# Loews Card ?



## tdelano

What benefits are received with a Loews card? Where do you get one? Thanks.


----------



## karin037

You can get it here:  http://www.loewshotels.com/loewsfirst.asp


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Benefits for Loews Blue:

loews first blue

Loews First Blue membership is automatic with a completed enrollment form.

Loews First Blue Benefits:

Welcome Gift - including vintage Chardonnay or red wine, seasonal fruit, bottled water, or cookies and milk
Free Newspaper Delivery - The Wall Street Journal, USA Today or the local paper
Upgrade to Business Class room at time of reservation (if available).
Free access to the Fitness Center.
500 American Airlines® AAdvantage® or Midwest Express® miles or 500 Amtrak Guest Rewards points.* 


^Blackout dates and some restrictions may apply.
*Miles will be awarded once per stay.
American Airlines® and AAdvantage® are registered trademarks of American Airlines, Inc. Midwest Express is a registered trademark of Midwest Express Airlines. 
Loews First benefits and mileage awards are based upon completion of a qualifying stay at any Loews Hotel. A qualifying stay is at any rate published by the hotel. Group, negotiated and third party rates do not apply. 



Loews Hotels


----------



## bjakmom

The best Loew's First perk for me was the separate check-in line (8/23). The regular check in line was quite long, but we walked right up to the members desk - ditto when we had to replace our room cards during our stay!  I had requested the white wine and was expecting a mini bottle of generic wine, not a full bottle of Mondavi's Coastal, left on ice, which lasted me the whole vacation! (Had to ask 3 times before it was delivered, though)


----------



## Leigh123

Does anyone know if lowes owns the HrH as well?


----------



## WebmasterBarry

They do, last I heard.


----------



## kathyclownfish

Does anyone know if Loews sends you a physical card?  I applied on line a few weeks ago and haven't heard anything.  Usually they send an automatic email telling you they received your info and a card or whatever will be forthcoming.  What do I tell them at checkin it I don't have a card??


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Call Loews 800# give them your name and they will give you your # on the phone until you get your card.


----------



## Bing

To get this card does it cost you money if so How much? I did check out the site link above and the site said nothing about it Im just wondering if there is some hidden fee??

Thanks for your help 
Only 3 weeks and 4 day for our FIRST trip to USF and IOA !!!!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

> _Originally posted by Leigh123 _
> *Does anyone know if lowes owns the HrH as well? *


 they own the Royal Pacific, not HRH. HRH is owned by the Hard Rock company(what their "official name is, i dont know. the Rank Group or something like that), which is totally independent from Lowes.


----------



## rebbeca

I assumed that the Hard Rock was owned by Loews.  I called the number on my Loews Card and made the reservation.  They offered me a Fan Club rate and even asked what gift I would like.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

I thought Universal, Loews and Rank Group PLC were all partners.
Loews operates all 3 properties.


----------



## WebmasterBarry

I saw the HRH on the Loews website a while back.

Now I'm confused.


----------



## Bing

I posted a question about the card costing money but the topic went to if loew owned HRH which they do cause thats why I want to get the card for the benefits at HRH.

Thanks


----------



## pauldents

The Loews card costs nothing and there are no hidden fees, not even postage.

PS I were told by a HRH staff member the only part of the HRH the Hard Rock owns is the shop and the memorablilia. Loews owns the rest.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

"And, as part of a joint venture with Universal, Inc. and the Rank Organization, Loews Hotels opened two hotels located at Universal Orlando. The 750-room Portofino Bay Hotel at Universal Orlando, a Loews Hotel, opened in September 1999, followed by the 650-room Hard Rock Hotel in February 2001. The third hotel, the 1,000-room Royal Pacific Resort at Universal Orlando, a Loews Hotel, will open in Fall 2002". 


contact us
Loews Hotels
667 Madison Avenue
New York, NY 10021
212.521.2000

This was printed on the Loews website.


----------



## skiwee1

I would think Loews did own the HRH.  When I made reservations at the HRH and told them I was a Loews card holder they asked for all my Loews preferences.


----------



## minniemmom

I just enrolled on-line for the Loew's card and they said it took 3-5 weeks if you enroll on-line, quicker if you call their 800#.   Then at the bottom, it said click on the Loew's hotel of you choice for info; HRH was listed.


----------



## minniemmom

I just enrolled on-line for the Loew's card and they said it took 3-5 weeks if you enroll on-line, quicker if you call their 800#.   Then at the bottom, it said click on the Loew's hotel of you choice for info; HRH was listed.


----------



## Bob Noble

Not sure if this was corrected but all the properties at Universal are LOEWS properties.  I have stayed at the HRH about 7 times and always get the LOEWS treatment, points, free wine etc.
Bob


----------



## tiggerguy2000

I got mine last year but never used it on my last trip because they gave me two nights free with turn down service at the HH. First trip when it just opened was a nightmare.


----------



## corvair

Just wondering how long it takes for your card. I applied on line at least 5 weeks ago and it still has not arrived. I have made ressies at the HRH. Should I just call the 800 number to get my card?  thanks...amy


----------



## uotomorrow

All three resorts are co-owned by Universal Orlando and Loews Hotels.  Universal Orlando is actually owned by several companies, most notably, Vivendi.  The hotels benefit by having the management technique and policies of Loews Hotels.


----------



## PartyofSix

It takes quite sometime to get your actual cards from them. I applied back in May and rec'd my card which I lost in September. I called to ask for another one and they told me I was a Gold memeber so I would get a new one anyways which I still have not seen todate. Don't hold your breathe for the card just be sure you do have your number handy it was an act of congress when I checked in to finally get my perks the first trip because I did not have my number with me. The card is a piece of paper the size of a cc I would have thought it would have atleast been plastic. Maybe that's platuim status.LOL


----------



## chucknrita

Does anyone know if Loews matches other hotels' cards as far as status goes?  I'm a Starwood Gold member...will Loews match it even if I don't have the required number of stays?


----------



## Debsi

Does anyone know the telephone number?  I have enrolled online but need to call them for my membership number!

Thanks

Debbie


----------



## Bete

I just got mine and I think it's a great free perk.


----------



## Muffy

I applied one month ago and still no card.  guess I better give them a call.  I would love it if they would match my Plat SPG status!


----------



## corvair

I have been waiting 2 months and still have not got mine.. what takes so long?? amy


----------



## PartyofSix

They are really slow about getting out there cards. Took me over 4 months and 5 calls to get mine then I misplaced it. I'm waiting on my gold card to come it's been two months now.


----------



## ozziewags

Loews will match your Starwood status.  I went platinum last summer and faxed my Starwood card to Loews and they made me platinum too.  I  can't remember if they sent me a card, but I can't find it now(I do have the gold one), but they said all you need is your number.  I will be sure to have that.  About 5 weeks ago I called and asked them to send me a new card.  They said it would take 6 weeks, but I am not holding my breath either!


----------



## corvair

I have been waiting over 3 months for my card. How long does it take????? thanks..amy


----------



## Aisling

I received my Loew's card about a week after I joined online.  I think maybe you should call and strongly ask them to send you the card.


----------



## corvair

Thanks for the reply. I even called and got my number about 2 months later, I ask her where my card was. She said oh, it will be there any day... I signed up on line also. I think I will call again...amy


----------



## Muffy

I finally got my Lowes card yesterday!  Now I have to fax them my SPG Plat Status papers and I am set!


----------



## dreamflight99

PLATINUM...all the way! I LOVE the PBH...FOTLA and the PLAT upgrades!   Spread the word!!!


----------



## LuvN~Travel

I haven't read much on this forum in a while, but I know you've said that it can give you free upgrades and such.  Can the card also get you discounts on the rooms?
Kim


----------



## mattkatie7

What are the benefits of Platinum level? I have a resevation for April at the Royal Pacific @ entertainment rate of 125.00 per night, will I get a room upgrade for being at platinum level?


----------



## ozziewags

You should, depending on availability.  Be sure to let them know beforehand and at checkin that you are platinum.  I didn't have much luck at HRH, but they were very busy at Christmas.    Noone seemed to be too knowledgable there.  I got different answers from everyone on everything I asked before and during!


----------



## Bete

This pamphlet explained about the room upgrade to business.  I will show it if I have to.  There's no room discount that I know of no matter what level you are.


----------



## ozziewags

I should have explained a bit better......HRH automatically upgraded me to a pool view, which I found out when I got there, but my biggest request was for a larger room, no matter the view, as my kids are older.  I could have had a kid suite(offered when I called a few days before) but I thought it had little kid furniture and small beds so declined.  I found out later that it probably would have fit them fine.  Anyway, they did offer club level at $25  so we took that.  They did not give me the full 1500 miles for AA, only 500(had to call them).  And we got our welcome gift on our last night!


----------



## islandlover

I have booked two poolview rooms at HRH in February and am wondering whether I am eligible for an upgrade with my new Loews card even though it is not a gold or platinum.   Thank you.


----------



## PartyofSix

It's my understanding that only gold or platuim qualify for upgrades. But on the other hand like all hotels it's not uncommon to get a comp'd upgrade if your front desk clerk is having a great day.LOL


----------



## mom23guys2

I am SPG Gold mainly due to my Starwood Amex card. Will Loews match this if I fax them a copy of my card or do Ineed to have the required  stays for Gold?


----------



## ozziewags

Yes, Loews will match Starwood and yes, you have to fax them a copy.  Just call them, and ask for Elijah.  He knows what's going on!


----------



## jeffemy

How do you upgrade your Loews card to gold or platinum? Is it based on how many stays you accumulate? Thanks!


----------



## JessicaR

loews first gold

Three qualifying stays at any Loews Hotel, or a minimum of ten nights total, is needed to move up to the Loews First Gold level.

Loews First Gold Benefits:
All the benefits of Loews First Blue plus:

Guaranteed reservations with 48 hours advanced notice.^
Upgrade to a suite for $35 additional at time of check-in (if available).
1000 American Airlines® AAdvantage® or 1000 Amtrak Guest Rewards® points* or 500 Midwest Express® miles per stay


loews first platinum

With ten qualifying stays at any Loews Hotel, or a minimum of 25 nights total, comes the premium level of benefits and service offered by Loews First Platinum.

Loews First Platinum Benefits:
All the benefits of Loews First Blue plus:

Guaranteed reservations with 24 hours advanced notice. This includes a guaranteed Business Class room if available at the time of reservation.^
Upgrade to a suite for $35 additional at time of check-in (if available).
1,000 American Airlines® AAdvantage® or Amtrak Guest Rewards® points* for the first night and 500 extra for every additional night stayed *or 500 Midwest Express® miles per stay. 








Loews Hotels


----------



## jeffemy

Thanks Jessica!


----------



## Muffy

Does anyone know if Loews has an 800 number?  Thanks!


----------



## JessicaR

1-800-23-LOEWS


----------



## spiceycat

thanks for the information and the number!


----------



## sarehm

Do you need to give your Loews membership number when you make your reservation or just tell them when you show up at the hotel?


----------



## ozziewags

I did both, but never got my card, even after I called and requested another(several weeks ago).  But all they need is your number.  I bugged them to death!


----------



## Muffy

Lowes just matched my Plat SPG.  I was told by CS that Lowes Plat status never expires!  I questioned the CSR as Starwood requires 40 stays in a calander year to remain Platinum.  Can anyone confirm if this correct that Plat Lowes never expires?  Thanks!

Muffy


----------



## floridalover

How do you upgrade your card from blue to gold?
I have two rooms booked for 7 nights will that qualify as 14 nights ?


----------



## ozziewags

If you have another hotel card that is gold status, you can call Loews and ask if they will match it.  
As far as the 14 days, I think that if they are both in your name, yes.  But if they go by 'stays' instead of 'days', it will be one(or maybe two for two rooms) stay(s).


----------



## JessicaR

> How do you upgrade your card from blue to gold?


"I have two rooms booked for 7 nights will that qualify as 14 nights ?"

The upgrade from blue to gold is based on completed stays. You may want to call the hotel and ask about the 2 rooms being qualifying for one stay.


----------



## nhrenee

I was just wondering: is the $35 upgrade to a suite per night or per stay?


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

Two rooms are only counted as one.  I already called Loews First and this has been what has happened to us in the past.


----------



## nhrenee

Sorry I wasn't clear. I meant if you are upraded and are staying for 2 nights, are you charged only $35 extra or are you charged $70 extra (2ntsx$35 upgrade)?


----------



## ozziewags

I am pretty sure it is per night.  We wanted this upgrade at Christmas and none was available, so they upgraded us to CL for $25 per night.  IMHO, I didn't feel it was worth it.


----------



## jeffemy

> _Originally posted by ozziewags _
> *I am pretty sure it is per night.  We wanted this upgrade at Christmas and none was available, so they upgraded us to CL for $25 per night.  IMHO, I didn't feel it was worth it. *



 Why didn't you feel the upgrade was worth it? What is included at CL? Which hotel did you stay at?


----------



## ozziewags

We stayed at Hard Rock.  They offer continental breakfast items in the morning, appetizers in the late afternoon and cookies at night.  We didn't get back for the appetizers and the cookies were oreos and chips ahoy.  Breakfast was fine, all we needed.  It was usually so crowded that there was no where to sit.  Some of the parents had thier kids put their cookies back in the bowl because they thought they took too many.  Fine for discipline, but not fine for sanitation!  
The CL at the Swan at Disney was sooo much better.  It was comfortable, well-presented, well taken care of and had much better selection and the cookies were home-made.......yum.  I know....... I guess I am a snob!


----------



## JessicaR

Hi Renee,

The last time we got the upgrade we were charged $35 extra one time only for a 3 night stay. I'm hoping we get lucky again in March!


----------



## nhrenee

Thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## the Legend

> _Originally posted by JessicaR _
> *:The last time we got the upgrade we were charged $35 extra one time only for a 3 night stay. I'm hoping we get lucky again in March! *



Im hoping to get lucky too!
Oh and the $35 upgrade too


----------



## cjc

I have just applied for my Loews card?
Will I be able to use and benefit from wine/papers......etc... on my first visit or do you only get this benefit on your second stay?
Thanks


----------



## ozziewags

You should get the perks on your first visit!  I hope you have better luck than we did.  I had to call down and ask where it was, then the night before we left they brought it, but it wasn't what I had asked for upon checkin.  Oh well.


----------



## Kayeil

We are staying at HRH the end of May.  I applied for the Loewe's card.  What are the chances of us getting a room upgrade on our first visit?  We currently have standard garden view.  Would you consider the upgrade to be a standard pool view or a deluxe?  Thanks!


----------



## nhrenee

If it's a holiday period, not very good. If not, it's luck of the draw.
Have a great time!


----------



## cjc

I plan to book my room at RPH via a UK travel agent (part of a package deal).  If I show my Loews card - if I receive it - upon arrival will I qualify for the benefits?
Or will i be exempt as I used a travel agent?
CJ


----------



## JessicaR

cjc,

If you havent received your card before you go just take the # with you and give that at check-in. You or your travel agent can call and have it added to your reservation as well. Have Fun!


----------



## cjc

Sorry but excuse my ignorance - what is the # reference that you refer to?
I applied online and havent been given any reference number.
CJ


----------



## JessicaR

> cjc Sorry but excuse my ignorance - what is the # reference that you refer to?



I'm sorry for not being more specific Call this phone #
1.800.LOEWS12 and give them your name. They will give you your membership number over the phone. You can take that number with you and also call the resort and apply it to your reservation.


----------



## Muffinish

Hi!  I just made reservations for my brother for two nights at the RPH, and put it on my Visa.  (He doesn't have a credit card and is very shy.)  Anyone know if I can add my Loews membership # to his reservation?  Thanks!


----------



## butterfly

Help!
Six months ago, I arranged for WDW & USO packages thru my TA at AAA for 9/03. Two months ago I applied for a Loew's card after reading about it on these boards and I just received it. I asked my TA to call her contact at USO to add my card number to the reservation. The USO rep added the number to the ressie but said that the upgrades and bennies were not given if you have a package. Has anyone had a package thru a TA and then presented their Loew's card at check-in and still received the upgrade? Thanks.


----------



## cjc

I will also be interested in a reply to the above question.
I live in the UK and booked 6 nights at RPH for next year via Travelcity (travel agent).  Today recieved my Loews card and was hoping for the benefits on my first visit.
Although I've booked via a travel agent - would you suggest nearer the time I send a polite fax to the hotel giving my membership number and hope for the best?

Also it says you can may get a free upgrade to a business room - but RPH dont do these rooms - any advice

Thanks


----------



## millerglass

I made reservations for 4 nights in August.  I am a Loews card holder but got a cheaper Garden View Room with the Entertainment rate.  Am I still entitled to a free upgrade?  

Also, have any of you ever tried tipping the receptionist?  I was thinking of offering $20.00 for a Pool View upgrade and $40.00 for a larger upgrade.  Any thoughts?

Eric


----------



## DisnyMik

These boards are the best!  I used them to plan our Disney Cruise and now for RPH!  I have learned so much! Thanks!

Now to the question:  I called and got the Entertainment rate of $110 for standard and then called and got the Loew's card.  I called back to give them my card #.  They put the card # on my reservation but said we weren't entitled to any card benefits because of the rate.  Has anyone else been told this?  
We are big Disney fans and hope to have the same great experience with RPH as we do staying on WDW property.  

Thanks again!
Joyce


----------



## JOC

Is anyone a Loew's Platinum member?  I finally received my platinum card (took eight weeks and a couple of phone calls) and was wondering what platinum level gets you at the resorts.


----------



## Muffy

I'm a Platinum Lowes member and would like to know the same thing!


----------



## pattievers

I was told by Loews that I wasn't elligible for any benefits with the Entertainment rates as well.

She also so I would not receive benefits if I used the Annual Pass or Fan Club rates. 

Basically...if you use a "card" of some sort to book your rate, you are not entitled to anything else. 

Patti


----------



## nhrenee

I wonder if that's the "official" Loews response because I've had a different experience. At the Portofino we've used ap discounts, at the HRH I used an on-line booking agency (hotel kingdom.com) and both times have received the welcome gift.  But I know others have had trouble at the HRH when they used the entertainment book rate.  I always look on it as a lucky perk when we get it!


----------



## bjakmom

When I booked ent rate at RPR last Aug they wouldn't even take my Loew's #, also stating very emphatically that I would not be entitled to any of my Loew's perks with that rate.  But, when I checked in, I simply pulled out my Loews card and handed it to the young woman, reminding her that I was a Loew's member - and she handed me back a form asking which perk and paper I would like to receive - I had to call down to the desk again the following day because my wine had not been delivered, but when we came back from dinner there was a very decent bottle of wine on ice with two glasses - so my advice is to just present your card at check in and see if they turn you down there - never hurts to ask! (I'd rather take a 'no' from the front desk than from the agent on the phone)


----------



## MadamG2U

I am staying at Portofino in August.  I just went to Loews and applied fior a card.  We have $180 per night for a deluxe room on the entertainment book.  Will we be eligible for an upgrade with the loews card and will we still receive the perks?


----------



## mattkatie7

I stayed at the RPR Easter week,At the entertainment rate, and received my Loews perks.


----------



## cpl100

I have been put on hold endlessly at the Loews number for the Loews First card.  Is this the norm?  I really wanted to push along my membership since my trip is less than two months away.

Thanks.

Finally got through!  I have reserved for July 19 a Garden View Room at the Portofino for $155 Entertainment rate.  They also had Bay View ($170) and Deluxe  ($180).  I almost got the Bay View but they said the Garden View would be quieter.  Do you all agree?

They did take my (new) Loews number and noted that we are celebrating my son's 14th birthday.

Any thoughts about what they may do for his birthday, if anything?


----------



## cpl100

> _Originally posted by DisnyMik _
> *These boards are the best!  I used them to plan our Disney Cruise and now for RPH!  I have learned so much! Thanks!
> 
> Now to the question:  I called and got the Entertainment rate of $110 for standard and then called and got the Loew's card.  I called back to give them my card #.  They put the card # on my reservation but said we weren't entitled to any card benefits because of the rate.  Has anyone else been told this?
> We are big Disney fans and hope to have the same great experience with RPH as we do staying on WDW property.
> 
> Thanks again!
> Joyce *



The operator willingly put my new Loews number into my reservation at the Portofino the other day.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

See the website for updated perks!


----------



## cpl100

> _Originally posted by FeeFeeWhite _
> *See the website for updated perks! *



I like the thought of that late check out!  Thans for the heads up.


----------



## mattkatie7

I have called Loews and Universal reservations and they do not know about the updated perks. I am currently trying to get a Loews customer service rep.


----------



## JOC

Here's the link to updated Loews First info on the Loews website: 

http://146.145.111.218/loewsfirst.asp


----------



## mattkatie7

I am platinum and called to make a reservation and they told me a comp upgrade to a suite is not guarenteed. I pointed out that the web site said it was at time of reservation if the suites are available and since they had just told me they are available I am entitled to one. I spoke to Elijah in customer service and he is trying to straighten this out for me. I just got a call from special services and they said that a suite is not available. I told them that I was just offered a suite and that my reservation is for 11 months from now WE know that there is a suite available. I have now been called back 4 times and I still do noy have an answer. The people I am dealing with are polite they just do not seem to have knowledge of the Loews first changes.Just got off the phone again, I was able to secure a suite.  this was after 7 phone calls. Hopefully once everyone becomes more familar with the changes this will be easier.


----------



## JOC

Can you keep us updated on your situation?  I'm also Loews Platinum and it would be nice to be upgraded to a suite at the time of reservation (if available) like the website says.


----------



## JOC

mattkatie7,
Did you make reservations using any kind of discount rate (Fan Club, Entertainment, etc.)?  If so, did you have a hard time getting the suite upgrade because of your discount rate?  also, what kind of suite did you get upgraded to?  Thanks for the information.


----------



## Cmould

First I'd like to sayI think the Loews First changes are great. I'm currently a Gold member and was told I could book a Club room @ the HRH for the deluxe room rate for my July stay. However, the rate I have with Hotel Kingdom is still substantially cheaper and since I am booking 2 rooms I will stick with that rate. Our last stay at the HRH was through Hotel Kingdom and I still received my Loews First amenities. I think with the upgrades to the program they might have to become more diligent in enforcing the program rules, ie only those staying at published rates will enjoy the Loews benefits, I suppose time will tell. If I'm correct ,I certainly will miss my cookies and milk   
Carol


----------



## JOC

> *I'm currently a Gold member and was told I could book a Club room @ the HRH for the deluxe room rate for my July stay.*


Was that booking at Loews standard rate or a discounted rate such as Fan Club, Entertainment, etc.?


----------



## mattkatie7

There were no discount rates available for the time frame, yet.Discounts should not make it harder to get a suite because the web sit does not state  suite upgrades are only available at rack rates.I plan on checking the web site to see if they lower the rates. This year it was possible to get a room at the HR for 169.I forgot ,I got upgrade to a kid's suite.


----------



## JOC

mattkatie7,
I was just going to ask what suite you were upgraded to...you must have read my mind!


----------



## Cmould

JOC
The upgrade offered was based on the rack rate for the deluxe room of $289. I also inquired about the 4th night free promotion and was told that that rate was not eligible for the upgrade. Paying $221 and change for our dates through Hotel Kingdom so I'm sticking with them and hoping to get the perks( welcome gift and late checkout) too! The funny thing is if it weren't for these boards and someone recommending Hotel Kingdom I would have been extremely happy with the Loews rates. Before these boards I aways paid rack rates for our twice yearly trips to Florida but not anymore! 
Carol


----------



## mattkatie7

My rate is 249. anight (garden view rate.


----------



## PartyofSix

Okay here's my deal. I booked on friday May 30th the PBH for a garden view room ent. rate of 155. I called the hotel yesterday directly and inquired about the new Plat benefits that she was not familiar with. She asked if i'd like a suite and i declined because were not traveling with the kids and i did'nt want to take that away from anyone else needing it and i prefer "our" room when i go that's a deluxe pool view room w/balcony overlooking the beach pool. We have stay a many of night in that particlular room #. She told me sure no problem and she upgraded me while i was on the phone with her and noted the room # i wanted. When i first booked the room at ent rate they took down my requested amentiny. So I have to say all my stays getting me to Plat status have come from PBH each stay has been at ent rate, fan club, or ap rate never rack rate. I have always gotten my perks and upgrades at PBH. Even for every room i book when booking more than one. Once we even booked three and got amenties for each then too at ent rate. I guess it depends on the person you get on the phone. My advise is to be presistent, be nice and call again if you need to and repeat.


----------



## skip

so tammy i also have a garden view room booked for $155 with ent. rate for august.
i also saw an old thread about not getting loews perks if your getting an ent rate so i wasn't going to call and ask for a specific room.(balconey.in fact your deluxe pool view room i was looking for)i was just going to wait at check in and BEG and GROBBLE for that room.lol.but now i am going to call and request to be at least put on my reservation for an upgrade.it's friday and i'll use my happy cherry voice and hopefully talk to the same young lady you did.
p.s i'm only a blue member so i know i might not get it but that's ok to because we are so looking forward to staying at this gorgous hotel for the first time.


----------



## Tigger UK

karin037
Thanks for the website link. I'm from the UK and didn't know anything about this card. We will be staying at RPH for 2 weeks in August and hubby enjoys using the fitness centre. I've just received my # number and we are now entitled to all benefits! These boards are an excellent source of information!
Gaynor


----------



## Designtime

I have called twice using 800-loews11 and 800 23-loews. Both times I was told thet do not comp Starwood status. Is there something that I need to do to get this?


----------



## pattievers

I stayed at PBH last week...with the annual pass rate.  We were booked for a bay view, but were up graded to a pool view...and larger room.  Truthfully, I would have preferred the bay view .

Anyway...I did receive my ammenity and papers...without having to ask...even though I had been told I wouldn't when I made the reservation. 

Patti


----------



## mattkatie7

Designtime -Call customer service @ 1-800-563-9712.


----------



## Designtime

> _Originally posted by mattkatie7 _
> *Designtime -Call customer service @ 1-800-563-9712. *



That number worked - Thank you very much!


----------



## Beckles

Here's an important change to the program I just noticed today reading through the terms and conditions:



> LoewsFirst Gold membership requires three (3) qualifying stays or six (6) cumulative nights (associated with a qualifying stay or stays), in a single Loews Hotel or any combination of Loews Hotels, in a calendar year. LoewsFirst Platinum membership requires ten (10) qualifying stays or fifteen (15) nights (associated with a qualifying stay) in a single Loews Hotel or any combination of Loews Hotels, in a calendar year. A calendar year is defined as January 1 through December 31. Retaining membership in LoewsFirst Gold or LoewsFirst Platinum requires meeting the respective criteria for LoewsFirst Gold or LoewsFirst Platinum each calendar year. LoewsFirst members who were LoewsFirst Gold or LoewsFirst Platinum members prior to June 1, 2003 will retain that status through December 31, 2004, unless a higher status is achieved based on the above stated criteria during the calendar year 2003 or the calendar year 2004. LoewsFirst Blue members and new members will become LoewsFirst Gold or LoewsFirst Platinum members when they meet the above stated criteria. Qualifying stays commencing on or after January 1, 2003 will be counted towards LoewsFirst Gold or LoewsFirst Platinum membership for the calendar year 2003.


----------



## Lori00789

I am a new Loews card member but I am staying at at the PBR for 6 nights X 2 rooms with the entertainment rate.  Does the entertainment rate count as a stay?  Will I get credit for 12 nights?  If I get credit for 12 nights will I qualify for anything extra this trip because I will pass a level?  Does this make any sense?


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

2 or more rooms only count as 1 - we had 3 at on a trip and it still only will count as 1

We have always had our rates counted even though they were discounted.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Hi!  Just curious if you think we'll have any trouble getting late check-out in the middle of September? Our flight isn't till 7 pm, and we'd love to have the extra time to lounge.

Thanks!


----------



## cpl100

Have people received an 'update' Loews card mailing recently?  I haven't yet received my card but I just received an envelope with the new brochure for the new terms (and a few other things) but still no card.


----------



## Eclpz314

go


----------



## cpl100

What first sheet with the id number?  Uh oh... did I discard something important?


----------



## Eclpz314

"more official"


----------



## cpl100

I tried that because I actually cannot make my password work.  However, it came up with a screen that gave a phone number to call.  And then the phone number wouldn't work!


----------



## MandaMom

thanks for the information everyone.

I will be calling Loews to get my first blue.  Crossing my fingers on any perks. Hoping for the best but not expecting anything.

MandaMom


----------



## luvdisney14

I applied about 3 months ago and never received my card.  I was wondering by being a loews member, can we get early check  in.  I wanted to leave the swan very early and switch to HRH. Today I am going to call and see if they will match my starwood card  I am a preferred plus member.  I will let everyone know what happens. Is turndown service included in the room.  Also, did anyone ever get beer and nuts for their free gift?


----------



## PartyofSix

LoveDisney,

You don't have to be a lowes memeber to check in early. Anyone can check in however early you wish although your room may not be ready at the time of check in you will be able to stowe luggage and get your room key cards for use in the parks and charging will also be on those cards at the time there issued. Also i have read many folks getting beer and nuts not a problem just request your amentie and the delivery time at the time you check in. No they will not match anyother hotel memeber status you have earn your status with them only. Turn down can be requested no matter what room you have reserved just call star service from your room phone if you are staying in a deluxe room or high grade room you will have turndown included in your amenties. You are gonna love the hotel you choose and the parks have a great trip.


----------



## JOC

You can check in early even if you're not a Loews member. Your room might not be ready, but you can get your keys for FOTL privileges.

Loews matched my Starwood status; what is Starwood Preferred Plus?  I know Starwood has Preferred, Gold and Platinum level, which would be the equivalent of Loews Blue, Gold and Platinum.


----------



## mattkatie7

They matched my starwood membership status.


----------



## eclipseSD

I signed up for Loews first AFTER I booked my RPR room. Will I still receive member perks during check in if I show my card? The names are the same on the card and the reservation.


----------



## nhrenee

Yes, but it's a good idea to call back and ask them to put your Loews #on your reservation.


----------



## kaf1980

i recently joined the lowes club after making my reservations.  does anyone know if it is still applicable if the reservation was made through a travel agent .  thanks


----------



## Myrtle

I learned about the First Blue Card through you guys.  (by the way, this is, by far, the most informative web site I've ever visited - You are all great!).

My problem - I'd already booked my trip and when I called Universal to give them my number so I'd possibly be recognized with an up-grade (if available at check-in) and the welcome gift - they told me I'm out of luck!

They said that even thought Loews owns the hotel; they needed the number at the time I booked - not that they bothered to mention it to me.

Any suggestions?


----------



## JOC

Call them back...you probably talked to someone who was having a bad day!


----------



## AlexandNessa

Hi there, Myrtle.  I didn't give them my Loews first number either when I initially booked.  I called today to change my ressie from a garden view to a pool view, which was no problem.  Then I said, "By the way, can you check to see if my Loews First number is in the ressie?"  A pleasant boy named Matt said that it wasn't, and I asked him to put it in there (I also have an ENT rate).  He did take my number.

My advice is to play dumb.  Call them and tell them you're just checking to make sure your Loews First number is in the ressie.  When they tell you it's not, shout out your number!

Good luck.


----------



## Myrtle

Guess I really am tho'.  I called the hoted directly and they said "no problem".  They were really nice.  Much more pleasant to deal with than those actually helping you choose a vacation package - it's a business tho' - what should I expect?


----------



## luvdisney14

We just returned from HRH - received beer and nuts about 4:30pm and also we were celebrating 2 birthdays and graduation, my boys received small chocolate candy cd cases and a congratulations card.  We were offered an upgrade to pool view but it was very, very far from elevator ( my mother has a hard time walking).  My boys also were given free drinks with the grade A program.  We were also given a 20 gift certificate for the Palm Restaurant. HRH hotel does not participate with the teen program, but we received our bags at the royal pacific when we visited the hotel. The staff was very friendly and helpful.  We stayed at the swan before moving to this hotel.  We were treated much nicer at the HRH.  Any questions, just ask.  Does anyone know if there is a credit card that accompanies the loews care for free nights with points.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Hi luvdisney14.  Just curious what kind of beer came with your welcome gift.  I think this is a new offering, isn't it?  Thanks!


----------



## luvdisney14

We got miller lite and my brother got bud.  I think when we first applied for loews card we picked which beer we would prefer.


----------



## 3MinnieMom

I applied for a LOEWSFirst card over 2 1/2 months ago.  I immediately got an e-mail reply with my membership #, but, like many other people have reported, I've yet to receive my card by mail.  I'll be calling the 1-800 #'s to LOEWS, but just in case I don't receive the card in time for our Nov trip, could I just make a copy of the e-mail they sent me and present it at check-in?  Does anyone know what takes them so long to send out the cards???


----------



## AlexandNessa

I'm in the same boat, 3Minnie.  I got my e-mail confirmation on 6/1, but I still don't have a Loew's card either.  At least my number is on my reservation though.


----------



## highlander447

Its pretty strange but I got my card in just under 3 weeks and I live in Scotland go figure


----------



## cpl100

> _Originally posted by 3MinnieMom _
> *I applied for a LOEWSFirst card over 2 1/2 months ago.  I immediately got an e-mail reply with my membership #, but, like many other people have reported, I've yet to receive my card by mail.  I'll be calling the 1-800 #'s to LOEWS, but just in case I don't receive the card in time for our Nov trip, could I just make a copy of the e-mail they sent me and present it at check-in?  Does anyone know what takes them so long to send out the cards??? *



I did not have my card at check in but there was no problem at all.  I merely inquired if my number was in the reservation and it was.


----------



## Eclpz314

I finally received my card from Loews today!!!!  I registered in April and stayed at RPR in July.  I had no card, but showed the membership letter w/number at the RPR and got the Loews cookies and stuff with no problem.  Not only did I receive my card today, but because of the 7 night stay in July, I am now a Gold member!!  Maybe they don't rush to mail blue cards?


----------



## Kerlynne

Wanted to get your opinions on what food/drink option we should request, on our upcoming visit. We were originally going to fly, so I thought the water/fruit would be a good idea. Since the water isn't the best in Orlando, plus every other time we go down, we end up stopping to get water, so this will help out. 
But now we're thinking of driving(ugh), so we can more money to eat out. So, since I will have access to get to a supermarket, I could get my water. 
Or at that rate, can get milk/cookies too! LOL 
So wondering if you all have experienced both, what you think is better.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

I have a favorite at each one.

PB - Cookies/milk or the wine is nice

RP - tropical fruit and figi water

HR - cookies and milk (in guitar shaped plastic container)

I hope this helps!


----------



## alaskantwinks

I'm a Loews member, and I requested water and fruit, what is the "figi" water?  I have been thinking about switching to milk and cookies for the kids sake.  We'll be checking in in the morning (if possible) and we are staying on club level, so we'd have access to food and drinks anyway, but why not get 2 perks?


----------



## JessicaR

Maybe request something you arent served on club level? Here is the current list:

Milk & Cookies 
A $10 Mini-bar Credit 
Fruit & Bottled Water  
Hero Stars: Fresh Gourmet Dog Biscuits 
Beer & Nuts    
 500 Bonus American Airlines AAdvantage Miles 
500  Amtrak Guest Reward Points 
Bottle of Red Wine & Nuts 
Bottle of White Wine & Nuts 
A "Surprise" Regional Gift 

I think its Fiji Water here is a link I never heard of it either!

http://fijiwater.com/site/

Me personally...I just love those cookies!


----------



## cpl100

I had the wine at PB this July.  It was a full bottle of very nice wine.  Great perk.


----------



## alaskantwinks

JessicaR, thanks for the link!  I also love milk and cookies, and since it will be morning, either one will be fine!  We will have just eaten breakfast at the Embassy Suites (spending 1 night at the one near the airport) so maybe the water would be better... Its getting closer and closer!  We leave on the 17th from here, but won't get there until the 18th.  Not long now!!  Kelly


----------



## mattkatie7

How many rooms are you able to book using your Lowes card? I am plat- should I be able to get upgrades on more than one?


----------



## music

If you sign up for a Lowes card, is it good for more than a year?
Or do you have to get one each year? Since I won't need it till next year, should I wait to sign up?


----------



## AlexandNessa

music, I would go ahead and apply now.  It took me a good 3 and a half months to get my actual card.  If you apply online, you will get your # immediately, which is the important thing (you only need your #, not your card to make ressies).  

I wouldn't think your # changes -- I think it's just the status (blue/gold/plat) that changes.  Someone keep me honest if that's not correct.


----------



## Motherfletcher

I rec'd my Gold before my Blue Card.  All you need is the number.  I've checked rates and availability so often at the Loew's site that I have my number memorized.


----------



## music

Just for kicks, I checked prices and even with the Lowes number, they still were at $259.00. I was putting in August16, for 4 nights. It showed no discount!
I guess I will try later.
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## psimon

> _Originally posted by JessicaR _
> *Maybe request something you arent served on club level? Here is the current list:
> 
> Milk & Cookies
> A $10 Mini-bar Credit
> Fruit & Bottled Water
> Hero Stars: Fresh Gourmet Dog Biscuits
> Beer & Nuts
> 500 Bonus American Airlines AAdvantage Miles
> 500  Amtrak Guest Reward Points
> Bottle of Red Wine & Nuts
> Bottle of White Wine & Nuts
> A "Surprise" Regional Gift
> 
> *



Any idea what the ""Surprise" Regional Gift " might be?

Thanks... Paul


----------



## JessicaR

In june it was popcorn and an in room movie and water or soda. That was at RPR.


----------



## psimon

> _Originally posted by JessicaR _
> *In june it was popcorn and an in room movie and water or soda. That was at RPR. *



Sounds nice, but not something I would want. I like the idea of something portable I can take with me and "enjoy" while doing what I came to Universal to do! Fruit, water, etc I can take with me. A movie in my room might be OK in NYC (and maybe even not there), but not while at the foot of Citywalk or the parks.

Thanks for the info..... Paul


----------



## lunneemom

This is my first post ...

I just made HRH resv for July through AAA b/c when I called hotel directly thry claimed nothing available for right dates & # of nights.  Universal website reported same thing, but I could get what I wanted on AAA website (go figure).  Anyway, the AAA website didn't have any way to report my Loews care number.  Can I now call hotel & get the card benefits???


----------



## nhrenee

Congrats on your first post!

Call the hotel directly, give them your res # and ask them to add that you are a loews member. At the HRH you may or my not get benefits. It seems to depend on who you get at the front desk.
Good Luck!


----------



## lunneemom

I OUGHT to get benefits b/c I'm paying full price;  in spite of trying hard I couldn't find a discount anywhere!


----------



## nhrenee

When you said you booked through AAA I thought it meant you were getting that discount. If you are paying full price you are supposed the get the loews benefits.


----------



## cpl100

Does anyone know a way to find discounted rates for Loews hotels that are not at Universal?  I am going to Canada and see that there's a Loews in both the cities I am considering visiting.

THANKS!


----------



## sherries

you need to go to loewshotels.com.


----------



## cpl100

> _Originally posted by sherries _
> *you need to go to loewshotels.com. *


Hi,  

I realize you can get rates at the Loews site, but I was more looking for information like we share here:  how to get special codes for better rates.  

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Eclpz314

CPL, did you go to the Loew's site and list AAA as the code when pricing a reservatation?  I did that for the RPR and it shows up at $255 instead of $319.  Good luck!


----------



## cpl100

> _Originally posted by Eclpz314 _
> *CPL, did you go to the Loew's site and list AAA as the code when pricing a reservatation?  I did that for the RPR and it shows up at $255 instead of $319.  Good luck! *



I will at least try that.  Thanks for the suggestion.

edit:  Oh boo hoo!  It didn't change by even a penny!


----------



## damo

What are your dates?  There are some discounts going on for the Quebec City and Montreal hotels.  I've stayed at the Montreal Hotel and it is absolutely gorgeous.  The Quebec City hotel is cheaper.

Call and check if they have any entertainment rates.


----------



## Suzyq123

I am a loews first blue member.  I see they offer a T-loews benefit just for teens. On another board it was mentioned that they do not offer this at HRH but do offer it at Royal Pac. 
Now my question:  Do you think you could get this by showing your room card at Royal pacific and asking for it?


----------



## lunneemom

I'm a new Blue member, but when I just made reservations at HRH the reservationist took the initiative to ask about the ages of my children ostensibly so they could "have the right welcome gift" for their ages.  My children are 12 & 17, & I ended the call with the impression that they would have some form of welcome upon arrival.  (By the way, I booked through the central Loews telephone # on my Blue Card; I booked a room w/ a AAA discount.)


----------



## Kimberlyfamilyfv

I talked to the reservationist.  There are only three kinds of qualified stays to go toward your loews card.

1.   rack rate

2.   published rate --  that is available to everyone
"stay and play " does count as it is a published rate.

3.   AAA   reservationist said AAA is in the grey area. But does qualify.


If you get a qualified stay for any other rate you are lucky.  Because as  the loews card info states.  They only have to give you credit for what they consider "qualified stays".  Rates through consolidators or discount cards do not count.


----------



## SHarrison

When I first started reading these boards about a month ago, I immediately signed up for the Loews card to get the gift upon arrival and (crossing my fingers) an upgrade upon arrival too!  But that was at least a month ago and I have not physically received a card in the mail yet.  Is this typical or should I contact Loews?  Do they not send out the card until you have already used it?  I'm confused!!


----------



## sherries

It took at least 3 to four months before I got my card.  It was actually after my trip!  Loews said it would take 6 weeks I think, but it took a lot longer.  You can call them for your Loews Number and use that when you check in if you haven't gotten your card before your trip.  That worked for us.


----------



## SHarrison

Thanks sherries!  At least I have the number written down just in case!
Steph


----------



## chocolatelover

> _Originally posted by SHarrison _
> *When I first started reading these boards about a month ago, I immediately signed up for the Loews card to get the gift upon arrival and (crossing my fingers) an upgrade upon arrival too!  But that was at least a month ago and I have not physically received a card in the mail yet.  Is this typical or should I contact Loews?  Do they not send out the card until you have already used it?  I'm confused!! *



Contact them, but it did take awhile to get my card. The card is the same as having a Holiday Inn card or Hilton card, etc. except you don't get points for free nights. No free nights at Loews hotels. I had signed up last year for the card as we stayed in Santa Monica, CA and it is beautiful there...though high in price.  I signed up for my extra incentive as airline miles instead of cookies and milk and never did get the extra airline miles (and stayed 3 nights). If you have copied the number, you don't need the card. Just the number to make your reservation.


----------



## thedisneymom

Does anyone know what the regional gift for PBH might be? Someone mentioned movie and popcorn at RPH-is it the same? Thanks ahead!


----------



## Skuba2

I read the entire thread and couldn't find this answer.  We booked one room at the PBH--kid suite and no discount.  We are two adults and two kids.  Do we each sign up for a card or just one of us?  I am assuming the gifts are just the first night.  I also need to call back and give them my number.

Thanks--DG


----------



## damo

Just one card is necessary and you can call them and give them your number.


----------



## DNSDisney

I am a little confused here. Do you get the perks from the card if you make ressies with discount or not or sometimes or depends??? 
Also if you book a garden, is the "preimium upgrade" to the next level room or higher ?
Thanks


----------



## cpl100

When I stayed this summer, I made a reservation with an Entertainment Card code and did receive all perks.


----------



## johnvree

> _Originally posted by Fan2CSkr _
> *Call Loews 800# give them your name and they will give you your # on the phone until you get your card. *


Thanks.  Never got a card and called for my member number.

For anyone else, the number to call is 800-563-9712


----------



## themepark

> _Originally posted by thedisneymom _
> *Does anyone know what the regional gift for PBH might be? Someone mentioned movie and popcorn at RPH-is it the same? Thanks ahead! *



I was told at RPR that the regional gift was Hawaiian candy.


----------



## Motherfletcher

The candy is inedible but the basket includes a nice shell that has the RPR logo carved in it.

I haven't seen this on a thread yet.  I went to Loew 1st site to check when my Gold Card would go Platinum and a promo pop up caught my eye.  I have spent a week calling Loew's 1st and have gotten different answers about this promo.  I'm not sure if the APH discounted rooms will qualify but I signed up anyway.  Here is how it reads:

  Third times a charm! 

Get one free night after you stay two times at Loews Hotels. 
Stay two times at any Loews Hotel. 
First two stays must be between April 1 and June 30, 2004. 
Free night may be used any time after first two stays from April 12  September 30, 2004. 
Free night must be used in conjunction with at least one paid night at the prevailing Loews Best Rate. 
Please complete all information on this page prior to traveling in order to qualify for this promotion. If you need assistance with the registration process, please call 1-800-Loews12. 

terms and conditions 

Promotion valid only for LoewsFirst members who register for the promotion and provide a valid email address. Guests must register for the promotion prior to qualifying stays in order to be eligible. Free night is subject to availability and must be used in conjunction with a second night at the Loews Best Rate. Certain restrictions may apply. Qualifying stays are at Loews published rates only. Stays at group, negotiated, third party Internet rates, and Loews Advance Purchase Internet rates do not qualify towards the free night offer and may not be used in conjunction with the free night offer redemption. First two stays must be completed by 6/30/04 to qualify for the free night offer. Free night valid through 9/30/04. Free night redeemable on weekdays (Monday - Thursday) at resort hotels and on weekends (Friday - Sunday) at city hotels only, and may not be used in tandem with a second qualifying stay. Advance reservations are required for redemption of the free night offer and may only be made by calling 800-LOEWS11 and providing the special code that will be provided after the second qualified stay has been completed. 

Three of the five operators I talked to went Nazi on me, "Ve must have zee code!"  
It might be worth signing up.


----------



## momof2inPA

There was alot of info in the beginning about Loews matching Starwood memberships. Will Loews match my husband's Marriott silver membership? It is basically the same as the middle level of Loews with 10 stays in a calendar year.


----------



## Suzyq123

OK we just go t back from HRH and this is what we got.  (loews blue members)

1st night cookies and milk  

B'day gift a 3" round choclate medallian for my son  

free inflatable guitar ( about 18" )  

We walked over to RP and the boys asked for the teen gift, they were given a gift bag with a disposable camera and small photo album, so they got to take  their own pics.  

At dinner at the Kitchen free cake (feeds 3-4) for sons B'day 

No other restaurant offered this incl. Margaritaville and Pastamore.  There you could buy dessert and they would throw in a candle.   

Free newspaper everyday but last~ but i suspect someone may have taken it the last day. Oh no upgrade available, but they did offer Club level for an extra $75 a nite- I politely declined.


----------



## Motherfletcher

How did they go about getting the T-Loews package at RPR when you were staying at HRH?


----------



## Suzyq123

They just asked for the teen gift.  Didn't have to show room key or anything.


----------



## AlexandNessa

We didn't find out we were Gold until after we booked with the RPR.  According to their website, Gold Members (I feel like Austin Powers or something):  "Enjoy a free upgrade to a premium room, guaranteed at the time of reservation."  Since I didn't know I was Gold, I didn't persue this at the time.

We booked RPR Club, and I'm just wondering if I should bother trying to figure out what an an upgrade to a premium room would be from club level or the best way to inquire about the possibility since the ressie is already made.  Any opinions?

TIA!


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

Go ahead and call back and find out.  They can adjust the ressie.  It would be a king suite not guaranteed to be on the Club level.


----------



## Subi WRX

> _Originally posted by AlexandNessa _
> *According to their website, Gold Members (I feel like Austin Powers or something):  "Enjoy a free upgrade to a premium room, guaranteed at the time of reservation."  *



Does this mean a water view room can be upgraded to club level?


----------



## A Mickeyfan

> _Originally posted by AlexandNessa _
> *We didn't find out we were Gold until after we booked with the RPR.  According to their website, Gold Members (I feel like Austin Powers or something):  "Enjoy a free upgrade to a premium room, guaranteed at the time of reservation."  Since I didn't know I was Gold, I didn't persue this at the time.
> 
> We booked RPR Club, and I'm just wondering if I should bother trying to figure out what an an upgrade to a premium room would be from club level or the best way to inquire about the possibility since the ressie is already made.  Any opinions?
> 
> TIA! *


Hey Jodie.... good luck getting your "guaranteed upgrade"... I will be checking in next Sunday... and they have already told me in so many words that I am not getting an upgrade.  I have had my gold card since the end of Jan or the begining of Feb.... I had it when I made my ressies...but their system still shows me as BLUE    I intend on showing them my Gold card at check in...but I doubt by that time they will have anything that they can give me....  
(by the way I am keeping all of my dates...I figured I will be in a hole till he gets another job anyway)


----------



## AlexandNessa

Hi Sharon  

Hope you have a great trip (glad you kept all your ressies  ), and I will keep my fingers crossed for your upgrade!  Maybe when you show them your actual gold card at check-in, everything will be cleared up.

We are traveling with another couple this trip, and they also booked club level, so I don't want to risk not being on the club floor with them so I think I'll keep my ressies in tact.  

That's a good question, subi.  Has anyone ever used their gold card to upgrade from pool view to club at RPR?  That seems like a stretch.


----------



## MommaluvsDis

momof2inPA,

     I called and after I faxed my Gold level Prioirity Club card (Holiday Inn) Elijah put me on hold to determine if they could match it or not.  He came back on line and said that they would!  I'm now at gold level!

     My problem is that when the Loews reservation confirmed my upgraded status the lady told me because I'd booked the E card rate, I wasn't eligible for premium upgrade guarantee but that she would put a request in allowing the RPR to do it if they wanted to.

     So, anyone out there, what are my chance of getting the upgrade????


----------



## UNIDISFAN

how long does it take to get the loews card through mail??


----------



## MommaluvsDis

It took about 3 weeks to get my card and that was even with me upgrading to Gold status!


----------



## thedisneymom

I don't know if this will answer your question but I would not think you can upgrade to the higher rooms if you book.  For example,  I just became a platinum member and I was told you book a standard garden view room and will get a small suite.  I then asked what if I book a pool or deluxe can I be upgraded to club or whatever.  I was told no there are no upgrades from the better to greatest rooms only from the standard. In my case it was a standard to a Portofino suite)  There are no upgrades to club from any rooms.  You also can not pay additional because I wanted to reserve a deluxe with the ENT rate and pay the difference to club .  They said this is no longer available. Also there are no Ent rates for club AND there may not be for deluxe rooms in 2005.


----------



## MelindaKiah

Does anyone have a phone number to reach Loew's?  I applied for my card over a year ago and it's never shown up!  We're going in December and I'd like to have it on me.

Thanks.


----------



## Eclpz314

The Loew's Membership Representative # is:
 1-800-563-9712.


----------



## ihearttink

As a Lowes member we stayed at the Hard Rock last August 2003 and our room was upgraded, and the view was GREAT  We had a pool view and could see IOA and US from our room.  We did not even have to ask for the upgrade, was just given to us at check in.  When we made the reservation, I told them at that time we were a member, so they had it on record.  I also picked fruit as a welcome gift and was really surprised by the amount they gave us.


----------



## fccabs

Just booked abay view room 4 nights 14-18/12 at the PBH for our honeymoon at a rate of USD 284 + tax. This includes 2 tickets for the length of our stay giving us access to both parks and city walk. Unfortunately as i only joined the lowes card scheme about 10 mins before call i'm only a blue card holder so will only get free upgrade if available on arrival. I asked about entertainemnt book rates and they said that they were either going in late this year or that they were not going to apply at Universal Hotels at all.


----------



## tycon07

The RPR told me that Loews/NBC Universal was having problems with the negotiations with Entertainment Inc.    I hop ethey negotiate fast!


----------



## spotowner

Hi to all... I wanted to ask if you recently applied to the Loews Card as I have just done through the info on the boards. At check in do you get the upgrades that are available. Or do you have to have used the card prior to your check in? Also the ENT discounts that are mentioned on the boards, can they be used with other discounts. I'm looking to book for July at HRH and it looks pretty slim for a discount. Thanks in advance


----------



## Gary & Lisa

I wondered about this card and just what it would save us.  We will be going to US on Feb 22 and will be staying at the PBH.  We made our travel arrangements thru a travel agent.  I called the Loew's 800 # and got a card #.  The Loew's person told me to call the PBH and give them this number for our welcome gift to be ready at our arrival time.  When I called the PBH, they told me that I would have to give this card # when we check in.  Does this sound right to anyone out there?  I've read alot of negatives on the hotels following thru on this free thing.  Such as having to prompt the hotel to provide it.  I'd appreciate any feedback.


----------



## gschmerl

If you are not booked at discount rates, you should get your Loews welcome gift without any trouble. Just give them your number when you check in and tell them which gift you want. You will also get a daily newspaper and access to the gym at RPR and HRH. I'm not sure PBH has a gym.


----------



## Gary & Lisa

We booked with a travel agent.   I should call and ask.  I do know that the vacation is thru Universal Parks & Resorts Vacations.  I sure hope they do, it would be a nice extra for us.  Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Gary & Lisa

Hi all!  Back from our trip and we just wanted to let you know that the Loew's card worked for us.  There was white wine and nuts in our room when we got there.  So it does work for first timer's.  
                                                                Lisa


----------



## bugsy

Gary & Lisa said:
			
		

> Hi all!  Back from our trip and we just wanted to let you know that the Loew's card worked for us.  There was white wine and nuts in our room when we got there.  So it does work for first timer's.
> Lisa


We signed up for the loews card too,going in May. Did the room upgrade for the card work for you too? how did it work, and how was it? Thanks!


----------



## Gary & Lisa

Hi!  We booked thru a travel agent and found out about the Loew's card later.  So I called the hotel and told them our number.  They took it and made a note of what wine we wanted.  We didn't ask for a room upgrade.  We had the deluxe room, so I didn't push it.  I think that's only if they have an upgrade available.  I'd be careful to make sure they don't charge for that.  We didn't have any problems with our billing  like some others have mentioned thru the forums.  When we checked in I reminded them about the Loew's card number and what was promised.  There was white wine and nuts in our room when we got there. The rooms are pricey when you stay on grounds like that, so  mean business about receiving what is promised.  After all, you are a paying customer and they want your return business.  Be sure to let your comments at their website after your stay.     Sure hope your trip is great!   Lisa


----------



## ddoll

We stayed at the RPR last summer using a Fan Club rate, booked by a TA. The woman who checked us in told us we weren't eligible to use our Loew's First card at that rate. What a disappointment!

Should I try again this summer? It looks like some people have been successful at getting percs.

And could someone please explain about transferring points from other programs? We do have Starwood points.


----------



## Jenny

has anyone booked a standard room w/ a AAA discount & still received loews membership perks at check-in?  should i attempt this?  thanks.


----------



## JessicaR

> has anyone booked a standard room w/ a AAA discount & still received loews membership perks at check-in? should i attempt this? thanks.



You are entitled to the Loews benefits when using your AAA card as a discount on your reservation. They dont allow at this time any other discount program in conjunction with the Loews program, just AAA. So...yes do it!


----------



## Jenny

thanks for the good news...interesting that they allow AAA - i better do this now while a good thing lasts.


----------



## KayleeUK

We booked our room via the Universal website.  I have since got the Lowes card, can I add this to our booking?

If so how??

TIA


----------



## AllieKat

KayleeUK said:
			
		

> We booked our room via the Universal website.  I have since got the Lowes card, can I add this to our booking?
> 
> If so how??
> 
> TIA



Yep, just give them a call or email them.


----------



## KayleeUK

Do you have the phone number or email address please??


----------



## AllieKat

KayleeUK said:
			
		

> Do you have the phone number or email address please??



Following is all of the contact info that I have for the hotels.  You can also fax the info to the hotel.  I had faxed them my room request and it went through just fine.     You can probably also call 1-800-BeAStar to have your Loews # added to your reservation.  That number is for room reservations at all 3 hotels.

Portofino Bay Hotel
5601 Universal Blvd
Orlando, FL 32819
Phone: 407-503-1000
Fax: 407-503-1010

Hard Rock Hotel
5800 Universal Blvd.
Orlando, FL 32819
Phone: 407-503-7625
Fax: 407-503-7655

Royal Pacific Resort
6300 Hollywood Way
Orlando, FL 32819
Phone: 407-503-3000
Fax: 407-503-3010
Email: rprconcierge@loewshotels.com


----------



## tycon07

Can my kids use my Loews Card to get into the Gym at the PBH?


----------



## KayleeUK

Thank you Alliekat


----------



## jayster

pauldents said:
			
		

> The Loews card costs nothing and there are no hidden fees, not even postage.
> 
> PS I were told by a HRH staff member the only part of the HRH the Hard Rock owns is the shop and the memorablilia. Loews owns the rest.


I had already booked my vacation package w/ Royal Pacific through the Universal Website, Lowes was great! They took my name and info, and forwarded it to the Hotel directly to make sure it was there when I checked in. They also confirmed that the card could be used during this trip (I think it is based on the price you pay - if it is a really big money saving package, the rates are too low for the benefits to kick in)


----------



## jayster

jayster said:
			
		

> I had already booked my vacation package w/ Royal Pacific through the Universal Website, Lowes was great! They took my name and info, and forwarded it to the Hotel directly to make sure it was there when I checked in. They also confirmed that the card could be used during this trip (I think it is based on the price you pay - if it is a really big money saving package, the rates are too low for the benefits to kick in)


Someone had asked in a post from a while back if you tipped a front desk person say 40-50 bucks while checking in, could they possibly do something for you (room upgrade....etc) I was wondering if this was ever tried and if so, did it work?


----------



## Debs5angels

I already booked the RPR for August. I didn't know anything about the Loew's card. Is it to late to get this card and apply whatever perks you get for my August vacation? I read about the Loew's card on it's web site but call me stupid but I still don't get it. Can anyone explain it to me (Slowly)  .  Thanks for any help!!!!


----------



## JessicaR

Debs5angels said:
			
		

> I already booked the RPR for August. I didn't know anything about the Loew's card. Is it to late to get this card and apply whatever perks you get for my August vacation? I read about the Loew's card on it's web site but call me stupid but I still don't get it. Can anyone explain it to me (Slowly)  .  Thanks for any help!!!!



No it isnt to late at all. Go to the site and apply, you will get a # instantly. The card will be mailed (sometimes it takes quite a while to receive it). You can then call the hotel and have your # applied to your reservation. The Loews first program is free. When booking using the card (w/o using a discount program of any kind except AAA) you are entitled to perks. Your stays qualify you to climb to different levels. There is blue, gold and platnium. With each level the benefits increase. They offer every level a welcome gift that you can choose (selections will be shown on website when you fill out form). If you are AA FF you can get points for that. You get a newspaper daily at hotel and use of the gym minus the fee. Late check outs and upgrades dependant upon levela nd availability. When your card comes in the mail you will get a phamplet explaining (better than I can) all of the entitlements.

Bottom line...Go Apply!! LOL


----------



## Debs5angels

JessicaR,

Thanks for the info. I have another question though. Sorry to be such a pest.  When we booked our room in the RPR the deal was get 2 free tickets would the loews card still apply?


----------



## AllieKat

Debs5angels said:
			
		

> When we booked our room in the RPR the deal was get 2 free tickets would the loews card still apply?



I also booked RPR using the "stay & play" deal for September.  I got a King Suite upgrade for free (Loews Platinum member).  I was also told my stay would be a qualified stay and I would get my welcome amenity.


----------



## mcefalo

How does it work to get the free access to the Gym with the LOEWS card at HRH.   If you didn't have free access how is it charged anyway?

Also, I can't find my card - can someone tell me what the first LOEWS card looks like?    Might help making finding it easier - thanks.


----------



## Mortlives

Bump, because I would also like an answer to the gym question.  

Anyone use the facilities? mcefalo? You must be back by now. Hope you had a great trip.

Kungaloosh!
Morticia.


----------



## RyGuy

You just show your card to the person at the desk and you get in for free.  Normally they would charge it to your room.  They have nice cybex equipment and lots of treamills.


----------



## Mortlives

RyGuy said:
			
		

> You just show your card to the person at the desk and you get in for free.  Normally they would charge it to your room.  They have nice cybex equipment and lots of treamills.



Thanks! Do they have a steamroom and sauna?  What about the non-card holder members of your family?  Do you need to go with them, or can you just send your card?

Kungaloosh!
Morticia.


----------



## rpbert1

i have booked my holiday for 2006 with Virgin Holidays, i am staying at the RPR for 7 nights ,can i show my card and get the stay registered on my account even though i did not book direct with the hotel, and can i also use the members queue ,i read on here someone bypassed the queue because he had a loews card


----------



## Amyrlin

when you book a package they will not usually let you get the points etc on the stay. However, it is worth registering the card with them as then other spends, such as meals may count. I may be wrong, but this is the usual set up.


----------



## RyGuy

You can use the Loews First check-in line but I'm not sure if your stay will count or not.  It never hurts to have your number on the reservation.  You may even get the welcome gift.


----------



## rpbert1

thanks for the info, always worth trying


----------



## dcookies

I've looked through this thread, but can't seem to find the answer....

I'm a Loew's Gold member.  How do you get the upgrade they promise at time of booking?  Do you ask for it when you book?  Currently, we have the APH rate for a standard garden room at HRH, but I'm willing to pay the few $'s more for AAA if I can get an upgrade.  Do I have to book over the phone with Loew's?  Has anyone done this?


----------



## RyGuy

Give Loews a call at the number on the back of your card.  If an upgrade is available at that time they will give it to you.  At HRH your upgrade would be to a deluxe room or a pool view if there are no deluxes.  At check-in you can always ask about a suite upgrade for an additional $35/night.


----------



## psar

I am Gold.  What kind of suite upgrades can you get for the $35?  We are a family of 4 (2 football size boys)        Right now we have a deluxe.


----------



## RyGuy

If you are paying a qualifying rate like AAA and there is a suite availabe at check-in they will give it to you for $35/night.  At HRH the suite would be a king suite, which is about 650 sq feet with a king size bed and a pullout sofa.  You may be more comfortable in the deluxe queen which is 500 sq ft with 2 queen beds and a pullout sofa.


----------



## psar

Thanks.


----------



## dorisdvu

JessicaR said:
			
		

> No it isnt to late at all. Go to the site and apply, you will get a # instantly. The card will be mailed (sometimes it takes quite a while to receive it). You can then call the hotel and have your # applied to your reservation. The Loews first program is free. When booking using the card (w/o using a discount program of any kind except AAA) you are entitled to perks. Your stays qualify you to climb to different levels. There is blue, gold and platnium. With each level the benefits increase. They offer every level a welcome gift that you can choose (selections will be shown on website when you fill out form). If you are AA FF you can get points for that. You get a newspaper daily at hotel and use of the gym minus the fee. Late check outs and upgrades dependant upon levela nd availability. When your card comes in the mail you will get a phamplet explaining (better than I can) all of the entitlements.
> 
> Bottom line...Go Apply!! LOL



So if you use a discount program like AAA, you do not receive any benefits/perks for having a Loews card?
I know from experience that if you book your reservation from another source other that thru Loews you do not receive any points/benefits/perks for having a Loews card.  I had booked my rooms at PBH thru Hotel Kingdom in 2003 and they told me since I used another agency and received a discounted price, that I would not received anything for having a Loews Card.


----------



## Amyrlin

I book through the Loews site or the Universl site, in both cases it asks for the loews number and under disount code I put in AAA and get the rewards and the gift.


----------



## dandave

I have just joined LoewsFirst and booked my first two trips to Universal. One reservation was booked by phone w/Universal and the other through the Loews website. I used the Florida Resident code for room only for both. Will these be qualified stays?  The FL code was a "published" rate, since it was on their website right... Or is it a "discount" or "promotional" offer...  

http://www.loews-first.com/Loewsfirst.asp
^ A qualified stay or qualified night is at any published rate. Group, negotiated, third party and advanced purchase rates do not apply. Not valid with any other discount program, coupon, complimentary or promotional offer.

Also, it says that Blue members "Enjoy a free room upgrade if one is available when you arrive." Do they just offer you this upgrade, without you having to ask? If they surprised me with an upgrade at check-in, then that would be great. I really don't think I'd be able to ask for an upgrade, though.


----------



## dandave

I called to have my Loews number applied to one of my reservations. The first thing the reservationist said was, "Your stay doesn't qualify, because you used the FL resident rate."
That answers that!


----------



## buzz2400

I just joined and for the perk I picked milk and cookies.  is that a good choice.  just me and my 14 year old son.  I don't like wine.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Excellent choice!  The cookies are the best I've ever had.


----------



## miamimama

They told me I wouldn't get a card before my trip, but emailed me my number, which I called and gave to the hotel.


----------



## wildaboutmickey

I booked an annnual pass rate. I knowmy stay won't qualify for points or the welcome amenity.  Can I still use my loews card for the fitness center without additonal charge? 
Thanks,
Michelle


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Yes you can, and I would still ask at check in about your gift(amenity) I always still get the paper in the AM too.


----------



## lindylou

Hello all, just wondering if anyone knows of a link showing the layout of the resort at the Portofino.  I'm interested in finding a room close to where ever the boat launches are.  

"Hey, what was your favorite room?"  This will be my first time venturing away from the WDW resorts.   Thanks to all


----------



## SueBill

Do you get credit for your stay at a Loew's hotel when using an Annual Pass Holder discount ?


----------



## AlexandNessa

SueBill, no, you don't.  The only discounted rate that qualifies for Loews perks is AAA.


----------



## SueBill

Thanks.. that is what I thought but wasn't sure.


----------



## sarahg311@hotmail.co

Ok so now I'm a little confused. I just booked a room at HRH for 3 nights in may with a APH discount. After I made the ressies I realized that I have a Loew's First card but from what I have been reading it wouldn't do me any good anyway right? So becasue I used the AP rate for the room I can't get the upgrade or the milk and cookies?    No biggie just wondering if I should call and give them my Loew's #. Thanks!

Sarah


----------



## Sleepy

Personally, given the fact the Loews card does not make a difference in most cases unless using rack rate or AAA, I would not bother to add the number to the confirmation.  Instead, I would just pull out my card at check-in and ask if there are any available upgrades.  Your chances for one is about equal to those who don't even have a Lowes card.


----------



## Ruth B

Does anyone know if you have to physically have your card. I have register but lost my card?. I still have the memebrship number . I have been on the Lowes site but can't see how to order a new one.
Thanks


----------



## Sleepy

Do you have more than a month  before your vacation (to allow time for mail delivery)?  Maybe you can call Loews First and request a new card.  They can also answer any other questions you may have.   We just called them a couple months ago and they were very helpful with our online problem.  The site did not recognize our number.  The 
Loews rep fixed the problem in 2 minutes.


----------



## mouse1

I'm using the FLO rate for the PBH.  Should I even bother to show my Loews gold card at all at check-in?  I know I'm not entitled to the welcome gift because I'm getting a discounted rate but would they let me get a later check out time that lowes first members get? 

I'm just confused.  Do I show them the card to get points for this stay?  Or do I just even forget I have the card at this point because I never book at the AAA rate I always book the Florida rate.

So my question is, is the loews card useless to me?

thanks


----------



## Suzan

I've already made and paid for a package deal for RPR thru Universal Vacations.  When I booked the package the lady said I could not use my Loews card but from what I have read on this thread it sounds like I can.  Do I call Loews and just give them my reservation # at the hotel to see if I can use the card or do I call the RPR direct and give them my member # to possibly get some of the perks?   Has anyone else tried this?
Thanks!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Yes, call and ask to have your number put on the ressie.  Or do it at check in.


----------



## Ruth B

Ruth B said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if you have to physically have your card. I have register but lost my card?. I still have the memebrship number . I have been on the Lowes site but can't see how to order a new one.
> Thanks


Hi
thanks for your help. I emaled them and they said they would put another card in the post. I also got a email from RPR saying they had added my Lowees number to my reservation!  
Best wishes
Ruth


----------



## LuvTony0508

I also booked through Universal Vacations, from what I understand if you book through a third party your room stay is not counted toward card upgrade, what's the "word on the street" about this?  I just signed up for my card today but have had ressies since february for our July 8-11 stay at HRH.  I was already upgraded for free to a club room, what would be the benefit of using my new card number?


----------



## lookingforward

I am one stay away from platinum and just stayed at RPR club on a florida resident rate. I wanted to get the visit to count so I paid little over $30 to upgrade to regular rate and got credit for the visit, late check out and ammenities. It was worth it to me to guarantee the credit, but sometimes they credit anyway in my experience.


----------



## Pooh Fan

How do I find out how many more stays/nights I need to get to the next level?  I know that I am getting close to being Platinum, but I would like to see how many more nights I need.


----------



## Pooh Fan

Just bumping this up.  Does anyone know if there is a way to check how many more nights you need to make it to the next level?


----------



## lookingforward

Hey Pooh Fan! Yes, just call the Loew's First customer service line. They will tell you how many qualifying visits you have. The women I spoke to said sometimes the computer gives people credit for discounted stays and it is the computer that assigns status. She did tell me that I was one stay away, I am not sure how often they rerate the accounts.


----------



## Mom2Ashli

I have a question.  Did anyone pick the "Surprise" Regional Gift under membership preferences?

I can't decide which one I want to pick......


----------



## Motherfletcher

RPR is a wooden basket filled with nasty candy and a sea shell with the hotel's logo carved on it.
PBH is a CD of Italian music, fruit and water.


----------



## Mom2Ashli

Motherfletcher said:
			
		

> RPR is a wooden basket filled with nasty candy and a sea shell with the hotel's logo carved on it.
> PBH is a CD of Italian music, fruit and water.



Thank you.  I picked something else.


----------



## LGithens

We're staying at RPR next weekend for the first time, and I booked our reservations online using the AAA rate.  We had the Lowes card at the time, but neglected to put it on the reservation.  I want to make sure we get the welcome gift, (though I can't remember what I signed up for!)  Can I call somewhere to let them know we're members?  What is the chance of getting an upgrade in early Aug?

Thanks
Lori


----------



## Motherfletcher

You really don't need to call.  They can add your number at check in.  You can tell them at the time what amenity you would like.  The milk and cookies are great!


----------



## tink606

Does it matter if you have and APH rate? Can you still add the number at check-in and recieve the welcome gift?


----------



## Motherfletcher

tink606 said:
			
		

> Does it matter if you have and APH rate? Can you still add the number at check-in and recieve the welcome gift?


I have.


----------



## tink606

Motherfletcher said:
			
		

> I have.



Have you done this and gotten it even if you have an APH rate?


----------



## Motherfletcher

There was a short stretch where Loew's was trying to clamp down on the "qualified stays".  I think that problem started when Loew's was confronted with a large number of third party users like Priceline, Hotwire and Hotelkingdom.  My first stay was using Hotwire and I received credit by just asking for them to add the LF number to the bill. I received an upgrade to Bay View and the amenity of $10 off the minibar bill.  I think I was denied the amenties or a late check out on only 2 occasions and both were at RPR using APH.  Since I knew that APH was not a qualifying rate I have never fussed about not receiving them because I knew that I could buy lots of milk and cookies with the difference between APH and even AAA (which does qualify).  
When Loew's made me Platinum (from APH stays) there has never been a problem receiving the amenities, newspaper or late check out of up to 4 hours beyond regular check out.
Loew's First once had a promo during the winter that if you stayed twice in a short period of time that they would give you a free night with your next stay. I used APH for the 2 single night stays and even got the paid night that accompanied the free night using APH rates.  In the end I got a PBH deluxe club room for $129/night.  Another time we were upgraded from an APH $208 Bayview room to a top floor one bedroom Villa Suite with club access that had to be an $800 room.
The hotels want repeat customers and Universal wants repeat customers so I think Loew's does a pretty good job of taking care of the Universal customers (AP Holders) and even Florida residents (FLO).
We are staying at Loew's Miami Beach next week and I have nailed down an upperfloor St. Moritz suite with a separate bedroom, 2 large flat screen TVs,  antique claw foot tub and 2 free rollaways.  I have been in email contact with the VIP Manager and he continues to assure me that he will take care of us.  I used the Signature Summer promo for the $199 rate  which is less than half of the Ritz Carlton SoBe.  
Loyalty to Loew's has paid off for us.


----------



## tink606

Motherfletcher

Thank you so much for your help. I emailed uo customer service and they went ahead and added the number to both of my ressies. Ill be going in Oct for HHN and Nov. for my honeymoon. thank you again for your help


----------



## MrsJobba1

Can I apply for a loews card even though I like in the UK.

Will they send me a real card, or just give me a number like DCL Castaway club?

Does anyone have the phone number I can call from the uk?

Many Thanks


----------



## Motherfletcher

http://www.loews-first.com/loewsfirst_application.asp
Here is the application form online.


----------



## tubtruck

Yes I am from the UK and applied for a Lowes card, It arrived about 4 weeks later. I have used it once in July but was disappointed, got the fast check in but no milk and cookies in the room.


----------



## Scrappy Annie

Good Evening Universal DISer's. I am in the process of recuiting Cheerleaders for the WPASADI Contest to begin sometime tommorrow!! Our Team is representing the Orlando Hotels, Universal (THE BIG U) and SeaWorld Boards!!! Please consider being an Audience Member and Cheerleader! Our Team is the Best and can use our support!!!! Other Boards have Had a Huge Turn Out for Cheerleaders and I know that we can scrap up a few more of you!!! We are going to Have a BLAST and hope you will Join us for the Ride!!! Just Click on the Link in my Signature and Stop in to Say Hello!!!!! Hope to See You There!!!!!


----------



## vatmark

I just applied for the LF card. Planning on an 08 trip in June.  Is there other ways to increase your LF membership then just hotel stays? I read something about American Express members on the site but wasn't sure what the deal was. Is it just if you use your American Express card to charge the room or what? 

Annie


----------



## googler

Call 800-Loews12 and tell them you're calling for a status comp.  They'll ask from which hotel chain and what level and then tell you what you will be bumped to.  THen you fax then the printoff/statement showing your status with the other hotel chain and walla.  I know Hilton Diamond gives you Loews Plat. and I think I read that someone also got Plat. with Hilton Gold.  





vatmark said:


> I just applied for the LF card. Planning on an 08 trip in June.  Is there other ways to increase your LF membership then just hotel stays? I read something about American Express members on the site but wasn't sure what the deal was. Is it just if you use your American Express card to charge the room or what?
> 
> Annie


----------



## vatmark

Thanks for that info. I think I will try that. DH has Hilton Gold so it is worth a try.

Annie


----------



## cotomom

So I booked us through the Universal website for the stay 4, play 2 free or some such deal in July, 07.  I just got my lowesfirst number and called to have it added.  The reservationist said it would NOT give me any benefits since I'm booked with a vacation package, not a room only.  Oh well, worth a try!


----------



## rpbert1

Would you not have been better booking a room , especially if you have AAA and buying the 7 day tickets for $85 each with what you would save , plus it would count as a stay on your loews first


----------



## vatmark

It's a good thing to know that the packages don't count on the Lowes First. I'll keep that in mind when I book.

Annie


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

Can anyone tell me if I can get Lowes Platinum for being a Starwood Gold member or a Platinum Amex cardholder?


----------



## Michelina

cotomom said:


> So I booked us through the Universal website for the stay 4, play 2 free or some such deal in July, 07.  I just got my lowesfirst number and called to have it added.  The reservationist said it would NOT give me any benefits since I'm booked with a vacation package, not a room only.  Oh well, worth a try!



That isn't right - we are Loews Gold and I booked this package for a May stay. We were able to upgrade from a double bed garden view room to a deluxe king at no charge with our Loews benefits. I would definitely call back!!


----------



## wwessing

My understanding is when you sign up you are considered a "blue" member.  Are there any benefits with this?  It seems from the posts I have read that perhaps fast check in and some type of gift (milk n cookies; wine n fruit, etc).  Does every member get these perks every time you stay at this chain, no matter your level?  

Also, I read a couple of posts which indicated you might be able to upgrade your level, or status, faster than by hotel stays alone, but I was a little confused by this.  Any help for the newbie?

I also wanted to ask if you accured "points" or whatever it is you accrue, by nights stayed or dollars paid?


----------



## Ruth B

wwessing said:


> My understanding is when you sign up you are considered a "blue" member.  Are there any benefits with this?  It seems from the posts I have read that perhaps fast check in and some type of gift (milk n cookies; wine n fruit, etc).  Does every member get these perks every time you stay at this chain, no matter your level?
> 
> Also, I read a couple of posts which indicated you might be able to upgrade your level, or status, faster than by hotel stays alone, but I was a little confused by this.  Any help for the newbie?
> 
> I also wanted to ask if you accured "points" or whatever it is you accrue, by nights stayed or dollars paid?



Yes your right. You start as a blue member and this gives you priroity check in line( have never had to use it ) choice of gifts( wine and nuts/ cookies and milk/ dog based gift). You get these each time you stay.
Also get upgraded to next room level( if availble) and late check out-if you request and its availble( have always got this when i asked). Access to the gym is also included.


----------



## MelCald

Ruth B said:


> Yes your right. You start as a blue member and this gives you priroity check in line( have never had to use it ) choice of gifts( wine and nuts/ cookies and milk/ dog based gift). You get these each time you stay.
> Also get upgraded to next room level( if availble) and late check out-if you request and its availble( have always got this when i asked). Access to the gym is also included.



Do I have to request a room upgrade, or will the do it automatically?

Thanks
Melissa


----------



## wwessing

Ruth B said:


> Yes your right. You start as a blue member and this gives you priroity check in line( have never had to use it ) choice of gifts( wine and nuts/ cookies and milk/ dog based gift). You get these each time you stay.
> *Also get upgraded to next room level( if availble) and late check out-if you request and its availble( have always got this when i asked). *Access to the gym is also included.



I was under the impression that you had to be a gold or platinum member for upgrades.  If I am reading your post correctly, all I have to do is ask no matter what my level of membership and I will be upgraded (if available).


----------



## Ruth B

My understanding and experience is that if there is  room availble then you will be upgraded. no need to ask- 2 out of 3 times it has happened to me 

MEMBERSHIP LEVELS(taken from website)
 	LOEWSFIRST BLUE
Apply Now!	Eligibility	Your benefits begin from your first stay.	3 qualified* stays or 6 qualified* nights entitles you to Gold.	10 qualified* stays or 15 qualified* nights entitles you to very prestigious Platinum
Welcome Amenity	
Delight your senses with your choice of:
A bottle of red or white wine and nuts
Beer & Nuts
Fresh fruit and bottled water
Cookies and milk
A $10 Mini-bar Credit
A "Surprise" Regional Gift
A treat for your pet
Free room upgrade	Upon arrival and if available.	Enjoy a premium room, if available, guaranteed at time of reservation. **Enjoy a suite upgrade for only $35 per night, if available upon arrival.**	Enjoy a LoewsFirst suite, if available, guaranteed at the time of reservation.**( gold and platium)
Late Checkout	3 hours beyond the regular check-out time, if available.	3 hours beyond the regular check-out time, if available.
Guaranteed Availability	N/A	Guaranteed reservations with 48 hours notice.**	Guaranteed reservations with 24 hours notice.**
Access to the Fitness Center	Tone your body with free access to our fitness center.
Partner Rewards	With each qualified^ stay earn your choice of 500:
- Membership Rewards® Bonus Points
- American Airlines® AAdvantage® Miles
- Amtrak Guest Rewards® Points
- Midwest MilesSM.*	With each qualified^ stay earn your choice of 750:
- Membership Rewards® Bonus Points
- American Airlines® AAdvantage® Miles
- Amtrak Guest Rewards® Points
OR 
- 500 Midwest MilesSM.*	With each qualified^ stay earn your choice of 1000:
- Membership Rewards® Bonus Points
- American Airlines® AAdvantage® Miles
- Amtrak Guest Rewards® Points
OR 
- 500 Midwest MilesSM.*
 	Apply Now!

wish they had the minibar credit last time i went!!!


----------



## wwessing

Ruth,

Thanks for that post.  I did not find that information when I registered.  Excellent info. and makes my day! (I love upgrades)

So if I book a garden view room at hrh, the obvious upgrade would be to a pool view room.  Is this too obvious or are there are different levels of garden view room?

If I booked a pool view room, what would the upgrade be?


----------



## VacationD

Help!!! So confused by all the "qualified stay" quidelines that I'm not sure if what I have booked will qualilfy or not...Here is what I've done...I have booked a  2Queen-pool view room from July 4 -12 at RPR through Universal using the master card promotion of stay 5 nights get 1 night free...(it offered a free up grade to pool view with this promotion)...will this work on the Loews card.. I've already applied for the Loews Card and received my number, but haven't added it to my ressie. yet.  Will I be able to receive any perks/ or upgrades.  Also, do they ever let you upgrade to club level or pay additional to do so?? Also, since I will be staying 8 nights will any part of this stay be under "gold membership"??  I'm starting to wonder if I should of just booked AAA and been done with it...you can drive yourself crazy second quessing  to make sure you got the best deal.  Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated....

Thanks 
D


----------



## Melanie230

I did the same promotion but I dont think they qualify as Loews First benefits.  There were no AAA discounts for June when I booked our stay.  The mastercard deal beat the regular price by a long shot.  We got the Hard Rock Hotel for 6 nights pool view for $1600 including tax.


----------



## calgarygary

VacationD said:


> Help!!! So confused by all the "qualified stay" quidelines that I'm not sure if what I have booked will qualilfy or not...Here is what I've done...I have booked a  2Queen-pool view room from July 4 -12 at RPR through Universal using the master card promotion of stay 5 nights get 1 night free...(it offered a free up grade to pool view with this promotion)...will this work on the Loews card.. I've already applied for the Loews Card and received my number, but haven't added it to my ressie. yet.  Will I be able to receive any perks/ or upgrades.  Also, do they ever let you upgrade to club level or pay additional to do so?? Also, since I will be staying 8 nights will any part of this stay be under "gold membership"??  I'm starting to wonder if I should of just booked AAA and been done with it...you can drive yourself crazy second quessing  to make sure you got the best deal.  Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated....
> 
> Thanks
> D



The Master Card promotion is probably not considered a qualifying stay but add your LF number to it anyways. Last year we had a 5 night stay on an APH rate, which is a non qualifying rate.  Although we did not receive LF benefits during our stay, we were upgraded to platinum status for future stays.  The only other time we had stayed at Loews was for one night.  So as I said, add your # as you never know what will happen.


----------



## DoleWhipMom

I would check the prices again.  I was able to get AAA rate for our stay at PBH for July 4th week and got my upgrade to a deluxe room because I'm a gold level member.  All my other stays were using a combination of Entertainment and AP rates and I still got credit for my stays.  They are also offering specials (same as AAA) now for that time period.

I bought our tickets for 7 days in combination with Blue Man tickets.  Because I bought both, our 7 day tickets came out to $71.


----------



## Pixie Power!

I had never heard of this card until today  

Ive read that they match other hotel reward status, as Hubby is a Diamond card holder for Hilton, would it be best to call and join over the phone and ask for this to be done at the same time or join on-line and then call?  


We are only staying for one night during this trip but it seems worth joining anyway.

Thanks

Emma


----------



## Pixie Power!

Pixie Power! said:


> I had never heard of this card until today
> 
> Ive read that they match other hotel reward status, as Hubby is a Diamond card holder for Hilton, would it be best to call and join over the phone and ask for this to be done at the same time or join on-line and then call?
> 
> 
> We are only staying for one night during this trip but it seems worth joining anyway.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Emma




OK ive just joined on-line and have also called to check about the status match thing.  A lovely lady confirmed that they still do this and as I dont have access to a fax if i scan in the statement confirming our Hilton Diamond staus to info@loewsfirstcs.com they will sort it for me.  I plan to do this, leave it a few days and call back if i havent heard from them just to ensure its been done as i want to book our night at HRH asap.

Thanks for the heads-up re this card!  Excellent info!

PP


----------



## sr6888

We are Hilton Honors Gold and I called and was upgraded to Platinum level.  They said it would take a few days to process so I called back and was told I was Platinum.  I received a letter and card in the mail about a week later that indicated the Platinum level


----------



## LoveThatDarnMouse

Two questions from a Newbie on this board:  1)What is an APH rate and 2) Where do I sign up for the LF card?


----------



## rpbert1

sign up here.
APH is Annual Pass Holder, i.e an annual pass for Universal


----------



## Kelly in Kansas

Is this still available?


----------



## damo

Kelly in Kansas said:


> Is this still available?



Yes.


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

sr6888 said:


> We are Hilton Honors Gold and I called and was upgraded to Platinum level.  They said it would take a few days to process so I called back and was told I was Platinum.  I received a letter and card in the mail about a week later that indicated the Platinum level



Why did they give you platinum for being a HHonors Gold member?  We're SPG Gold, and I'd LOVE to get upgraded to Loew's Platinum!


----------



## mrsswat

We have a AAA rate for a club deluxe in Aug. We just joined the LoewsFirst. Will we be eligible for an upgrade? Are there upgrades above the club deluxe available for new members? Should I ask? What do I ask for? Also, do I need to request a balcony? Should I do that before we go or just when we get there?Thanks, looking forward to our first stay!!


----------



## Catrinabeach

Do I need to have the card when we check in ?  I applied months ago and have the number but never received the card.  I just emailed them to ask about it. But what do I do if I don't get it in time ?


----------



## calgarygary

Catrinabeach, just make sure that your LF number is on your reservation and take the number with you just in case.  Not having the card should not be an issue if the number is on your reservation.


mrsswat, I could be mistaken but I believe that as you already have a club, deluxe that you won't have any upgrades available to you at check in.  The typical upgrade for new members is from garden to pool view and having a deluxe room may eliminate you from that type of upgrade.  As I mentioned above, make sure that your LF number is on your reservation.


----------



## mrsswat

thanks - that's what I thought.  I emailed them a few days ago asking how to get my number on my AAA reservation but haven't heard back from them yet.  Is that normal?  Usually when you email something like this you at least get a "thanks for your inquiry, we'll get back with you soon".  I haven't heard zilch.


----------



## Sharon G

mrsswat said:


> thanks - that's what I thought.  I emailed them a few days ago asking how to get my number on my AAA reservation but haven't heard back from them yet.  Is that normal?  Usually when you email something like this you at least get a "thanks for your inquiry, we'll get back with you soon".  I haven't heard zilch.



I too have a reservation through AAA that I need to have my Loews 1st # added to. I called Universals Res #, and they politely told me that they cannot alter a 3rd party reservation. So I called AAA and had them add it.


----------



## mrsswat

thanks - I will do that asap!!


----------



## Tandyc

I'm sooo lost.  We have just decided to take the plunge and head for Orlando for Spring break in 2008.  I thought the only way to get fotl passes (or any kind of fast pass wanna-be ability) was if you stayed on sight.  Is this true? 
If we stay on site it soulds like Loews cc are helpful.  Everytime I found the web address in this thread it does not work.  Anyone know how to apply?  I have AAA also, is that enough?  I do not have a master card, but will get one if that is needed.  If I book with an on-sight hotel do I get a better ticket price?  What promotions are available and which would be best for the 4 of us.  (2 adults and my 2 dss 15 and 13 then)

Thanks so much for all the advice and catching me up on the best deals.

Tandyc


----------



## bubba's mom

Tandyc said:


> I'm sooo lost.  We have just decided to take the plunge and head for Orlando for Spring break in 2008.  I thought the only way to get fotl passes (or any kind of fast pass wanna-be ability) was if you stayed on sight.  Is this true?
> If we stay on site it soulds like Loews cc are helpful.  Everytime I found the web address in this thread it does not work.  Anyone know how to apply?  I have AAA also, is that enough?  I do not have a master card, but will get one if that is needed.  If I book with an on-sight hotel do I get a better ticket price?  What promotions are available and which would be best for the 4 of us.  (2 adults and my 2 dss 15 and 13 then)
> 
> Thanks so much for all the advice and catching me up on the best deals.
> 
> Tandyc




Ok, let me try to help:

You can get FOTL 2 ways: stay onsite (room key is Express Pass & it's unlimited the whole time you stay onsite)  ...the other way is to purchase the Express Pass Plus..but that is only good for 1x each ride.

If you stay onsite, the Loews First has benefits.  You can use the fitness center, you get late checkout, you get room upgrade if available, you also get a welcome gift of your choice.  You can go to Loews' website and look for the Loews First members area and sign up there..it's free.  (Try here: http://www.loews-first.com/Loewsfirst.asp ) When you get your LF number, apply it to your reservation to get your perks. 

Usually AAA is a good rate to get...rarely Annual PassHolder rate beats it.  The supersaver rate they are offering now is pretty good (according to macraven).  MOST times it is cheaper to purchase tickets separate from room (they have 7 days for $86 right now...an EXCELLENT deal!)  You have to do the math and figure which is cheapest for you....if you want someone to help, just ask....we will help!  Staying onsite doesn't have anything to do with better ticket prices (unless you are Fla. resident or AP holder).....  The "perk" of staying onsite, is that room key...unlimited FOTL/EP and 'next available' at restaurants...... 

Please ask if you have any other questions....hope I helped clear a few things up!


----------



## Tandyc

Thanks Bubbas mom.  I do have a few more questions.  How do I get the supersaver rate?  and is this on the hotel or the tickets.  Also AAA is a good deal on tickets or hotel.  When I called to look at room rates they had no special rates available yet.  She said it was too early.  

How do I get the $86 for 7days deal? and will it last through April of 2008?

Tandyc


----------



## bubba's mom

Tandyc said:


> Thanks Bubbas mom.  I do have a few more questions.  How do I get the supersaver rate?



It is advertised on their homepage (i think) www.universalorlando.com  Just call the hotel and ask for it...or book it thru UO website. 



> and is this on the hotel or the tickets.



hotel



> Also AAA is a good deal on tickets or hotel.  When I called to look at room rates they had no special rates available yet.  She said it was too early.



 Most times AAA will try to get you a room and ticket package, but with the $86/7 day ticket, it's usually cheaper to book the hotel and tickets separately.  You just have to do a little math is all.  Typically, AAA will get you 20% discount on your room....and 10% on food and shopping in the parks.AAA is hotel AND tickets...hotel for 2008 is not available to book yet....should be within a couple/few weeks! (keep tabs on the boards...EVERYONE is waiting to book next year....I am waiting to book June 2008!)



> How do I get the $86 for 7days deal? and will it last through April of 2008?



You can purchase them from UO website OR your local AAA should have them.  Not available at the gate.  It is only the second best deal from UO in many years, so a lot of people are buying them!  They don't expire until you use it the first day (then you have 6 consecutive days left to use them)...Nobody knows how long they will offer them for, so grab 'em while you can!  I know a lot of people are purchasing them now to use when Harry Potter-land opens in IOA...and that's not until 2009!


----------



## Yarby

I have used the welcome gift several times.

The cookies and milk were good, the wine was so-so, and the fruit was good.  I was thinking about trying the beer and nuts for my next stay during HHN.  I was curious if anyone has ever picked that option.  What kind of beer?  How much?  Bottles vs. Cans?  Thanks for any info.


----------



## bubba's mom

Yarby said:


> I have used the welcome gift several times.
> 
> The cookies and milk were good, the wine was so-so, and the fruit was good.  I was thinking about trying the beer and nuts for my next stay during HHN.  I was curious if anyone has ever picked that option.  What kind of beer?  How much?  Bottles vs. Cans?  Thanks for any info.



First of all....... 






Second of all:

From RPR this past June......
1 jar of peanuts/1 jar of cashews/1 Amstel/1 Corona/1 Budweiser:


----------



## Yarby

Thanks for the welcome, and the info


----------



## bubba's mom

Yarby said:


> Thanks for the welcome, and the info




You bet!    That's what we're all about!


----------



## tiggerguy2000

I had a loews card from the opening of the hard rock but one year they deleted me from the system and was told I need all my receipts from my stays or they will just start another account.I could not believe that my account number was not any good since i was a platinum member.I am now a blue card member again and that stinks.

tiggerguy


----------



## bubba's mom

tiggerguy2000 said:


> I had a loews card from the opening of the hard rock but one year they deleted me from the system and was told I need all my receipts from my stays or they will just start another account.I could not believe that my account number was not any good since i was a platinum member.I am now a blue card member again and that stinks.
> 
> tiggerguy



That's crap!    They KNOW you can't produce those receipts!  THEY should have the record _somewhere _ ....based on your story, I am keeping every receipt from every stay! That sux they did that to you....sorry to hear it!  (Bet you keep all your receipts now, huh?)


----------



## tiggerguy2000

You know it! and I have a card with the number and everything.it also still comes up when booking on-line in the loews member box.I quess because the only time I use it is for a HRH stay they did a computer upgrade and all numbers not used in a year will be removed.The funny thing was that I booked my room with that number but only found out when asked why my card status was not changed.It blows big time!!!!!!!!!!!

tiggerguy


----------



## LakeAriel

We found a really nice bowl of fruit and bottled water in our room when we returned from the parks...Very fresh..apples, oranges, pears and kiwi. Nice perk!


----------



## macraven

tiggerguy2000 said:


> I had a loews card from the opening of the hard rock but one year they deleted me from the system and was told I need all my receipts from my stays or they will just start another account.I could not believe that my account number was not any good since i was a platinum member.I am now a blue card member again and that stinks.
> 
> tiggerguy



hrh has been open for many years........
if you don't use the loews first program each time you use a loews hotel, your status will change.

check the loews first website to see the requirements for each status and staying active.  to keep the platinum status, you must have the number of stays per each year.  if not, you drop back down.

i had a glitch some years back.  i wasn't given credit for some years stay.
you don't need the reciepts like the tm told you.
if you are past 24 months of correcting the error, it would be too late.
they can not go back more than 24 months of giving you credit for the stays.

to be on the safe side, you should check at least once each 24 month stay.
that way you can find any error and have it changed then.



tiggerguy2000 said:


> You know it! and I have a card with the number and everything.it also still comes up when booking on-line in the loews member box.*I quess because the only time I use it is for a HRH stay they did a computer upgrade and all numbers not used in a year will be **removed.*The funny thing was that I booked my room with that number but only found out when asked why my card status was not changed.It blows big time!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> tiggerguy



you never lose your acccount number on the loews first program.
the status may change but if you only use the card once like you said above, the card status will be adjusted.
loews is now keeping accurate records on stays.



bubba's mom said:


> That's crap!    They KNOW you can't produce those receipts!  THEY should have the record _somewhere _ ....based on your story, I am keeping every receipt from every stay! That sux they did that to you....sorry to hear it!  (Bet you keep all your receipts now, huh?)



if you keep receipts, be sure to check with loews first at least once in the 24 month period prior.  errors caught in that time period can be recredited to your account w/loews program


----------



## gopherit

bubba's mom said:


> That's crap!    They KNOW you can't produce those receipts!


Unless, of course, you married the anal-retentive guy I call my DH, LOL.    We keep 3 yrs of ALL receipts - I mean EVERYTHING.  Ya never know when you might need it!  

Speaking of which - we had something else weird happen (not so much with a Loews status, but with the Loews ressie center).  I made my initial ressie in January (for an August trip) and paid the usual 1nt deposit.  Months later, I changed the ressie for better rates and location, and then again, I changed it a third time.  During one of those changes, the clerk didn't just switch the ressie - she effectively "killed" the old one and made a new one.  Trouble is, that initiated a new deposit but for some reason did NOT initiate a return of our original deposit.  As OC about billing as DH is, he didn't even catch it - he saw the charge on our bill and lumped it with all our other vacation expenses -  but I sure did, and dragged out the January charge card report and the email of our deposit to prove it.  They fixed it for us, but it made me wonder how many times that might go "uncaught".  Just something to be aware of, if you're like us and reserve early but switch them around later for better rates, location, etc.  Probably a fluke, not the norm, but nonetheless....


----------



## bubba's mom

gopherit said:


> Unless, of course, you married the anal-retentive guy I call my DH, LOL.    We keep 3 yrs of ALL receipts - I mean EVERYTHING.  Ya never know when you might need it!
> 
> Speaking of which - we had something else weird happen (not so much with a Loews status, but with the Loews ressie center).  I made my initial ressie in January (for an August trip) and paid the usual 1nt deposit.  Months later, I changed the ressie for better rates and location, and then again, I changed it a third time.  During one of those changes, the clerk didn't just switch the ressie - she effectively "killed" the old one and made a new one.  Trouble is, that initiated a new deposit but for some reason did NOT initiate a return of our original deposit.  As OC about billing as DH is, he didn't even catch it - he saw the charge on our bill and lumped it with all our other vacation expenses -  but I sure did, and dragged out the January charge card report and the email of our deposit to prove it.  They fixed it for us, but it made me wonder how many times that might go "uncaught".  Just something to be aware of, if you're like us and reserve early but switch them around later for better rates, location, etc.  Probably a fluke, not the norm, but nonetheless....





WOW!!!!  What a story!  Bet they didn't count on your DH's record keeping....     Glad you shared...may help someone some day....


----------



## GreyStr0ke

Anyone here ever opt for the bottle of wine or beer as your check in gift? I'm debating on which to choose. Any thoughts or experiences would be greatly appreciated.

Edited*: Nevermind, bubba's mom gave me the answer i was ultimately looking for on page 21. I was hoping for at least a six pack of beer. Looks like we will be getting the bottle of wine.


----------



## bubba's mom

Uh...glad I could help   .... 

Actually, someone here on the boards gets the milk & cookies, however, requests a Coke instead of the milk...she never has a problem.  Our next trip I'm going to ask for all the same brand of beer, instead of 3 different ones.  Our SIL and family usually get the nuts & bottle of wine....a BOTTLE it is.  Dunno what kind (and don't have a pic...sorry   ), but next time we talk to them, I will ask.






I just hope I remember to post the answer


----------



## GreyStr0ke

That would be great if you found out the kind of wine. I myself don't drink the wine but 2 of the ladies that will be with us do. I just figured that the bottle of wine sounds like the best deal cause 3 beers just won't cut it


----------



## AlexandNessa

3 beers?  How cheap is the HRH?  When I filled out my Express Yourself Checklist, I had to select the LF Gift I wanted.  There was no way I could a check mark next to "2 beers."  That's right.  I just checked.  Two whole beers.


----------



## bubba's mom

AlexandNessa said:


> 3 beers?  How cheap is the HRH?  When I filled out my Express Yourself Checklist, I had to select the LF Gift I wanted.  There was no way I could a check mark next to "2 beers."  That's right.  I just checked.  Two whole beers.



It was the RPR we were stayin' at that we got 3.....but, it shouldn't matter  

Tried to call BIL last nite about some stuff (and was gonna ask about the wine), but got no answer    DH said he 'thinks' remembering someone hear "cheap wine"....but, Sister-In-Laws family are native to Italy, so that could be why someone said "cheap"


----------



## GreyStr0ke

I can only imagine that if they give you 3 beers then the bottle of wine can't be much better.


----------



## Sleepy

Probably not the case of Loews hotels, but around here, you can get a good bottle of wine for a few bucks.


----------



## rpbert1

I got the 3 beers and nuts at RPR last year


----------



## BiGGy

I put down the local gift option and at HRH we got a HRH pin badge and a cd size tin with a chocolate in 

BiGGy


----------



## jtdl

BiGGy said:


> I put down the local gift option and at HRH we got a HRH pin badge and a cd size tin with a chocolate in
> 
> BiGGy



WOW!  That's what I chose, I think I'll change it to the nuts and beer  

Anyone else get anything different for the local gift at RPR?


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> Actually, someone here on the boards gets the milk & cookies, however, requests a Coke instead of the milk...she never has a problem.  Our next trip I'm going to ask for all the same brand of beer, instead of 3 different ones.  Our SIL and family usually get the nuts & bottle of wine....a BOTTLE it is.  Dunno what kind (and don't have a pic...sorry   ), but next time we talk to them, I will ask.




my ears are burning, someone is talking about me....... 

yup, i ordered the cookies and milk but substitute the milk for coke.

got home tuesday from my october stay at hrh.

told them to send the welcome gift at a certain time and it was.
received 3 huge cookies/one of each type, and 3 glass bottles of coke.

i stayed solo and thought what they sent up was generous, more than enough for one person.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> my ears are burning, someone is talking about me.......







> yup, i ordered the cookies and milk but substitute the milk for coke.
> 
> got home tuesday from my october stay at hrh.
> 
> told them to send the welcome gift at a certain time and it was.
> received 3 huge cookies/one of each type, and 3 *glass bottles *of coke.
> 
> i stayed solo and thought what they sent up was generous, more than enough for one person.




Now THAT is interesting....  ..._glass _bottles.... (didn't know they still made 'em   )


----------



## horseshowmom

> Originally Posted by BiGGy
> I put down the local gift option and at HRH we got a HRH pin badge and a cd size tin with a chocolate in
> 
> BiGGy





jtdl said:


> Anyone else get anything different for the local gift at RPR?




I'm interested in this too. I just found out yesterday that I'm going to get to stay at RPH next week. My gift choice is for the local gift, but if it's similar to what BiGGy got at HRH, I'd rather switch to cookies and milk (or Coke as macraven does  ).

Thanks for any help anybody can give! 


ETA: I called the PRH and was told that their local gift is a backpack with nuts, candy, and a shell necklace.


----------



## macraven

i stayed at rph last year and received the local gift for the loews first program.

i was not impressed with it but then, it was one year ago.

i prefer hrh all the time.


----------



## horseshowmom

Just an update. My local gift came with a bag, lots of candy, a jar of peanuts, a can of tropical trail mix, Minute Maid juice, a disposable camera, a sarong, a large bead necklace, a seashell with the RPH logo etched on it, and a travel mug. 

Overall, it was pretty nice. I'm glad I went with it instead of the milk and cookies (my other preference).


----------



## horseshowmom

Let me add one other thing. I read somewhere in my research about a poster who was given a comp card to the club level due to a problem with their room. I booked 3 rooms (for a conference) for 4 nights each (all with Loews First numbers). They were unable to upgrade us when I checked in (although the guy did try). 

When he couldn't upgrade us, I told him that I knew they sometimes gave out passes to the Club Level and asked if it would be possible for me to get one of those. While he couldn't do it for all of the rooms, he did do it for my room.

The Club level is only in Tower 3, and my room is in Tower 1, but it's not a long walk.


----------



## SnowWtch

I know this has probably been asked before but do you get your welcome gift if you use an AP rate?  I have my Loews' First number but not the actual card.  I've been trying to get it since June and never have.  It's on my ressie though.  I forgot to mention we're staying at RPR for one night on Dec 2 for our anniversary.


----------



## AlexandNessa

SnowWtch said:


> I know this has probably been asked before but do you get your welcome gift if you use an AP rate?  I have my Loews' First number but not the actual card.  I've been trying to get it since June and never have.  It's on my ressie though.  I forgot to mention we're staying at RPR for one night on Dec 2 for our anniversary.



Only if you are lucky.  You are not entitled to a LF gift with an AP rate.  Sorry.


----------



## gopherit

This may have been posted - but anybody recall what the current "local gift"  is for PBH?

I was thinnking we would do the milk/cookie route... although the Coke / cookie thing sounds cool too - my kids think it's so "AWESOME" when they get "glass" bottles of beverage, LOL.  (Probably not a good sign for their college "party years"!! )  Single items like a pin or badge or chocolate CD would likely just incite a 3-stooges riot between them, though...


----------



## everylastbreath

I find these long threads very difficult to get the info. from, so I'm just going to ask and hopefully someone can explain.

I am in the thinking stages of a Universal vacation for Aug 08, and I'm reading, Lowes First Card discounts, Supersaver discounts, book room only, book package, and getting very confused.  I normally book straight through website w/tickets, I get a discount from my employer (vacationclub) but would I get a better deal if I sign up for the Lowes first card? Do I then book through Lowes website or regular universal website? I understand the Lowes first card gives you upgrade (?even for 1st time use?) would I book below the offer I really want to get the upgrade? Should I ask for it or would I be given it automatically? I was thinking of Club level, so I guess I would book standard Club and get the Deluxe Club?  Would I book the tickets at the same time as room or should I do that sep.?  Sorry so many questions, I am just trying to get the best deal possible.   Think we want to stay at HRH.  Help!


----------



## bubba's mom

everylastbreath said:


> I find these long threads very difficult to get the info. from, so I'm just going to ask and hopefully someone can explain.
> 
> I am in the thinking stages of a Universal vacation for Aug 08, and I'm reading, Lowes First Card discounts, Supersaver discounts, book room only, book package, and getting very confused.  I normally book straight through website w/tickets, I get a discount from my employer (vacationclub) but would I get a better deal if I sign up for the Lowes first card? Do I then book through Lowes website or regular universal website? I understand the Lowes first card gives you upgrade (?even for 1st time use?) would I book below the offer I really want to get the upgrade? Should I ask for it or would I be given it automatically? I was thinking of Club level, so I guess I would book standard Club and get the Deluxe Club?  Would I book the tickets at the same time as room or should I do that sep.?  Sorry so many questions, I am just trying to get the best deal possible.   Think we want to stay at HRH.  Help!







Yes...it can all be very confusing...but we'll help you out.....

First of all, the Loews First card is a "perk" card, not a "discount" card.  Even when you first apply (Blue Level), you are entitled to 'perks' and an upgrade at check-in...*IF *available (and going in August, you _might _get lucky, but don't count on it!)  The more stays you accumulate, the higher your status goes.  When you reach the Gold level, you'll get your upgrade at the time of your reservation IF available (or suite upgrade for $35/nite at check-in IF available).  When you reach Platinum level, you get the suite upgrade at time of reservation IF available.... (which, if you call early enough, "at time of reservation IF available" IS usually available).

It is usually more economical to book room and tickets a la carte vs. package.  Most common room discounts are: SuperSaver, Annual Pass Rate, AAA and Fl. resident....(with AAA the MOST common....APH after that).  Tickets can be purchased at AAA or thru Universal website...I would not recommend purchasing them at the park, usually more money if you don't purchase them in advance.  You can PURCHASE them in advance and pick them up at the "kiosk" at the park entrance tho....

You can book your room thru either Universal OR Loews site...doesn't matter...altho, most report the SuperSaver rate "out" on the Loews site before the Universal site....

When booking a room, you book the standard room... you'll get the upgrade from there.  Being Blue level, you'll have to inquire about upgrades available. (There is a thread/sticky regarding the upgrades...I'll try to link it for you.)

I'm not sure about the Club levels at HRH cuz we only stayed one night at HRH and it was standard room....but, someone will know the answer.....


----------



## bubba's mom

Here's the link to understanding the upgrades....

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477443


----------



## 1andrea

When you make a reservation using AAA rate (or AA rate in the UK) do you have to call or can you enter this on an online booking? Also what sit do you book on?

I need to work out if it will be worth signing up with the UK AA to be able to get the discount.

Thanks

Andrea


----------



## rpbert1

Andrea ,you need to call the reservations number 1-888-273-1311 , and ask for Triple A rate not AA or they will not know what you are talking about.


----------



## granolacruncher11

Are Canadians able to get rates using CAA?


----------



## jtdl

granolacruncher11 said:


> Are Canadians able to get rates using CAA?



Yes - CAA is the same as AAA.


----------



## Anything Disney!

If I made my ressie through Universal Vacations, not Loews I was told I could not add my Loews First number.  I understand that I would not qualify for the hotel points, but thought I'd get the check in gift? Anybody else have experience with this?


----------



## bubba's mom

I believe Universal Vacations is a third party...not eligible... Did you read this: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477443

I haven't had the 'experience' as we always use AAA..... sorry can't help ya there....someone might come along


----------



## Anything Disney!

Yep, I hear that Universal is considered third party.  Too bad they don't tell you that when you book, but then nobody book with them!


----------



## bubba's mom

Anything Disney! said:


> Yep, I hear that Universal is considered third party.  Too bad they don't tell you that when you book, but then nobody book with them!



What is your cancellation policy?  Can you cancel w/ UV and rebook w/ another rate? (like AAA or SuperSaver & book yourself?)  Then, you'd be eligible!


----------



## Anything Disney!

Uni has yet to send me confirmation.  I've requested it 2 times since they charged the balance on my card 4 days ago.  I called them again an hour ago and they told me 2 hours and I'd get e-documents....Still waiting.  I think cancellation policy is 6 days.  I am AAA, so I'm currently surfing!


----------



## parentsoffour

I just received my Loews First Card after ordering it only 9 days ago.  Pretty good service!  I know that others have posted indicating that they were having problems receiving their cards so I thought some might be interested to learn how quickly I received mine.

Barney


----------



## bubba's mom

parentsoffour said:


> I just received my Loews First Card after ordering it only 9 days ago.  Pretty good service!  I know that others have posted indicating that they were having problems receiving their cards so I thought some might be interested to learn how quickly I received mine.
> 
> Barney



Welcome to the DIS!   That is quick service!  Usually takes months....maybe a new year resolution by Loews to get them out quicker? ....or they weren't busy?   Either way...congrats!


----------



## jtdl

Anything Disney! said:


> Yep, I hear that Universal is considered third party.  Too bad they don't tell you that when you book, but then nobody book with them!



This is an email I received from Loews regarding Universal as being third party - it is true - apparently even though they post the exact same rates and I can pull up my Universal ressie (supersaver) on the Loews website - I'm not eligible for Loews First anything - not even the fitness centre!  Total crap in my opinion AND I'M NOT HAPPY WITH LOEWS. If I booked with Expedia I would not be able to pull up my ressie on the Loews site - that is third party!  I'm not going to waste my time and effort cancelling and rebooking with Loews - the point is the principle of the matter - booking with Universal should not be considered third party.  I've read on these boards many people who have booked directly with Universal have gotten the perks - so how do they distinguish who gets them and who doesn't?!

Thank you for contacting us.  Unfortunately, reservations booked through Universal are considered third party bookings and are non-qualifying under the LoewsFirst Terms and Conditions (http://www.loewsfirst.com/loewsfirst_terms.asp).  Group, negotiated, third party, government, Universal PassHolder and Florida residents rates do not qualify for LoewsFirst benefits.  Unfortunately, if a stay is considered non-qualifying members are not entitled to LoewsFirst benefits, which includes the welcome gift or free access to the fitness room.

To guarantee your next stay is qualifying, please book directly through Loews Hotels either by visiting loewshotels.com, by emailing this inbox with your reservations request, or by calling 1.800.LOEWS.11, our reservations line reserved exclusively for LoewsFirst members.  

We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## giords406

If you want to use the fitness room  and you show your loews card, how are they going to know where you booked? Are they going to look that up before letting you in?


----------



## Motherfletcher

I've visited the gyms/locker rooms several times and never have had the "qualifying" rate.  They don't check/care.


----------



## bubba's mom

jtdl said:


> This is an email I received from Loews regarding Universal as being third party - it is true - apparently even though they post the exact same rates and I can pull up my Universal ressie (supersaver) on the Loews website - I'm not eligible for Loews First anything - not even the fitness centre!  Total crap in my opinion AND I'M NOT HAPPY WITH LOEWS. If I booked with Expedia I would not be able to pull up my ressie on the Loews site - that is third party!  I'm not going to waste my time and effort cancelling and rebooking with Loews - the point is the principle of the matter - *booking with Universal should not be considered third party*.  I've read on these boards many people who have booked directly with Universal have gotten the perks - so how do they distinguish who gets them and who doesn't?!



I'm sorry this happened to you.   But the above posters are correct...you room key accesses the fitness center, you just have to show it, not sure how they check how you booked  .

Universal does NOT own the hotels...Loews does.  Loews is 'renting' the land from Universal, maybe that is why booking thru UO is considered third party?

As far as your statement 





			
				jtdl said:
			
		

> I've read on these boards many people who have booked directly with Universal have gotten the perks - so how do they distinguish who gets them and who doesn't?!


 that is luck of the draw....sometimes you just get lucky.  I've read of people applying for Loews First cards before their first visit and when they've returned home from their trip, they've gotten a gold or plat card in the mail...clearly an error on Loews part....but it happens and some lucky duck out there is fortunate enough to benefit from it......  

I know you said you weren't going to cancel and rebook, but that's what we'd do.... depends what is important to you.  Accumulating stays at the hotel to move your member status up?  Welcome gift?  Express privledge at the parks?  All depends what is important to you and your family.  Some people could care less about the welcome gift and only book the room for the keycard.....others, want to get to platinum status as soon as they can because they want the nicer rooms because they spend as much time in the room as the parks......


----------



## apparition

I would definitely recommend getting a Loews card.

My dad has had one since 2002 and each time we stay at the hotels we get an upgrade. This summer we get an upgrade to a suite at Portofino.


----------



## bubba's mom

apparition said:


> I would definitely recommend getting a Loews card.
> 
> My dad has had one since 2002 and each time we stay at the hotels we get an upgrade. This summer we get an upgrade to a suite at Portofino.



I agree...the card is free and the perks that come with it are priceless


----------



## macraven

Anything Disney! said:


> If I made my ressie through Universal Vacations, not Loews I was told I could not add my Loews First number.  I understand that I would not qualify for the hotel points, but thought I'd get the check in gift? Anybody else have experience with this?






when i call loews, they transfer me to universal vacations.
i have always received the amenities for the loews card.
never have had an issue with it.

if you want to be totally safe, call and book with the hotel direct.


----------



## grcmag

we are checking in at hrh this thursday and very excited.  i did join loews first program several months ago and read about the perks.  we are staying in a club king room and i wondered if at checkin, is there a possible upgrade on club level that i could request if available?  thanks.


----------



## gopherit

macraven said:


> when i call loews, they transfer me to universal vacations.
> i have always received the amenities for the loews card.
> never have had an issue with it.
> 
> if you want to be totally safe, call and book with the hotel direct.



This is exactly what happened with me, too -  I call Loew's and they transfer me to someone @ Uni.  Perhaps the "loews - Uni" transaction has to be handled by a Uni person that knows you called Loew's first (LOL, is there a "loews-to-Uni" hotline?), or with the authorization to add that code, although I could swear that in one of my calls, the Loews person told me to dial Uni direct - which would mean that any of that would be lost.

I know too that when you call to check on a ressie - you can't do it through Loews - I had to call Uni.  So this all seems kinda strange to me.  But then, I'm one of those "lucky ducks" who got bumped to Gold for unknown reasons...  Didn't get the "perk" but then, we stayed on AP rates, so I didn't ask, as I wasn't entitled... but we didn't really satisfy the Gold criteria either, since AP rates technically don't "count" towards that, so GO FIGURE.  It's all one big wad of confusion.  Just make sure that if you do any cancel/rebook stuff that you watch that credit card bill for those "one night's stay  deposits".  We had one they didn't reimburse when tehy cancelled the ressie, but then put another on... only showed creidt at check-in for teh one deposit.  Had to dig up old credit card bills to show it.... very messy to reconcile.


----------



## macraven

grcmag said:


> we are checking in at hrh this thursday and very excited.  i did join loews first program several months ago and read about the perks.  we are staying in a club king room and i wondered if at checkin, is there a possible upgrade on club level that i could request if available?  thanks.






i've had the free upgrade to club one time and always get the king suite by having the platinum loews card.

if there are rooms available, you can sometimes get the upgrade for additional $$.

if you decide to upgrade, try for room 7100.
i had that room in october and it had a fabulous view and close to the lounge and elevator.


depends if you can get a free upgrade by who is checking you in.
also, if there are any rooms available.

it's kind of a hit and miss situation on who gets the free upgrading.


----------



## Laurabearz

Where does one find supersaver deals?? 

I am a loews member (blue status sadly)
AAA member 
APH


----------



## bubba's mom

Laurabearz said:


> Where does one find supersaver deals??
> 
> I am a loews member (blue status sadly)
> AAA member
> APH



On the right http://www.universalorlando.com/ht_extravalue.html under "Hotel Availability"..... then choose hotel you'd like and display the price "low to high"..... Should see "Supersaver" rate pop up  

Don't sweat being "blue"....we ALL had to start there 

AAA & supersaver are close in price...make sure to check both.

APH prolly won't release for a little while yet....recent history has shown us that this is not usually cheaper.....could be different this time tho


----------



## Laurabearz

Yikes.. Super saver for my time frame is $269 a night for HRH... Hoping to do better than that... AAA is the same


----------



## macraven

i used supersaver before and found it a lot cheaper than AAA.

last october i had booked with AAA and when the SS came out, i switched over to it.


it will probably drop in price soon.
keep checking back for it.

or call, you might get better info faster in case changes have already occured


----------



## tran1172

I've been a long time lurker of this board and have gotten so many great tips and advice over the years from reading the postings. By far, the most valuable advice is to stay onsite for express pass priveleges and to sign up for Loews First.

Well today, I opened my mailbox and found an envelope from Loews First with my new Platinum card. I thought I'd be Gold forever but I guess I finally qualified for Platinum with my last trip. I can't wait to book another vacation and enjoy a free upgrade to a suite.

Thank you everyone for all your contributions. Thank you to all the people that have asked the questions I would have asked and all the people who have answered them. I would never have understood the benefits of staying onsite or the importance of building loyalty with Loews First if not for this forum.

Much appreciated!


----------



## bubba's mom

Well, welcome and congrats!  

Don't just lurk....give yer input too!


----------



## macraven

your first post and honored you chose this thread to start with.

congrats on becoming platinum.


you'll enjoy it.

i have that level and enjoy the perks with it.


have a great trip!




tran1172 said:


> I've been a long time lurker of this board and have gotten so many great tips and advice over the years from reading the postings. By far, the most valuable advice is to stay onsite for express pass priveleges and to sign up for Loews First.
> 
> Well today, I opened my mailbox and found an envelope from Loews First with my new Platinum card. I thought I'd be Gold forever but I guess I finally qualified for Platinum with my last trip. I can't wait to book another vacation and enjoy a free upgrade to a suite.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your contributions. Thank you to all the people that have asked the questions I would have asked and all the people who have answered them. I would never have understood the benefits of staying onsite or the importance of building loyalty with Loews First if not for this forum.
> 
> Much appreciated!


----------



## Ileana

I booked RPR on AAA, but using the link Bubba's Mom posted, it looks like Super Saver is cheaper - Do I just call them up and tell them I want the Lowes Super Saver rate??

Thanks!!

Edit - called & asked for the rate & got it!! YAYYYYY

Thanks!!


----------



## macraven

Ileana said:


> I booked RPR on AAA, but using the link Bubba's Mom posted, it looks like Super Saver is cheaper - Do I just call them up and tell them I want the Lowes Super Saver rate??
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Edit - called & asked for the rate & got it!! YAYYYYY
> 
> Thanks!!



woo hoo............


----------



## MassMom94

This will be our third stay at HRH. We are going on a supersaver rate booked through the website. I have a Loew's card, lowest level, I believe that's blue.

The first time, I asked about the welcome gift and the desk person blew me off and told me my rate (AAA) didn't qualify. I think he was wrong, but at the time I didn't know enough to say so.  He also was very snippy about the upgrade possibility (we'd booked a garden room) - didn't tell me any pool rooms weren't available, just told me we didn't qualify. The second time, I was too intimidated to even ask.

This time I'm determined not to be rolled, but I'm also spooked about asking when I've booked at less than rack rate. I do know through this board that others have reported that (1) you can get a welcome gift with a supersaver rate, and (2) you can be upgraded, if a room is available. We are leaving Monday. Can anyone tell me exactly what I should say to the desk staff about this?  Any hints would be welcome!


----------



## damo

It is unlikely that much will be available on President's Day.  However,  you just need to be incredibly sweet and ask "if it isn't too much trouble, could you check and see..."  You should get the welcome gift.  Be persistent and say that the kids are really looking forward to it.


----------



## macraven

MassMom94 said:


> This will be our third stay at HRH. We are going on a supersaver rate booked through the website. I have a Loew's card, lowest level, I believe that's blue.
> 
> The first time, I asked about the welcome gift and the desk person blew me off and told me my rate (AAA) didn't qualify. I think he was wrong, but at the time I didn't know enough to say so.  He also was very snippy about the upgrade possibility (we'd booked a garden room) - didn't tell me any pool rooms weren't available, just told me we didn't qualify. The second time, I was too intimidated to even ask.
> 
> This time I'm determined not to be rolled, but I'm also spooked about asking when I've booked at less than rack rate. I do know through this board that others have reported that (1) you can get a welcome gift with a supersaver rate, and (2) you can be upgraded, if a room is available. We are leaving Monday. Can anyone tell me exactly what I should say to the desk staff about this?  Any hints would be welcome!




you will enjoy your stay at HRH.......
i have been there quite a few times also.

last year i booked and went with the super saver rate.
it is a qualifying rate and i received my welcome gift and amenities for the loews first membership.

and i did receive a room upgrade but i had requested that at the time i made my ressie.

if the check in clerk does not set up your welcome gift,
you can call star service on the phone in your room and it will be sent up.

or you can ask to speak to one of the front end managers that is on duty when you check in.

same goes for any issues or situations you may encounter.
always ask to speak to a manager on duty.
and don't wait until you get home to solve the issue, do it while you are still staying at the hotel.

you don't have to get demanding for anything.
if you have the loews card, you are entitled to amenities.
when ever i have had an issue, i don't get upset as i know anything can be corrected and fixed.  i talk to all the employees there as i would my friends.
and i am always nice to my friends.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

tran1172 said:


> I've been a long time lurker of this board and have gotten so many great tips and advice over the years from reading the postings. By far, the most valuable advice is to stay onsite for express pass priveleges and to sign up for Loews First.
> 
> Well today, I opened my mailbox and found an envelope from Loews First with my new Platinum card. I thought I'd be Gold forever but I guess I finally qualified for Platinum with my last trip. I can't wait to book another vacation and enjoy a free upgrade to a suite.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your contributions. Thank you to all the people that have asked the questions I would have asked and all the people who have answered them. I would never have understood the benefits of staying onsite or the importance of building loyalty with Loews First if not for this forum.
> 
> Much appreciated!




Welcome and don't be shy!  Congrats!


----------



## macraven

FEE FEE....... where have you been?
i have missed you!


----------



## Bunchkin

Another Newbie here to the Universal threads!!  


Hi Mac!!! 



We're planning a first trip to Universal after they open up Hogwarts!!  
So I'm finding all this info quite helpful!!!


----------



## Terriberry

I recently booked a trip to Universal from the Universal Website.  I also joined Loews First and received my card.  Will I still be entitled to the perks?  I read somewhere that if you booked thru a third party you didn't get the perks.


----------



## calgarygary

Terriberry: it depends upon what you mean by booking through the Universal website.  If you booked a pkg through Universal than no, you will not be entitled to LF benefits.  If you booked room only then yes it will qualify if it was a regular, seasonal or supersaver rate.


----------



## Terriberry

That doesn't seem fair, if your staying on their property. I was looking forward to my wine and nuts and a free upgrade.


----------



## bubba's mom

Terriberry said:


> That doesn't seem fair, if your staying on their property. I was looking forward to my wine and nuts and a free upgrade.



How many nites are you going?  If you're staying 3 or more, SuperSaver might be available for you...or AAA...that rate qualifies.  Just call the hotel and book using AAA rate


----------



## Terriberry

Has anyone ever received the perks even though the reservation was made thru a 3rd party?


----------



## AlexandNessa

Terriberry said:


> Has anyone ever received the perks even though the reservation was made thru a 3rd party?



They usually stick to their guns and deny perks for people who have booked through a 3rd party.


----------



## calgarygary

Terriberry said:


> Has anyone ever received the perks even though the reservation was made thru a 3rd party?



Couple years ago, I booked with AP rate, which doesn't qualify.  At the time, I was blue, and had a deluxe room so room upgrade wasn't applicable.  I had my LF card out, and front desk clerk mentioned that rate didn't qualify for benefits but was given a free upgrade to club for our 5 night stay.  Go figure, couldn't get a free bottle of wine but got an upgrade worth so much more!


----------



## FireandIce

AlexandNessa said:


> They usually stick to their guns and deny perks for people who have booked through a 3rd party.



No, but I have gotten credit for my stays when booking third party, and APH rate. You should also be able to use the training facility, just show them your Loews card, they won't stop you.


----------



## FireandIce

AlexandNessa said:


> They usually stick to their guns and deny perks for people who have booked through a 3rd party.



Sorry about the previous post, I wanted to quote another post and quoted yours instead. 


I was trying to say, that you would not get the perks but you may get credit, if you ask them to put your Loews number on your reservation.


----------



## Terriberry

bubba's mom said:


> How many nites are you going?  If you're staying 3 or more, SuperSaver might be available for you...or AAA...that rate qualifies.  Just call the hotel and book using AAA rate



I already booked the package thru Universal. I don't want to screw up my reservations at this point.


----------



## Terriberry

calgarygary said:


> Couple years ago, I booked with AP rate, which doesn't qualify.  At the time, I was blue, and had a deluxe room so room upgrade wasn't applicable.  I had my LF card out, and front desk clerk mentioned that rate didn't qualify for benefits but was given a free upgrade to club for our 5 night stay.  Go figure, couldn't get a free bottle of wine but got an upgrade worth so much more!




What month did you go in?  I hope that happens to me!


----------



## calgarygary

I doubt that the month will have anything to do with it.   When it comes to our onsite stays, we have received more than our share of mummy dust.


----------



## donaldduck352

I booked with US directly,then applied for my LF card. My trip is in 3weeks.I booked the super value  with Florida Res. rate.Will it affect my chances for a upgrade?
 Just like too know before I get a strange look from recep.(tried to upgrade before and got a lost look from them)


----------



## bubba's mom

donaldduck352 said:


> I booked with US directly,then applied for my LF card. My trip is in 3weeks.I booked the super value  with Florida Res. rate.Will it affect my chances for a upgrade?
> Just like too know before I get a strange look from recep.(tried to upgrade before and got a lost look from them)



I'm confused    Did you book the Supersaver rate or the FL resident rate??


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

I signed up for the Loews Card, it says 4-6 weeks for delivery. If I haven't recieved the card before we decide to go will that be a problem? Will I need it to check in if I decide to make ressies using our Loews #. ? 
Also has anyone ever, for the gift, asked for the beer and nuts? Just wondering what kind of beer they bring, if it's something we don't care for I might go back and change it to the milk and cookies.....


----------



## tinkerkel2u

Hi Grumpyfamilyof5!  I noticed you're the same person that asked about the military rates...just FYI, if you use military rates, they do not let you use your Loews card for the free goodies.   Just thought you might like to know.


----------



## macraven

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> I signed up for the Loews Card, it says 4-6 weeks for delivery. If I haven't recieved the card before we decide to go will that be a problem? Will I need it to check in if I decide to make ressies using our Loews #. ?
> Also has anyone ever, for the gift, asked for the beer and nuts? Just wondering what kind of beer they bring, if it's something we don't care for I might go back and change it to the milk and cookies.....






i did this the first time i went to stay on site.

i ordered my loews first card 2 weeks before my trip.
when i made my ressie for hrh, i told them i was a blue member in the process in order to get the free upgraded room.


3 days before i was to leave, i called loews and told them i needed the card 
they gave me the number for my membership card and told me that is all i am required to have at check in.  the tm at check in can verify membership by number.

call loews and ask for you membership number.
write it down in a safe place and take it with you when you go if you do not have the card in your possession by the time you leave.

you can change the welcome gift at check in time.
you can ask the front desk what type of beer.
if they can't answer you, have them call star service to find out.

i changed my welcome gift many years ago.
instead of cookies and milk, i request a special order of cookies and coke.

i don't like milk, i love coke.
i get my cookies and 2 bottles of coke when i call for it then.

if you do not get the welcome gift when you check in, call star service on your phone.  it is a direct number, just push one button that lists star service and tell them you want the welcome gift that morning, night, next day, whatever.....


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

tinkerkel2u said:


> Hi Grumpyfamilyof5!  I noticed you're the same person that asked about the military rates...just FYI, if you use military rates, they do not let you use your Loews card for the free goodies.   Just thought you might like to know.



yes, I'm looking into both, whichever has the best rate is what we'll go with. If it means no free goodies, it'll be alright, that's what Walmart is for!!


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

macraven said:


> i did this the first time i went to stay on site.
> 
> i ordered my loews first card 2 weeks before my trip.
> when i made my ressie for hrh, i told them i was a blue member in the process in order to get the free upgraded room.
> 
> 
> 3 days before i was to leave, i called loews and told them i needed the card
> they gave me the number for my membership card and told me that is all i am required to have at check in.  the tm at check in can verify membership by number.
> 
> call loews and ask for you membership number.
> write it down in a safe place and take it with you when you go if you do not have the card in your possession by the time you leave.
> 
> you can change the welcome gift at check in time.
> you can ask the front desk what type of beer.
> if they can't answer you, have them call star service to find out.
> 
> i changed my welcome gift many years ago.
> instead of cookies and milk, i request a special order of cookies and coke.
> 
> i don't like milk, i love coke.
> i get my cookies and 2 bottles of coke when i call for it then.
> 
> if you do not get the welcome gift when you check in, call star service on your phone.  it is a direct number, just push one button that lists star service and tell them you want the welcome gift that morning, night, next day, whatever.....



Thanks!!   oh and I like coke to!!


----------



## bubba's mom

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> Also has anyone ever, for the gift, asked for the beer and nuts? Just wondering what kind of beer they bring,



  Got 1 jar of peanuts, 1 jar of cashews and 3 beers.  1 Corona, 1 Bud and 1 Amstel (i think?)...they were assorted... Don't see why you couldn't request all the same brand tho....


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

bubba's mom said:


> Got 1 jar of peanuts, 1 jar of cashews and 3 beers.  1 Corona, 1 Bud and 1 Amstel (i think?)...they were assorted... Don't see why you couldn't request all the same brand tho....



I might do that, I'll ask for all budlight, if they can't, they can't, it's ok. DH and DD will love the cashews!  Thanks for letting me know, appreciate it.


----------



## bubba's mom

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> I might do that, I'll ask for all budlight, if they can't, they can't, it's ok. DH and DD will love the cashews!  Thanks for letting me know, appreciate it.



You're welcome...no problem!


----------



## vellamint

Hi, Ive been trying to read completely through all of these really helpful stickys but am becoming quite bleary eyed lol.

If I get a second Loews Card for my husband so that I can choose the local gift in one room and he can choose the beer and nuts in his room.....will there be a problem with getting connecting (not adjoining) rooms as we have four kids and would prefer them to be in one room and us in another.....I know with Disney they will guarantee connecting rooms for family but the fact that he is "technically" in one room for the Loews perks and I am in another with my own perks make a difference.

(its late so please excuse the rambling above and I hope it is understandable)


----------



## macraven

at the loews on site hotels, you will have the connecting rooms due to your family size.
let them know when you make the ressie and be sure it is noted on it in advance.


i would suggest you read the loews intro on signing up for the cards.
i have not known both husband and wife getting a separate loews card but, i'm sure it can be done.

you can check with the hotel and ask in advance if you each need the loews card with different membership numbers in order to qualify for the welcome gift for both rooms.


i would do that before i signed up again for a loews card.

and, call loews to see what they say about it if the details you need to know are not on the promo page for loews first hotels membership


----------



## vellamint

macraven said:


> at the loews on site hotels, you will have the connecting rooms due to your family size.
> let them know when you make the ressie and be sure it is noted on it in advance.
> 
> 
> i would suggest you read the loews intro on signing up for the cards.
> i have not known both husband and wife getting a separate loews card but, i'm sure it can be done.
> 
> you can check with the hotel and ask in advance if you each need the loews card with different membership numbers in order to qualify for the welcome gift for both rooms.
> 
> 
> i would do that before i signed up again for a loews card.
> 
> and, call loews to see what they say about it if the details you need to know are not on the promo page for loews first hotels membership



Thanks macraven = you always are a help!!

I think I will give them a call tomorrow just to have a note on my reservation as I made the ressies through AAA.  I will have them add my Loews # also and then ask about whether my husband should get his own card.

Have a great night.


----------



## macraven

vellamint said:


> Thanks macraven = you always are a help!!
> 
> I think I will give them a call tomorrow just to have a note on my reservation as I made the ressies through AAA.  I will have them add my Loews # also and then ask about whether my husband should get his own card.
> 
> Have a great night.



when you call, tell them you would like the welcome gift for both rooms.
that there are 4 kids and 2 adults in your party that will split the rooms up.

if they say each adult needs their own loews first card, then you have your answer on that question solved.

yes, call the hotel direct so they have it in their computer.
also make sure they have the loews number.


first time i used the loews membership i only had the number and not the card.  i waited until a week or so before i applied for it online.

the hotel only needs the number to verify your membership



very important that you get the name of the person that gives you the information.
in case you check in and they have the info wrong on your file, give them the name of the employee and the hotel will probably honor it.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> when you call, tell them you would like the welcome gift for both rooms.
> that there are 4 kids and 2 adults in your party that will split the rooms up.
> 
> if they say *each adult needs their own loews first card*, then you have your answer on that question solved.




if you have 2 rooms, you need 2 different Loews First cards.... You can't get welcome gift for 2 rooms w/ 1 card.  I had called hotel directly and asked (helping someone else awhile ago)....


----------



## macraven

thanks for sharing brab


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> thanks for sharing brab



Yep...you know me.....sharin the love....or...at least, sharin somethin


----------



## knighthammer

Staying at the RPH 6/18 - 6/23. I made reservations thru Expedia before I found this site. I got my Loews Card anyways. Looks like I don't get any special treatment but I wondered if they would be willing to do something special because we are there celebrating our daughter's 14th birthday. Any suggestions?


----------



## macraven

knighthammer said:


> Staying at the RPH 6/18 - 6/23. I made reservations thry Expedia before I found this site. I got my Loews Card anyways. Looks like I don't get any special treatment but I wondered if they would be willing to do something special because we are there celebrating our daughter's 14th birthday. Any suggestions?



you can order a birthday cake for your daughter.

i believe you have to give maybe a 2 or 3 day notice for it.

lot to guests like to do the cake for special occassions.


depending on the number in your party, can help you decide what size of cake to order.


----------



## wbh1964

I registered some time back but never recv's an actualy card...do they send them out?  We leave in about 5 weeks.  Also, if I registered with Lowes after I booked with AAA...how do I let them know we are a Lowes member?


----------



## lrauers

Yes, you should receive a card from Loews with your member number on it. It doesn't make any difference to AAA that you are a Loews First member. But, in the future , if you book through Loews, you  tell them you're a AAA member to get a discount. When you check in at the hotel be sure to tell them you're Loews First so they can start logging your stays which will accumulate and get you perks down the road.


----------



## macraven

wbh1964 said:


> I registered some time back but never recv's an actualy card...do they send them out?  We leave in about 5 weeks.  Also, if I registered with Lowes after I booked with AAA...how do I let them know we are a Lowes member?



no problem.

call loews and ask them to give you your membership number.

that is all you need when you check in to the hotel.
the number.
many do not have their cards as they applied right prior to their trip.


i did that in the beginning.

made the hotel ressie.
called loews and left within 5 days for my trip.

my card was at home waiting for me when i returned from my trip.


give your number to the check in tm and they can confirm it.


----------



## ATAfamily

We currently have "gold" status with Lowes.  In order to get to the next level of "platinum" do all of our qualifying stays have to be within the year or are we just able to accumulate our stays over misc. visits until we are able to get the the next level?

Am I making sense?


----------



## macraven

this is the reference sheet that tells you the benefits and terms:




Welcome to LoewsFirst. Your new membership and the associated benefits will go into effect 72 hours after you enroll. 

MEMBERSHIP LEVELS
 	LOEWSFIRST BLUE
Apply Now!	LOEWSFIRST GOLD	LOEWSFIRST PLATINUM
Eligibility	Your benefits begin from your first stay.	3 qualified* stays or 6 qualified* nights entitles you to Gold.	10 qualified* stays or 15 qualified* nights entitles you to very prestigious Platinum
Welcome Amenity	
Delight your senses with your choice of:
A bottle of red or white wine and nuts
Beer & Nuts
Fresh fruit and bottled water
Cookies and milk
A $10 Mini-bar Credit
A uniquely local gift
A treat for your pet
Free room upgrade	Upon arrival and if available.	Enjoy a premium room, if available, guaranteed at time of reservation. **Enjoy a suite upgrade for only $35 per night, if available upon arrival.**	Enjoy a LoewsFirst suite, if available, guaranteed at the time of reservation.**
Late Checkout	3 hours beyond the regular check-out time, if available.	3 hours beyond the regular check-out time, if available.
Guaranteed Availability	N/A	Guaranteed reservations with 48 hours notice.**	Guaranteed reservations with 24 hours notice.**
Access to the Fitness Center	Tone your body with free access to our fitness center.
Partner Rewards	With each qualified^ stay earn your choice of 500:
- Membership Rewards® Bonus Points
- American Airlines® AAdvantage® Miles
- Amtrak Guest Rewards® Points
- Midwest Miles.*	With each qualified^ stay earn your choice of 750:
- Membership Rewards® Bonus Points
- American Airlines® AAdvantage® Miles
- Amtrak Guest Rewards® Points
OR 
- 500 Midwest Miles.*	With each qualified^ stay earn your choice of 1000:
- Membership Rewards® Bonus Points
- American Airlines® AAdvantage® Miles
- Amtrak Guest Rewards® Points
OR 
- 500 Midwest Miles.*
 	Apply Now!

^ A quailified stay or qualified night is at any rate published by Loews Hotels. Group, negotiated, third party, government, Universal Passholder, Universal Florida resident rates and advanced purchase rates do not apply. Not valid with any other discount program, coupon, complimentary or promotional offer.
* Miles or points will be awarded once per stay.
** Premium room and suite upgrades are applicable to certain room and suite types only and subject to availability of those room types and suites.
** Guaranteed availability is subject to blackout dates. For complete list of blackout dates, click here

To earn Membership Rewards® Bonus Points from American Express®, the guest must be enrolled in both the Membership Rewards® program and LoewsFirst at the time of stay. Member must provide their 15-digit American Express® Card number in their LoewsFirst profile. Reservations must be made in the name of the LoewsFirst member and reservations ust be charged to the same eligible Membership Rewards enrolled American Express Card indicated in profile. Bonus points based on qualified stay. Bonus points will be credited to the Membership Rewards® account within 10-12 weeks after completion of a qualifying stay. Individual terms and conditions, as well as annual Membership Rewards® program fees, apply for certain Card products. For more information on the Membership Rewards® program, visit www.americanexpress.com/rewards or call 1-800-AXP-EARN. Bonus ID-7403.

American Airlines® and AAdvantage® are marks of American Airlines, Inc. American Airlines reserves the right to change the AAdvantage program at any time without notice. American Airlines is not responsible for products or services offered by other participating companines. For complete details about the AAdvantage program, visit www.aa.com.

Amtrak® and Amtrak Guest Rewards® are registered trademarks of the National Railroad Passenger Corporation. Amtrak may, in its discretion, cancel, modify, restrict or terminate the Amtrak Guest Rewards program, or any aspects or features of the Amtrak Guest Rewards program at any time without prior written notice.

For complete terms and conditions of the LoewsFirst program, please click here.



this is the link for the above.
http://www.loews-first.com/loewsfirst_benefits.asp

i am including that as sometimes when i copy and paste the columns blend together.

yes, the stay must be within a 12 month period per year.


----------



## ATAfamily

Macraven, thanks for the help.


----------



## macraven

you are so welcome.


i try to help when i can


----------



## wbh1964

I see on this thread where some people who booked with AAA are getting Lowes perks.  We booked thru AAA for 3 nights in June.  I called Hard Rock to add my Lowes# to our ressie and they told me that even though we booked thru AAA, that AAA booked it with Universal Vacations and we are not able to get the lowes perks...I thought Universal was Universal???  Anyone understand this better than I do.  I don't want something we are not entitled to but I don't want to depend on one ressie clerks theory either.  Thanks!


----------



## bubba's mom

wbh1964 said:


> I see on this thread where some people who booked with AAA are getting Lowes perks.  We booked thru AAA for 3 nights in June.  I called Hard Rock to add my Lowes# to our ressie and they told me that even though we booked thru AAA, that AAA booked it with Universal Vacations and we are not able to get the lowes perks...I thought Universal was Universal???  Anyone understand this better than I do.  I don't want something we are not entitled to but I don't want to depend on one ressie clerks theory either.  Thanks!



You have to book the AAA RATE.... You aren't eligible for benefits because you booked through AAA .... See the difference??  YOU have to book the AAA rate, not have AAA book it FOR you   AAA books it thru Universal Vacations...which is 3rd party.

Have AAA cancel your res and YOU call the hotel and book your stay using AAA _RATE_.

Clear as mud???


----------



## macraven

wbh1964 said:


> I see on this thread where some people who booked with AAA are getting Lowes perks.  We booked thru AAA for 3 nights in June.  I called Hard Rock to add my Lowes# to our ressie and they told me that even though we booked thru AAA, that AAA booked it with Universal Vacations and we are not able to get the lowes perks...I thought Universal was Universal???  Anyone understand this better than I do.  I don't want something we are not entitled to but I don't want to depend on one ressie clerks theory either.  Thanks!



also use the loews benefit posting link i listed above.

click on the link for the black out dates.

no welcome gift will be delivered on a black out date.

i have 5 days at hrh in october.
my first day there is an eligible date for the amenity.  my other dates are blackout dates.

this happened to me 2 years ago also.
if you do not receive your welcome gift on the eligible date, call star service for it to be delivered before the black out dates happen if your ressie encounters a partial non availability when you are there.

and do what bubba's mom said.
call and rebook.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> click on the link for the black out dates.
> 
> no welcome gift will be delivered on a black out date.
> 
> i have 5 days at hrh in october.
> my first day there is an eligible date for the amenity.  my other dates are blackout dates.
> 
> this happened to me 2 years ago also.
> .




decisions, decisions  huh mac??  amenity *OR *HHN???


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> decisions, decisions  huh mac??  amenity *OR *HHN???



the thursday oct 9th is not a black out date.
i will ask for my welcome gift on that evening.

black outs for the loews will be friday the 10th and saturday the 11th.

i could do the welcome gift on the 12th or 13th but rather have it when i first check in.


at hrh, the weekends are usually booked solid due to HHN.
looking at the loews black out calendar, looks like all weekends are out


----------



## bubba's mom

i thought you were always _supposed _to get welcome gift on check IN day


----------



## macraven

NO perks if it is a blackout date.

3 years ago that happened to me and the weekend was blacked out for loews first perks.
so, i had my welcome gift sent on a sunday.


usually it is only october when the blackouts hit the loews hotels for weekends.  (friday and saturday)

probably due to HHN weekends and hotels are at full occupancy.


----------



## macraven

** Guaranteed availability is subject to blackout dates. For complete list of blackout dates, click here:

listing all the loews so you can see how it is set up



2008 BLACKOUT DATES
Loews Annapolis Hotel	
5/22
7/18, 7/19
8/30
9/20
10/10, 10/11, 10/17, 10/18, 10/25

Loews Coronado Bay Resort	1/31
2/1
3/4, 3/21, 3/22
4/15-4/17
6/12-6/14
Loews Denver Hotel	
6/6, 6/7
7/4-7/7
8/23-8/28
9/2-9/6

Don CeSar Beach Resort,
A Loews Hotel	
3/22
4/4, 4/5 
5/24, 5/25
7/4, 7/5
8/30, 8/31
12/31

Loews Lake Las Vegas Resort	
1/17, 1/18
2/26, 2/27
4/17, 4/19, 4/28, 4/29
5/1, 5/3

Loews Le Concorde Hotel	
2/16
5/17
6/14, 6/21
10/13-10/18

Loews Miami Beach Hotel	
2/14-2/17, 2/21-2/24
12/4-12/6
12/30, 12/31

Loews New Orleans Hotel	
1/1, 1/5-1/7
2/2-2/3
2/14-2/17
3/15, 3/16
4/25, 4/26
5/2-5/4, 5/18, 5/19
7/4, 7/5
11/8-11/10
12/31

Loews Philadelphia Hotel	 1/12
3/15
4/5
5/14, 5/15
6/25
8/18
10/13
11/6, 11/12
Loews Regency Hotel	5/12-5/15
9/14-9/18
12/1-12/17
Loews Santa Monica Beach Hotel	 7/31-8/3
10/29-11/14
12/29-12/31
The Madison,
A Loews Hotel	 10/10-10/15, 10/25-10/28
11/15-11/18
Loews Vanderbilt Hotel	
4/25, 4/29
5/7, 5/8
8/22
10/3, 10/4, 10/24, 10/25
11/5

Loews Ventana Canyon Resort	2/6-2/9
4/14
6/1-6/3
7/22
11/13
Loews Hotel Vogue	
6/5-6/8
9/12-9/15
10/3-10/4

*Hard Rock Hotel® at Universal Orlando	
2/16
3/17-3/22
10/10, 10/11, 10/17, 10/18, 10/24, 10/25, 10/31
11/1, 11/26-11/29
12/26-12/31

Loews Portofino Bay Hotel at Universal Orlando	
2/16*
*3/17-3/22
10/10, 10/11, 10/17, 10/18, 10/24, 10/25, 10/31
11/1, 11/26-11/29
12/26-12/31
*
*Loews Royal Pacific Resort at Universal Orlando	
2/16
3/17-3/22
10/10, 10/11, 10/17, 10/18, 10/24, 10/25, 10/31
11/1, 11/26-11/29*
*12/26-12/31
*
2009 BLACKOUT DATES
Loews New Orleans Hotel	
1/1, 1/2

Loews Santa Monica Beach Hotel	
1/1







on the columbus day weekend, the blackouts start at the orlando hotels.
for the beginning of HHN, the first 2 weeks are not black out dates.
they are less crowded.


----------



## bubba's mom

Oh...see...we NEVER go during blackout dates... We are used to getting it the day of arrival.... 

Sorry....I didn't make myself clear...my bad!


----------



## Tbug1966

I've scanned many, but not all of the posts about Loews Card benefits.  Sorry if anyone has already posted these questions.

We're staying at the RPH next month using the APH rate.  We also have the Loews Card which we've never used.  We've never been to Universal before.  I know we aren't entitled to some of the perks because of the APH rate.  While there, can we still use the Loews card to get into the exercise room?  Does the Loews member check in line still exist which was mention in one of the very first posts years ago?  If so, can we still get into that line as a member even though we booked using the APH rate?

Thanks,
Teresa


----------



## bubba's mom

Tbug1966 said:


> We're staying at the RPH next month using the APH rate.  We also have the Loews Card which we've never used.  We've never been to Universal before.  I know we aren't entitled to some of the perks because of the APH rate.  While there, *can we still use the Loews card to get into the exercise room?*  Does the Loews member *check in line still exist *which was mention in one of the very first posts years ago?  If so, *can we still get into that line as a member even though we booked using the APH rate*?
> 
> Thanks,
> Teresa




Yes, yes and yes.

It is a HOTEL benefit card/club...you use it at the hotel.  It just happens to be a 'rate' that doesn't qualify, which doesn't make sense to me    It's THEIR hotel and club system.....  I'm guessing the rate may not qualify because it's a cheaper rate    I don't know...but, yes, you can utilize the fitness center and the Member check-in.... We did


----------



## macraven

Tbug1966 said:


> I've scanned many, but not all of the posts about Loews Card benefits.  Sorry if anyone has already posted these questions.
> 
> We're staying at the RPH next month using the APH rate.  We also have the Loews Card which we've never used.  We've never been to Universal before.  I know we aren't entitled to some of the perks because of the APH rate.  While there, can we still use the Loews card to get into the exercise room?  Does the Loews member check in line still exist which was mention in one of the very first posts years ago?  If so, can we still get into that line as a member even though we booked using the APH rate?
> 
> Thanks,
> Teresa




here is the link to see the loews benefits.

http://www.loews-first.com/loewsfirst_benefits.asp

you won't get the accumulation of days onto your blue card, the free upgrade or the welcome gift.  you can use the fitness center though

brab answered your questions as if she had memorized the loews link.

she's a smart one that brab.........


----------



## Tbug1966

Thank both of you for your replies.  I have one more question.  Can I still get the late check out too?

Thanks,

Teresa


----------



## bubba's mom

Tbug1966 said:


> Thank both of you for your replies.  I have one more question.  Can I still get the late check out too?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Teresa



 ...you should be able to.... just ask when you check-in


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> ...you should be able to.... just ask when you check-in





for blue and gold loews members it depends on the occupancy level of the hotel at the time you are staying there.

if the hotel is to be full on your check out date, you might be turned down.

if you are platinum, it is guarenteed a late check out.

you should ask at check in.
if they say no, call in the morning of your check out date and ask again then.
situation may have changed at that point


----------



## minniejack

When using the exercise facilities are they free with Loew's first or only with club?  Does the Loews card get you in to the exercise room, but you still have to pay?


----------



## bubba's mom

your Loews card gets you free access to the fitness center .... "club level" has nothing to do with it


----------



## macraven

just like bubba's mom stated, you get in free.


all levels of the loews first card allows you the basic amenities.


i'm at platinum and receive a higher amount of american airline miles credit than what i did when i was at blue level


----------



## M2DD's

Were staying at RPR on one of the blackout dates (november 28th).We also have the Lowes first card. What don't we get since were there over a blackout date?We are paying a high rack rate of 345$ for 1 nite. Do we still get out gift we picked out(water and fruit) and a room upgrade?


----------



## macraven

i suggest you sign up and join AAA.  the discount for the room will be tremendous compared to the rack rate you are paying for rph.

in chicagoland where i am, i pay $40 a year for membership.
it is worth it.

you can use the AAA for discounts in the park for food and merch.
you get 10% off.
same for city walk.

get the AAA then call and have your rate modified to reflect the discount rate.
call star service from your room or ask when you check in about the welcome gift amenity from loews first.
they might be able to work with you on it.

did you see your date for your orlando hotel on the above black out list?

that happened to me before so i received my welcome gift the day after which was a non black out date.

maybe you could set it up where you could receive it even if it is on the check out date.


----------



## macraven

i reread your question.

free room upgrade.

what level are you on the loews plan?
blue, gold or platinum..

if you are platinum, you needed to get the upgrade at the time of booking.
if you are blue or gold, you can get upgraded at the time of check in only if a room is available at that time.


if this is your first trip to rph, they might work with you and spread mummy dust your way....

smile a lot when you talk to the tm at the check in counter.


----------



## bell.of.the.ball

bubba's mom said:


> You have to book the AAA RATE.... You aren't eligible for benefits because you booked through AAA .... See the difference??  YOU have to book the AAA rate, not have AAA book it FOR you   AAA books it thru Universal Vacations...which is 3rd party.
> 
> Have AAA cancel your res and YOU call the hotel and book your stay using AAA _RATE_.
> 
> Clear as mud???



I cant see through mud so I m still stuck.  So if I get this right.  I booked RPC on the phone with Universal and got a AAA rate. I gave them my LF number.  I AM able for benifits?


----------



## bubba's mom

bell.of.the.ball said:


> I cant see through mud so I m still stuck.  So if I get this right.  I booked RPC on the phone with Universal and got a AAA rate. I gave them my LF number.  I AM able for benifits?





If YOU call RPR and book it and use AAA rate, you ARE eligible for LF bens.

If your AAA Travel Agent calls and books the room for you (still using AAA rate) you are NOT eligible for LF bens.

I know it's confusing and doesn't make sense, but that's how it works.

Mud clearer now?


----------



## bell.of.the.ball

I dont know if I called the hotel directly, I called a number I dound on the universal webite.  The confirmation letter head is from RPR that I recieved by email.  It has my LF number on it.


----------



## bubba's mom

Then I'm guessing you are okay....you can call the hotel and make sure the rate you booked is "qualifying" if you want to be sure tho.


----------



## calgarygary

Loews First has become Your First and the benefits (which have changed) can be found here.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

So does this mean no gift when you check in anymore or just when your a gold member? Sorry it's all a little confusing to me. I signed up awhile back, but haven't used it yet. 
How much has changed from before?


----------



## macraven

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> So does this mean no gift when you check in anymore or just when your a gold member? Sorry it's all a little confusing to me. I signed up awhile back, but haven't used it yet.
> How much has changed from before?



you would have to have 2 qualifying stays to earn the rewards at the blue card status.

click on the "here" link that calgary gary provided above in his post.

if you have not used your loews card before, you are at blue status with limited reward points of 250 for your stay.
you need to have 2 stays in the 12 month period to qualify for the rewards at blue card level.

the chart is easy to read.  check it out.

no welcome gift at your level since this will be the first time you will be using it.


----------



## shendley

What a bummer. I'm in the same boat of having applied for my card a few months ago after I made my reservation at the Portofino. I was really keeping my fingers crossed for a room upgrade - didn't care that much about the welcome gift. 

But, I'm curious: at check in, do the registration people actually plug your account number into a computer to check what you're eligible for or do they simply look at the card and see what level it says? Mine still says "blue" so without any further confirmation of my demotion to "member status," it would appear to indicate that I'm eligible for an upgrade, if available.



macraven said:


> you would have to have 2 qualifying stays to earn the rewards at the blue card status.
> 
> click on the "here" link that calgary gary provided above in his post.
> 
> if you have not used your loews card before, you are at blue status with limited reward points of 250 for your stay.
> you need to have 2 stays in the 12 month period to qualify for the rewards at blue card level.
> 
> the chart is easy to read.  check it out.
> 
> no welcome gift at your level since this will be the first time you will be using it.


----------



## macraven

shendley said:


> What a bummer. I'm in the same boat of having applied for my card a few months ago after I made my reservation at the Portofino. I was really keeping my fingers crossed for a room upgrade - didn't care that much about the welcome gift.
> 
> But, I'm curious: at check in, do the registration people actually plug your account number into a computer to check what you're eligible for or do they simply look at the card and see what level it says? Mine still says "blue" so without any further confirmation of my demotion to "member status," it would appear to indicate that I'm eligible for an upgrade, if available.



when you called loews to make the ressie, your loews number will be on that form that the hotel has.

when they pull up your reservation, it will show your loews number.
sometimes all they ask is do you have your loews card with you?
they won't need to see your card if it is in the files.

if you say you are a member and don't have the card, and it is not on the ressie form, then they can not confirm you did join loews you first program.

in the rules and regulations on the loews site, it states they have the right to change or terminate the program.

maybe they will have a grace period for the first 2 weeks to grandfather those guests in that have the blue card and have never used it.
i don't know.

as it states, you are a blue member until you have 2 separate stays in a one year period before you go to blue.



when are you going?
for present members, there is a 6 month grace period in order to get our stay in.  if you do stay once in that 6 month period, you are stable at your level for the next 12 months after that.


----------



## shendley

Thanks for the additional info about how this works at check in. I don't know if my ressie will have my LowesFirst number as I made my ressie before joining (but I believe I called back after joining to tell them I had joined). I have a feeling that it will be a matter of luck whether we get counted as eligible for a comp upgrade if available. We check in this Saturday, so it won't be long before I find out.

I actually called Lowes this morning about this when I first came across this thread (and then the others about this topic) and was told I was no longer eligible for the free upgrade. So I wasn't offered any sort of grace period even though I've been a member for the last 3 or 4 months (though without having actually stayed at any Lowes properties yet). But I can't help but think there could be some confusion with regard to my card which clearly says "Blue" and not "Member" which is the new category I now belong to (on the website there's no category called "Blue Member," it's only "Member") with what amounts to no benefits at all. Anyway, I figure I'll ask if there's a free upgrade available for me since I'm a LowesFirst member. The worst that could happen is that I'm either told it's no longer available to me or there are none available anyway. It can't hurt to ask, eh?



macraven said:


> when you called loews to make the ressie, your loews number will be on that form that the hotel has.
> 
> when they pull up your reservation, it will show your loews number.
> sometimes all they ask is do you have your loews card with you?
> they won't need to see your card if it is in the files.
> 
> if you say you are a member and don't have the card, and it is not on the ressie form, then they can not confirm you did join loews you first program.
> 
> in the rules and regulations on the loews site, it states they have the right to change or terminate the program.
> 
> maybe they will have a grace period for the first 2 weeks to grandfather those guests in that have the blue card and have never used it.
> i don't know.
> 
> as it states, you are a blue member until you have 2 separate stays in a one year period before you go to blue.
> 
> 
> 
> when are you going?
> for present members, there is a 6 month grace period in order to get our stay in.  if you do stay once in that 6 month period, you are stable at your level for the next 12 months after that.


----------



## calgarygary

Doesn't hurt to ask and when you check in, have your id, your credit card and LF(YF) card together and hand all 3 to the clerk - maybe good things will happen.


----------



## macraven

i have received about 3 emails from loews so far.

the first one stated that since i received the email, it meant all my back info was in the system and i was still platinum.



ok, i pull up my ressie on the loews site thru the email i received today from them .  (today's email states congrats...blah ....blah....in order to keep your status these are the rules...blah.,etc.)



it shows i don't have a ressie with them...........
i made the ressie late october last year and it went thru loews first.


called in the spring to make sure all was in order.


now, no ressie in the system.


good thing i printed out those emails prior and the confirmation ressie for this coming october.........

i have no worries, it will be honored.

this happened to me at rph 2 years ago when i booked january 1st for an october stay in the same year.


----------



## macraven

calgarygary said:


> Doesn't hurt to ask and when you check in, have your id, your credit card and LF(YF) card together and hand all 3 to the clerk - maybe good things will happen.



shendley, do as calgary gary said above and stay very sweet and nice.

now, you probably are like that all the time, but stay really sweet and nice.
the front desk TM's can work wonders and spread mummy dust.....


let us know how it turns out when you come back please.
many of us homies base some of our answers to newbies based on how it went for them....


----------



## shendley

Thanks guys. I know 'nice and sweet' is the only way to encourage people to do good things for you. I don't get back 'till the 29th (and unless we get the free internet access don't plan on paying for it), but I'll definitely come back and post how it went then. I'm crossing my fingers!



macraven said:


> shendley, do as calgary gary said above and stay very sweet and nice.
> 
> now, you probably are like that all the time, but stay really sweet and nice.
> the front desk TM's can work wonders and spread mummy dust.....
> 
> 
> let us know how it turns out when you come back please.
> many of us homies base some of our answers to newbies based on how it went for them....


----------



## scrabblegirl

I just wanted to post my experience with the YouFirst program in case others have a similar situation.

I joined LoewsFirst last June and was a blue member. I had never stayed at a Loews hotel at that point. They changed it to YouFirst on July 15th, I believe. 

When I checked in on July 24th, the lady confirmed that I was still a blue member and that I qualified for a room upgrade though no upgraded rooms were available. She told me I could call the front desk the next day and move if one became available, but we didn't want to leave the park to do that.

I also had free use of the gym and free wifi. I had to agree to the daily charge and enter my last name to login every day, but the charge did not appear on my bill.

My stay was booked with a group rate for the conference I was attending in the Pacifica ballroom and was still considered eligible for the YF benefits. I'm glad they kept their word about the benefits. 

I can see why you're all so excited about the resorts and I hope that my family can go back next year to hit the parks without that stupid conference in the way!


----------



## macraven

i bet your conference was about scrabble board games.....

ok, what do i win since i guessed correctly....


----------



## peel

I stayed at RPR one time last year, and it was the first time using LF.  Shortly before the switchover to YouFirst, I inexplicably received a Gold LF card.  I just checked my status on the Loews website and I kept my Gold status in the transition.  Not sure how that happened but I won't be calling to question it!


----------



## bubba's mom

peel said:


> I stayed at RPR one time last year, and it was the first time using LF.  Shortly before the switchover to YouFirst, I inexplicably received a Gold LF card.  I just checked my status on the Loews website and I kept my Gold status in the transition.  Not sure how that happened but I won't be calling to question it!



Congrats...but you might have to check in to a Loews hotel (1 night minimum) sometime before Dec. 31, 2008 to maintain that Gold status for '09.  If not, you might be dropped to Blue status.


----------



## peel

We won't be back until next May, so we'll see, I guess!


----------



## perdidobay

March will be interesting for me, under LowesFirst I was a gold member.
I'm assuming as of Jan 1 I will be  just a member, they won't count the stay because I booked APH rate. That's ok, I'd rather have the $31 a day difference than any perks or member night stays.

It would be nice to get back up to Gold someday, though I don't see that happening.


----------



## mvansear

Hello All and thanks so much to all of you who give such helpful info on these boards!!!  I have stayed at HRH twice during my visits to Universal.  I have lurked these boards for several years.  I am a huge planner and am now planning a stay for Jan 2010, I have a couple of questions.  I called HRH directly to ask about what a premium room is considered as this next stay will be my first as a gold member.  HRH told me that they were ending their association with the Lowes program as of Jan 2009, that HRH would have their own new member program.  They did offer me to book my room now for Jan 2010 and still get the Lowes benifits, I declined.  She said that RPH and PB would still participate in the Lowes programs.  I soooo hope this was misinformation has anyone heard anything about this?


----------



## Catrinabeach

Sorry but it's true. HRH is no longer participating in YF.  We stayed in August and were told them they are no longer participating and we did not receive the YF benefits.


----------



## mvansear

Awww sooo sad to hear that.  I have only stayed at HR and can't imagine another hotel as we love the walk to the parks.  Do you know anything about the HR member program?  Where do you sign up?  Do they pull in your old stays or are we back on the ground level?
Thanks
Marci


----------



## Catrinabeach

I haven't heard anything about the new program yet.  They didn't have any info when we were there in August.


----------



## MrsJobba1

Hi
Just a quick question- I hope this is the correct forum

 -Next August I am staying for 6 nights @ the Regency Lowes hotel in Newyork - I booked this via the Disney vacation club and am using my points to stay. 

Would it be benefical for me to obtain a card before I stay?

 I live in the UK would this be a problem?

Thankyou


----------



## bubba's mom

You can try...it doesn't cost anything to join (you won't get a card...they've done away with them)...

However, since you booked thru a 3rd party, your stay will probably not qualify.  But, again, doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Laurabearz

MrsJobba1 said:


> Hi
> Just a quick question- I hope this is the correct forum
> 
> -Next August I am staying for 6 nights @ the Regency Lowes hotel in Newyork - I booked this via the Disney vacation club and am using my points to stay.
> 
> Would it be benefical for me to obtain a card before I stay?
> 
> I live in the UK would this be a problem?
> 
> Thankyou



That looks like a swanky hotel!! I might look at staying there on points too.

But I think bubba is right, stays on DVC points wont qualify for a Loews You First stay.


----------



## MassMom94

bubba's mom said:


> Congrats...but you might have to check in to a Loews hotel (1 night minimum) sometime before Dec. 31, 2008 to maintain that Gold status for '09.  If not, you might be dropped to Blue status.



Earlier this week I got an e-mail from Loew's saying that my current status (gold) was going to be maintained through 2009., even though previously they had sent me something that said it was in jeopardy. Anyone else?

ETA: Nevermind. I just saw the other thread. Sorry!


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

I am Platinum and got it extended by the one more night in 2008.  I have never booked using a Supersaver Rate (only used AAA).  Does Supersaver Rates get you the You First Benefits also?


----------



## macraven

FeeFeeWhite said:


> I am Platinum and got it extended by the one more night in 2008.  I have never booked using a Supersaver Rate (only used AAA).  Does Supersaver Rates get you the You First Benefits also?



yes, SS is a qualifying rate for loews


----------



## MRS AR

MassMom94 said:


> Earlier this week I got an e-mail from Loew's saying that my current status (gold) was going to be maintained through 2009., even though previously they had sent me something that said it was in jeopardy. Anyone else?
> 
> ETA: Nevermind. I just saw the other thread. Sorry!



I also received the same e-mail stating the gold stats will continue through 2009. I. Was going to call and ask them to match my gold status with Hilton Honors so I was't worried


----------



## DoleWhipMom

I did not have a stay in 2008 but when I logged into my account on the Lowes site, it still states I'm a Platinum member.  I'm hoping that this really is true.  My DH has a conference in May at the RP that I might go to.  I know they dont have too since we are getting a conference rate,  but I hope we'll get upgraded and get our  member benefits.  Anyone have a guess on the likelihood of this?  Also, at the RP, the room upgrade is to a King suite right?

Thanks!


----------



## rpbert1

Thats correct upgrade to a King suite.
Cannot say what the chances are of getting it.
Everyone as far as i know kept their account membership through to 2009, although you will need the appropiate stays this year to remain at it.


----------



## macraven

loews sent out an email to all members and gave them a "gift" to allow all to stay one more year on their present status level.

yes at rph the upgrade on plat is king suite.


----------



## DoleWhipMom

Thanks for clearing that up.  I'll keep my fingers crossed on the King suite upgrade.  Since the status is carried to this year, I'll have to re-evaluate our vacation plans... A suite upgrade is sweet and I don't think I can make Plat again anytime soon.


----------



## n2mm

It appears that you no longer get any benefits when staying at HRH.  Is this true? or am I reading the website incorrectly.  I wondered why I couldn't put in my Loews number when making a reservation, though the box is available on the PBR and RPR.  So am I outta luck for benefits if we stay at HRH?


----------



## Rileygirl

And to piggyback N2mm's question,

 if you stay at HRH, will that count towards moving your status from blue towards gold even if you dont get any Lowes first benifits?


----------



## damo

Rileygirl said:


> And to piggyback N2mm's question,
> 
> if you stay at HRH, will that count towards moving your status from blue towards gold even if you dont get any Lowes first benifits?



No.  Hard Rock Hotel does not participate.  You don't get any of the Loews benefits or status points.  But you do still get all the other great perks like unlimited express line access.  For people who are only going to stay at the Loews hotels once a year, it probably doesn't matter.


----------



## macraven

HRH pulled out of the Loews membership program last summer.

it states that on the hotel website that HRH does not participate in the program.


----------



## Laurabearz

HRH pulling out of the Loews Program is part of the reason we are so happy we made the jump over to Royal Pacific!! What a lovely resort with a fab pool.

Of course since Loews dropped the House Of Blues Hotel here in Chicago, we cant keep even the gold status anymore and prefer the cheaper AP or Super Saver rates over the small perks.


----------



## macraven

laura, i received a special from loews for the chgo one.

i'll have to see if i still have it 
hopefully it didn't go into file 13 already.


----------



## Laurabearz

macraven said:


> laura, i received a special from loews for the chgo one.
> 
> i'll have to see if i still have it
> hopefully it didn't go into file 13 already.



Mac, there is no Loews Chicago hotel anymore. None.


----------



## macraven

damn, then what was the special i received????


----------



## Rileygirl

Thanks for the info!

The kids are so excited about staying at the hardrock, I cant change hotels on them. I showed them pictures!

Next time we will do the Royal or Portofino Bay I guess -- I just hoped to be a gold member when we stayed there - darn!


----------



## DoleWhipMom

Very happy to report that the current specials being offered were finally available for RPH today for the time frame we are going (this past week they were not) so instead of the conference rate of $204, we booked for $159.68 a night and got the King Suite upgrade with my Plat level .  We have to stay another night (big hardship I know ) to meet the 5 night minimum.  Actually, the airfare will also be cheaper for us to leave the night before... yippeeee!


----------



## cookiemonstermommy

The site is under maintenance....does anyone have the 800# that I can call to obtain a card?

Thanks!


----------



## mayerobeyer

So I'm trying to figure out what's going on with the Loews First program.  I know it's switched now to "You-First" and that's all well and good.  However, they need to do a better job in the programming department.  I tried logging into the system to see what was going on with my profile.  No luck...apparently i'm using the wrong password.

So I then try to recover my password.  The email never even sends from the website.  I've tried it multiple times and it doesn't work.  I'll be pretty angry if they've deleted my account since I've been a Loews-First member for about 2 1/2 years now.

I sent a service request...might necessitate a phone call though.

Anybody else have problems like this?  I haven't logged into their site since they made the change from Loews-First to You-First.


----------



## pixeegrl

For me it always seems to be hit or miss when loggin in...go figure...


----------



## emile

mayerobeyer said:


> So I'm trying to figure out what's going on with the Loews First program.  I know it's switched now to "You-First" and that's all well and good.  However, they need to do a better job in the programming department.  I tried logging into the system to see what was going on with my profile.  No luck...apparently i'm using the wrong password.
> 
> So I then try to recover my password.  The email never even sends from the website.  I've tried it multiple times and it doesn't work.  I'll be pretty angry if they've deleted my account since I've been a Loews-First member for about 2 1/2 years now.
> 
> I sent a service request...might necessitate a phone call though.
> 
> Anybody else have problems like this?  I haven't logged into their site since they made the change from Loews-First to You-First.




Exact same thing happened to me. I tried calling but still can't get in. Let me know if you figure it out.


----------



## rpbert1

Same thing has been happening to me ,for quite some time. I emailed them from the Loews page, a few times. they kept sending me an email saying it was reset to my Youfirst number, but still no joy logging on.
I replied to the last email, they said a manager would be in touch, about 2 days later i got email saying it was working . so i went and was able to log on without any probs. apparently they updated the site ,and have been having problems.




mayerobeyer said:


> So I'm trying to figure out what's going on with the Loews First program.  I know it's switched now to "You-First" and that's all well and good.  However, they need to do a better job in the programming department.  I tried logging into the system to see what was going on with my profile.  No luck...apparently i'm using the wrong password.
> 
> So I then try to recover my password.  The email never even sends from the website.  I've tried it multiple times and it doesn't work.  I'll be pretty angry if they've deleted my account since I've been a Loews-First member for about 2 1/2 years now.
> 
> I sent a service request...might necessitate a phone call though.
> 
> Anybody else have problems like this?  I haven't logged into their site since they made the change from Loews-First to You-First.


----------



## mayerobeyer

Just got a response back from them after using their request assistance thing on their website:



> Dear xxxxx,
> 
> 
> You recently requested assistance with your online account.  I have verified that the email address on your account is xxxxxxxx.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are having trouble logging in, please visit www.loewshotels.com/youfirst and click the Forgot Password link in the YouFirst Sign In section to have a temporary password emailed to you at that address.  Please note that this password is case-sensitive and must be entered exactly as it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and we look forward to seeing you at a Loews Hotel soon!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Your Friends at Loews Hotels





Which is sort of redundant...since they want me to use the feature that is actually why I had them research the incident in the first place.  Hmmm...


----------



## macraven

they do that so it can be reset by you once you are on the site.

i had to do that twice last year as i could not get through the regular way.


go to the youfirst site and you will get it with their sent pw.
change the pw to your liking once you enter the site.


good luck.
i know it is annoying to have to keep repeating those steps.


----------



## mayerobeyer

macraven said:


> they do that so it can be reset by you once you are on the site.
> 
> i had to do that twice last year as i could not get through the regular way.
> 
> 
> go to the youfirst site and you will get it with their sent pw.
> change the pw to your liking once you enter the site.
> 
> 
> good luck.
> i know it is annoying to have to keep repeating those steps.



Hey Mac!

Yeah, I know how it's supposed to work.  I'm a web software developer...I've built the same type of systems MANY times.  I'm telling you that the email with the temporary password is never even sent from their site.


----------



## patster734

mayerobeyer said:


> Hey Mac!
> 
> Yeah, I know how it's supposed to work.  I'm a web software developer...I've built the same type of systems MANY times.  I'm telling you that the email with the temporary password is never even sent from their site.



I'm having the same problem!  I was attempting to log in to verify my member number.  After several failed attempts, I requested a password reset.  Still waiting on my password email that was requested this morning.


----------



## macraven

mayerobeyer said:


> Hey Mac!
> 
> Yeah, I know how it's supposed to work.  I'm a web software developer...I've built the same type of systems MANY times.  I'm telling you that the email with the temporary password is never even sent from their site.



the loews youfirst site is not easily accessible at times.
sometimes i get the "under maintenance" message.
sometimes i get to it immediately.

i'm sure you have a lot more knowledge than i do on computers and websites.  i think i was just lucky my pw went through for me.
i'm usually the one screaming for help when dealing with websites.





patster734 said:


> I'm having the same problem!  I was attempting to log in to verify my member number.  After several failed attempts, I requested a password reset.  Still waiting on my password email that was requested this morning.



if you can't get the email from them, call them and have them reissue a pw while on the phone with them.
also, have them stay on the line with you until you do gain access to their website.


i hate to say this but my pw worked.
i just tried it to get to the site.

but one thing i did find was i do not have any reservations listed in my account.
i called them to inquire about that.

they stated that any reservation made by phone will not be reflected on the youfirst site.

only reservations made online will show up in the file of your youfirst account.

get this, the only way you can get your upgrade is by calling, not booking online.

man, those rules are really stupid.............



i did ask why some people are not able to enter the site with their password. 

i also asked for those whose pw was not accepted on the website and a new one was requested, did not receive the email with that information.

i was told by 2 different loews employees there is nothing wrong with the site.  

i find that hard to believe since both of you have not been able to gain access to it.

i suggest you call loews and have them log you in to the youfirst site.

1-866-563-9792


----------



## Laurabearz

I am still having issues logging in, and I have requested my password to be sent many times (today too) and have not gotten it.

I will be calling tomorrow, thanks for the number Mac


----------



## patster734

Thanks for the number, Mac!  I too will be calling tomorrow about resetting my password.


----------



## macraven

when you call, they will first transfer you to the orlando ressie site.

from there once you tell them your pw is not letting you in and the request for a reset email pw has not come, you might be transferred to one more person.

the person that checked my ressie on the loews youfirst site was the one that gave me the info on which number to use 

she also said this number is good to call on for the ressie info:


888 464 3551

this one is direct to the orlando reservations for  loews youfirst


----------



## rpbert1

t reset password would never send me a new one, just like others here, but eventually got it sorted


----------



## mayerobeyer

I'm going a different route, guys.  I want to get the actual site fixed so nobody has this problem anymore.  It's probably the developer in me...

Anyway, I've had them direct me to the CRM manager at Loews so I can let them know what's going on and their Development department can fix the site.  I'll let you guys know what comes of it.


----------



## macraven

mayerobeyer said:


> I'm going a different route, guys.  I want to get the actual site fixed so nobody has this problem anymore.  It's probably the developer in me...
> 
> Anyway, I've had them direct me to the CRM manager at Loews so I can let them know what's going on and their Development department can fix the site.  I'll let you guys know what comes of it.





you're a good homie to do that.
tanks !!


then you should send them a bill for your services.......


----------



## mayerobeyer

macraven said:


> you're a good homie to do that.
> tanks !!
> 
> 
> then you should send them a bill for your services.......



Nah,  I'm not going to fix it.

I just want to make them aware of what's going on with the system.  Honestly, I'm going to need to make reservations soon so I just want to know my status.


----------



## mayerobeyer

Wow.

I finally got my password reset, logged into their system, and was rewarded with a nice shock.  My member level is "N/A".  Just fantastic.  I'm sitting here staring at my platinum loews first card just absolutely dumbfounded.  I just sent them another email to figure out what in the blue hell has happened to my status.  What a royal pain the the rear.

Might as well change the name to "Forget YOU FIRST."


----------



## macraven

that happened to me also last year when they changed the program in july.

i had the N/A status.

i sent a letter and they informed me their records showed platinum status.
the confirmed it with an email for my benefit.

many weeks later, the platinum status did show on the youfirst site.


i'm not thrilled with the way that site works.


send them an email.
tell them to fix it and send you a confirming email for the mean time.


----------



## bubba's mom

Email nuthin'... I'd be on the PHONE!


----------



## mayerobeyer

If I don't get some movement on this and get it rectified before Wednesday I'll call.  I'm booked for my trip on Friday to RPR and would like to have my status changed back to where it should be before i go.


----------



## macraven

if you received the letter last late june/early july about the gift from Loews, then you are in the system under the status level in that email from them.

in that email, it stated what your status would be with the new youfirst program from the old Loews first program.


----------



## mayerobeyer

macraven said:


> if you received the letter last late june/early july about the gift from Loews, then you are in the system under the status level in that email from them.
> 
> in that email, it stated what your status would be with the new youfirst program from the old Loews first program.




Yeah,  I'm not sure what I've done with that letter.  It was a while ago so I just figured everything would be good.  We'll see what happens when they email me back.

So, what has changed with the programs?  I looked at the benefits and fundamentally it looks the same.


----------



## macraven

to keep your present status, the number of stays has changed.

it is no longer how many nights you stay at the Loews hotels but the number of different stays/reservations you have in the calendar year.


before the new program, a person could stay a specific nights in a year to keep platinum status.  Now with You First, you have to have a specific number of stays a year.

Each year you don't meet the mininum, you are reduced the next year to the next lower status.

For me, I am only going to make 2 trips and stay at the Loews hotels this year.
Since I will fall short of the # of separate stays required, I will be dropped down to gold status for the year 2010.


----------



## mayerobeyer

macraven said:


> to keep your present status, the number of stays has changed.
> 
> it is no longer how many nights you stay at the Loews hotels but the number of different stays/reservations you have in the calendar year.
> 
> 
> before the new program, a person could stay a specific nights in a year to keep platinum status.  Now with You First, you have to have a specific number of stays a year.
> 
> Each year you don't meet the mininum, you are reduced the next year to the next lower status.
> 
> For me, I am only going to make 2 trips and stay at the Loews hotels this year.
> Since I will fall short of the # of separate stays required, I will be dropped down to gold status for the year 2010.




That's silly.  How do they handle if you book multiple rooms under one reservation?  Not really fair if you ask me.  You should get credit for each room as a separate stay.


----------



## bubba's mom

The new You First sux.  

They screwed the leisure traveler and geared toward the business traveler.

Yeah well...after I get to Blue level, I'm staying at the cheapest onsite hotel I can find.  We only stay onsite for the FOTL anyway....we are out havin' fun, not in the room (except to sleep & shower).


----------



## macraven

mayerobeyer said:


> That's silly.  How do they handle if you book multiple rooms under one reservation?  Not really fair if you ask me.  You should get credit for each room as a separate stay.





Loews has already stated that the youfirst member can only use their card for one room at a time.
if you book several rooms for a group, you will only get credit for the one room you are in.

and the thing about booking only one room for one night then check out and check in to the other loews hotel the next night, won't work.
it won't count as 2 stays on the new program.

i already thought i would do it that way, but was told by
Loews, it would not work and count for 2 separate stays.

i am not fond of the you first program.
too many of us earned our status by the number of nights we stayed at a loews hotel each year, not by the number of separate stays.


----------



## mayerobeyer

Well, just got a confirmation email from Loews that I am indeed a Platinum member.  I think I'm going to take my card with me on the trip just in case.


----------



## macraven

mayerobeyer said:


> Well, just got a confirmation email from Loews that I am indeed a Platinum member.  I think I'm going to take my card with me on the trip just in case.



woo  hooooooooo

you're all set now!


----------



## mayerobeyer

Yep, the parentals are going with us this trip.  I always get a kick out of watching my mom and dad scream on Popeye when they get absolutely drenched.  Hopefully, the 80 degree forecast is somewhat accurate.


----------



## laurisuk

The Loews card costs nothing, not even postage.


----------



## Laurabearz

macraven said:


> i am not fond of the you first program.
> too many of us earned our status by the number of nights we stayed at a loews hotel each year, not by the number of separate stays.



I know... i will loose my gold status next year. Which looking at the benefits means no more cookies for me lol  I am not sure what a Custom-created destination packages is, so that's no loss and I book far enough in advance that the guaranteed availability isn't all that important.


Eligibility  	                           0-1 stays 2-4 stays  	5-9 stays  	10+ stays
Membership Rewards® bonus points 	250     500 	  500 	  750
Special Partners Offers .........................Yes 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes
Free Internet 	        ......................... No 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes
Free Fitness Center Access  ......................... No 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes
Free Room Upgrade* 	 .........................No 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes
Late Checkout**  .........................No 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes
Guaranteed Availability***  .........................No 	No 	Yes 	Yes
Custom-created destination packages............. No 	No 	Yes 	Yes
Special Welcome 	    ......................... No 	No 	Yes 	Yes
Credit valued at $100 ......................... No 	No 	No 	Yes


Still it sucks :-(


----------



## bubba's mom

laurisuk said:


> The Loews card costs nothing, not even postage.




Actually, since it became YouFirst, they don't even issue cards anymore.


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Actually, since it became YouFirst, they don't even issue cards anymore.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

I am going to live it up Platinum while I can, but I will not be able to get it any more.  I will then just go the the cheapest rates and be happy with saving money instead of having more room and cookies!  At least my pocketbook will be happier, but I am not sure if I will!  Loews Platinum has been great!


----------



## CindyWho

I know I've read it here somewhere but can't find it now that I need it:
       What can you use the $100 platinum credit on?
Thanks,  Cindy Who


----------



## macraven

CindyWho said:


> I know I've read it here somewhere but can't find it now that I need it:
> What can you use the $100 platinum credit on?
> Thanks,  Cindy Who



food and beverages at the rph and pbh


----------



## Disney*All-Stars*

Just found out that the Loews YouFirst in no longer a part of HRH (even though they are still on the their website) HRH is still a Loew's hotel without the benefits. They joined All-Access and as of right now can't tell me what the benefits are.  They are working on a point system so they say.  My stay at HRH this July will get no awards as of right now.  Anyone else know anything about this?


----------



## macraven

HRH pulled out of the Loews program july 08.

when you would pull up the loews you first site, it was stated there.


when you use your all access card, you get points on it that can be redeemed.

i have had the card for some years now.
i like the program


----------



## MinneTinK

I'm going to RPH in June for 3nights with my boyfriend.  My dad is a lowes you first member, would I be able to use his card/number or do I have to sign up for my own? thanks!


----------



## jessirae

I just signed up yesterday for the Lowes You First benefits.  We have ressies to stay at RPR 6/25-6/30 already booked and paid for   Should I call RPR and give them my Lowes You First # now, or do I give them the # at check-in?  What benefits (if any) do I get being a first time user?

I am very new to this and I am sure this has been asked a million times already sorry... THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

jessirae said:


> Should I call RPR and give them my Lowes You First # now, or do I give them the # at check-in?



You should call and have them add your YouFirst number to your reservation.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I'm also wondering what benefits first-timers receive.  The RPR site says that:

Youfirst is Loews Hotels' way of acknowledging and thanking our most loyal guests in ways that are personal and meaningful to them. Some of the benefits of YouFirst include:

Complementary in-room internet for Blue,Gold, and Platinum levels 
Room upgrade, based on availability for Blue, Gold, and Platinum levels 
Complimentary use of fitness center for Blue, Gold, and Platinum levels 
Late check-out for Blue, Gold, and Platinum levels 
American Express points (when paying with an American Express card) 
Special partner offers

I'm guessing that the lowest level is Blue??  Or is there a lower level??  So a first-timer would get the free in-room internet, free use of gym, upgrade if available, and late check-out?


----------



## Bluer101

JohnsPrincess said:


> I'm also wondering what benefits first-timers receive.  The RPR site says that:
> 
> Youfirst is Loews Hotels' way of acknowledging and thanking our most loyal guests in ways that are personal and meaningful to them. Some of the benefits of YouFirst include:
> 
> Complementary in-room internet for Blue,Gold, and Platinum levels
> Room upgrade, based on availability for Blue, Gold, and Platinum levels
> Complimentary use of fitness center for Blue, Gold, and Platinum levels
> Late check-out for Blue, Gold, and Platinum levels
> American Express points (when paying with an American Express card)
> Special partner offers
> 
> I'm guessing that the lowest level is Blue??  Or is there a lower level??  So a first-timer would get the free in-room internet, free use of gym, upgrade if available, and late check-out?



You have to have at least 2 stays to become a blue member.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Oooh...well...boo.  LOL.  We live in Tampa (usually) and don't stay at the parks all that much...and usually at Disney.  My husband is NOT going to be happy if he has to pay to use the gym...


----------



## Hedy

bubba's mom said:


> Actually, since it became YouFirst, they don't even issue cards anymore.



Thanks, I was just coming on to ask if I need a card.


----------



## FireandIce

Does anyone know what would happen, if say, I booked a trip as a Platinum member tomorrow for a date in 2010, when I would drop to gold.

Would I still get to keep the suite? Would I  get food and beverage credit etc... ?

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## macraven

FireandIce said:


> Does anyone know what would happen, if say, I booked a trip as a Platinum member tomorrow for a date in 2010, when I would drop to gold.
> 
> Would I still get to keep the suite? Would I  get food and beverage credit etc... ?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated



after re-reading the loews youfirst rules again, i am assuming that you can't expect to be keep the platinum level benefits in 2010 even if you book in 2009. 

if you book while at platinum level and then drop to gold level january 2010, i would think they would let you book a suite but the hotel just might charge the $50 per night for that 2010 stay.
you would at least have the suite reserved in advance if you booked this year.
you wouldn't get the $100 food and beverage credit once you are gold.

if you don't have the required number of stays in for 2009 to keep platinum level, you are dropped down to the next level, gold, on january 1st of the new year.


now that is based on what the rules and regulations are presently on the loews site.

you never know if we are going to be "gifted" again for next year.
what a joke that was !!


if that happens, who knows what they will allow....
they changed the program around so much, it is not worth it to even start up with it.
and for those, such as you and myself that have been members since the program started, we are all out of luck.

i did make the required stays last year in order to keep my platinum status for the new program, but know i won't for this year.

i'll be gold next year.

if you drop to gold next year, you won't get the food and beverage credit.
it lists that gold can get an upgrade if available at time of reservations made.
a gold member can upgrade to a suite for $50, assuming per night.

this is from the website:

All upgrades are applicable to *certain room and suite types only* and *subject to availability*. 
Blue members receive a room upgrade, if available, upon arrival. 

Gold members receive an upgrade to a premium room, *if available*, guaranteed at time of reservation. 
Gold members can also enjoy a suite upgrade for only $50 per night, *if available upon arrival*. 

Platinum members receive a premium upgrade, if available, guaranteed at time of reservation. 
Platinum members also receive a suite upgrade, if available at time of reservation, *at no additional cost*. 

** 3 hours beyond the regular check-out time, if available. 
*** Gold members are guaranteed reservations with 48 hours notice; Platinum members are guaranteed reservations with 24 hours notice




the "catch" with the guaranteed reservations time period is only going to happen if they have a room available.

the same with the late check out.
in past years, the platinum only gave me a 2 hour check out mainly due to the fact i had a suite and it was during the HHN time period.  the hotel was fully booked and needed my room asap.

for other years, i did get the late check out.
last year i received a 4 hour late check out.


it is difficult to predict what loews is going to do with the youfirst program for 2010.

you could go ahead and book as a platinum member.
who knows if they will let you slide or enforce the rules.
that is, if the rules stay the same for next year.

with the report of posters, the rumor is that AP and other third party bookings will be allowed for hotel stay credits soon.
the website doesn't reflect that yet but a poster said they have it in writing it will be allowed for their stay.

i'll stay with the onsite hotels until my perks run out.
after that, i'm going with what is best financially for me.



i know.
i'm not much help on your question.


----------



## FireandIce

Thank You Mac ! You were helpful.

I am indeed going to book 2 dates before I drop down to gold next year, and see what happens.

I will take a chance , and put the ball in their court.Then I will rely on my gift of gab and charm to keep the perks.


----------



## macraven

at the very least, you will have secured your suite.

you book at platinum level which guarantees you an upgrade at the time of booking.

then when january rolls around, and if they do drop the platinum members down to gold for not fulfilling the number of stays, your suite has already been secured.

the $50 upgrade charge at gold level, well, let's wait and see if they do charge you for that.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

Does anyone know when it changes?  I think I remember something in the small print about a change at the end of June or some type of rolling date.

If in DC please visit the Loews there.  They took very good care of me.  They take great care with everyone there no mater what level you are.


----------



## macraven

FeeFeeWhite said:


> Does anyone know when it changes?  I think I remember something in the small print about a change at the end of June or some type of rolling date.
> 
> If in DC please visit the Loews there.  They took very good care of me.  They take great care with everyone there no mater what level you are.



the Loews you first site states the the levels are from Jan 1st to Dec 31st.

in the email that was sent out last December to all members, it also stated those were the eligibility periods that determine the level members were on.

it further stated that if a member does not maintain the number of stays each year, they will be dropped down a level in January.


----------



## macraven

something is not right.

the site was not upgraded to reflect the change of rules from December 08.

that has to be confusing as the emails that were sent out December 08 stated the benefit year is based on the calendar year starting January.

Also, some posters on other threads have it in writing that the stays booked with the AP and other discounts are valid for credit.

The website doesn't reflect that.

whatever..........you can't keep up with their rules.

this is what is on their website now:


Terms & Conditions
Rules and regulations of YouFirst membership.
Loews Hotels (Loews) may change the YouFirst Program (the Program) rules, regulations, benefits or processes, and special offers at any time without notice, Specifically, among other things, *Loews may change* or terminate partner affiliations, requirements and *rules for earning YouFirst benefits*, *quality of each benefit provided per stay and per year,* continued availability and benefits types.

YouFirst benefits and points awards are based on completion of a qualifying stay at participating Loews-branded Hotels. A qualifying stay is one at any standard rate published by the hotel. 
Group, volume corporate, Government, Government Group, Advance Purchase, F.I.T. and consortia rates do qualify under the terms of the YouFirst Program. *Third party, Universal Passholder and Universal Florida resident rates do not qualify, nor do rates through any other discount program, coupon, complimentary or promotional offer.* 

The Hard Rock Hotel at Universal Orlando does not qualify for YouFirst benefits.

A stay is defined as all consecutive nights at one hotel, even if the Member checks out and checks back in during those dates. The Member must reserve the room in the Members name and stay overnight. Stay credit for YouFirst is for individual travel only. Only one Member per room will receive credit for each stay. Requests to divide or consolidate folios after the stay will not be accepted. Membership benefits apply for the Member only and are not transferable.

*Loews reserves the right to modify or limit the availability including, among other things, imposing blackout dates and limiting special offers, guaranteed availability, or upgrade benefits. *

Free fitness center access where fees apply. 50% off resort fee where applicable. Food & Beverage credit not valid at restaurants in Universal Studios® Theme Parks.
Loews reserves the right to terminate the entire Program with six months advance notice to all then-Active Members, and immediately upon notice to all then-Active Members in the case of a termination relating to the substitution of a similar replacement program. You will be considered an Active Member so long as you have stayed in a Loews Hotel during the previous twelve months.

American Express® and Membership Rewards® points will be awarded once per stay. American Express® and Membership Rewards® are registered trademarks of American Express Company. For complete details about these programs, please visit:www.membershiprewards.com.

To earn Membership Rewards® Bonus Points from American Express®, the guest must be enrolled in both the Membership Rewards® program and YouFirst at the time of stay. Member must provide their 15-digit American Express® Card number in their YouFirst profile. Reservations must be made in the name of the YouFirst member and reservations must be charged to the same eligible Membership Rewards enrolled American Express Card indicated in profile. Bonus points based on qualified stay. Bonus points will be credited to the Membership Rewards® account within 10-12 weeks after completion of a qualifying stay. Individual terms and conditions, as well as annual Membership Rewards® program fees, apply for certain Card products. For more information on the Membership Rewards® program, visit www.americanexpress.com/rewards or call 1-800-AXP-EARN. Bonus ID-7403.

Membership in YouFirst is free and available to individuals residing in countries that legally permit participation in frequent stay programs. YouFirst members will be responsible for any applicable taxes earned in the form of points from American Express®, or any other benefits earned under the Program.
Fraud or abuse concerning membership privileges and benefits is subject to appropriate administrative and/or legal action by Loews, including termination of YouFirst benefits, and revocation of membership. In addition, we reserve the right, in our sole discretion, to immediately discontinue membership of any individual member, if such member acts in a manner inconsistent with local, state, or federal laws or ordinance, or in a fraudulent or abusive manner; otherwise misuses the benefits of membership; or fails to pay any valid bill or account when due to any branded Loews hotel. Nothing contained in these Membership Rules shall limit Loews, or any hotel, in the exercise of any legal or equitable rights or remedies.

Loews makes no warranties or representations, either expressed or implied, and expressly disclaims any and all liability (including consequential damages) with respect to the Program or any goods or services provided through the Program.

Neither Loews nor our Program partners are responsible for requests or correspondence lost or delayed in the mail or via electronic mail. Loews is not responsible for, and reserves the right to correct, any pricing or typographical errors, errors of description, or errors regarding participating properties or partners.

Membership levels are as follows: Basic membership begins upon enrollment; Blue Membership requires two (2) qualifying stays; Gold Membership requires five (5) qualifying stays; Platinum Membership requires ten (10) qualifying stays.

Qualification for Membership Levels will be determined based on a rolling 12-month cycle, beginning July 15th, 2008 (the YouFirst Program Launch Date). Meaning, a Member must stay at a Loews property 2 times within any 12-month period following 7/15/08 to earn Blue status, 5 times within any 12-month period following 7/15/08 to earn Gold status, and 10 times within any 12-month period following 7/15/08 to earn Platinum status.

If a Member does not earn enough qualifying stays during the 12 months following a change in status to progress to the next level of membership or to maintain the Members existing level of membership, the Member will be downgraded to the next-lower level of membership on the 1-year anniversary of that change in status (12 months after earning status). For example, if a Member earns Gold status on October 1, 2008, but does not qualify for Gold status as of September 30, 2009 (has not had at least 5 qualifying stays in the most recent 12 months), that Member would be downgraded to Blue status as of October 1, 2009.

Benefits will also be provided on a rolling 12-month schedule. Per the example above, the Member would begin enjoying Gold benefits as soon as he earned Gold status on October 1, 2008 and would continue to enjoy those benefits for the following 12 months, until September 30, 2009. If, at that time, he has not had at least 5 qualifying stays in the most recent 12 months, the Member would be downgraded to Blue status and begin enjoying Blue-level benefits for the following 12 months.

In the event a member does not remain an Active Member (as defined above) that membership may be cancelled at the sole discretion of Loews.
All interpretations of these membership Rules, Terms and Conditions shall be at the sole discretion of Loews.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> something is not right.
> 
> the site was not upgraded to reflect the change of rules from December 08.
> 
> this is what is on their website now:
> 
> 
> Terms & Conditions
> Rules and regulations of YouFirst membership.
> 
> YouFirst benefits and points awards are based on completion of a qualifying stay at participating Loews-branded Hotels. A qualifying stay is one at any standard rate published by the hotel.
> Group, volume corporate, Government, Government Group, Advance Purchase, F.I.T. and consortia rates do qualify under the terms of the YouFirst Program. *Third party, Universal Passholder and Universal Florida resident rates do not qualify, nor do rates through any other discount program, coupon, complimentary or promotional offer.*




mac...the site is updated as I was there Friday (I think?)....  It now DOES say Universal Annual Passholder IS a qualifying rate...as is FL resident.... 


from their site:

2.YouFirst benefits and points awards are based on completion of a qualifying stay at participating Loews-branded Hotels. A qualifying stay is one at any standard rate published by the hotel. 

Qualifying Rates include: Consortia, Volume Corporate, AAA, AARP, Government, Package, Group Association, Group Corporate, Group Government, Advance Purchase, Florida Residents and Universal Passholders. 

Non-qualifying Rates include: Internet Third Party, as well as rates through any other discount program, coupon, complimentary or promotional offer. The Hard Rock Hotel at Universal Orlando does not qualify for YouFirst benefits.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

If my BF is getting into town way before me, can she check in for us if she is on the ressie?  I am trying to retain my Plat. benefits and want to make sure the room is in my name!


----------



## macraven

yea brab, i know.
everything changed.........again....


----------



## macraven

FeeFeeWhite said:


> If my BF is getting into town way before me, can she check in for us if she is on the ressie?  I am trying to retain my Plat. benefits and want to make sure the room is in my name!



i'm not sure.
i don't know if you will be the one that has to check in or not.
since you hold the ressie,  why wouldn't she wait until you arrived and you both check in together?

i have had to show an id when i check in.


----------



## tony67

In case you have not received it yet I go the e-mail from Lowes saying I needed to complete 9 stays to keep my platinum status after December 31st.

I have 2 accounts we deal with and I received the email for each account a few days apart.

So for those that were wondering it seems they will really downgrade us this year.

It was a good run while it lasted.  I got several years out of it so I really can't complain.

I really wish Lowes had more hotels so I could keep my status.


----------



## Laurabearz

I got the email saying I need 5 more qualifying stays when I have had three stays this year alone, so I should only need 2 more stays... (which isnt going to happen, but hey, I want credit for my three!! lol)


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

During my travels recently I have stayed at I Prefer resorts when a Loews is not available.  They seem very much alike.


----------



## Calgary DISHeads

When I booked our stay I was told I was a blue member and could request an ugrade at check in - which I'm great with. 

However, I was just checking Loews site and it says that blue is when you have stayed 2+ times, we have only stayed once. When you do a booking does it count as a stay 

I just don't want to get my hopes up as to the potential of an upgrade - and then be shot down at check in. 

If we do get an upgrade would it be into a suite as we are already staying club?


----------



## macraven

Calgary DISHeads said:


> When I booked our stay I was told I was a blue member and could request an ugrade at check in - which I'm great with.
> 
> However, I was just checking Loews site and it says that blue is when you have stayed 2+ times, we have only stayed once. When you do a booking does it count as a stay
> 
> I just don't want to get my hopes up as to the potential of an upgrade - and then be shot down at check in.
> 
> If we do get an upgrade would it be into a suite as we are already staying club?



yes, two stays qualify you for the blue status.
since you are staying club, there isn't an upgrade, based on the Loews youfirst site, you could get.

peeps usually book the cheapest rooms and then, if they get the free upgrade, do not pay the additional costs for it.

since pbh is large with many rooms, i'm sure some loews members and blue status members do get the upgrade if the room is available.

the platinum status homies can get the free upgrade of a suite.
gold can pay an extra night fee for the suite upgrade at check in time if one is available.

since you are going during December and i don't know if the date is during the peak rate season, i can't give you much advise.
if you are going when the hotel has a high occupancy rate, you might not be able to get any specials.  member status doesn't give a peep very much.
blue also has limited perks to it.  member status does not get free internet while blue will.

i guess it all depends on how the TM at the check in process wants to handle your situation.
maybe a room on the same floor as the club lounge?
a better view?

i really can't speculate how they will handle your request.

they could hold firm to the loews youfirst rules.

this is from the loews youfirst website.


All upgrades are applicable to certain room and suite types only and subject to availability. Blue members receive a room upgrade, *if available, upon arrival. *Gold members receive an upgrade to a premium room, if available, guaranteed at time of reservation. Gold members can also enjoy a suite upgrade for only $50 per night, if available upon arrival. Platinum members receive a premium upgrade, if available, guaranteed at time of reservation. Platinum members also receive a suite upgrade, if available at time of reservation, at no additional cost.


----------



## Calgary DISHeads

I haven't actually stayed twice - only once yet I was told that I am blue? 

I've never got a free upgrade anywhere, anytime so if I do it will be a very pleasant surprise. 

I emailed the club level concierge about making some dining ressies and she asked if we celebrating anything special and we are, our 20th anniversary, so maybe that will help. 

I'm not so sure about the club lounge being on a different floor, I've never had that anywhere I've stayed - both RPR and HRH club are booked full for the time we are there so don't have the option of anything else.


----------



## macraven

Calgary DISHeads said:


> I haven't actually stayed twice - only once yet I was told that I am blue?
> 
> I've never got a free upgrade anywhere, anytime so if I do it will be a very pleasant surprise.
> 
> I emailed the club level concierge about making some dining ressies and she asked if we celebrating anything special and we are, our 20th anniversary, so maybe that will help.
> 
> I'm not so sure about the club lounge being on a different floor, I've never had that anywhere I've stayed - both RPR and HRH club are booked full for the time we are there so don't have the option of anything else.



first let me say, happy early anniversary!

you never know if the TM's at pbh will throw mummy dust your way.
all you can do is ask and if they have the room you want available, it is up to them to make it happen.

when you check in, ask them if you can have a free upgrade as you are there to celebrate the special day.

i have stayed at all 3 hotels on site.
hrh and rph have the club rooms on the same floor as the club lounge.

at pbh, they do not.
your hotel key will be coded to show you are a club guest.
you might not be on the same floor as the club lounge.


----------



## Calgary DISHeads

thank you! 

would it be worth asking? do the deluxe rooms on the main floor have good views or are we better off further up? 

I did request a main pool view close to the club lounge - I was also told you can't request a balcony until you check in. 

Anything else I should request? 

Thanks so much for your great help, I really appreciate it


----------



## macraven

pbh is a very large hotel.


check out a map of the hotel and that might give you a better idea of what location you want for your stay.

some homies want to be near the boat shuttle dock while others want something different.

it sounds like your preference is to be near the club lounge.
i don't blame you on that one.

if you enjoy having your snacks in your room, it could be a good hike from your room to the lounge and back.

check out the thread that is a sticky about the pbh room assignments.
it is the third thread from the top.

you will get other opinions there on what room numbers were favored by prior guests.
you will get some insight to views of certain room numbers.

it is worth it to look at all 9 pages of that thread as you will see some pictures of the view from rooms by pp.


----------



## macraven

to answer your first question, yes, it is worth it to ask .......


don't be shy about inquiring.

they just might make your day!!

the worse thing they can say is no.

but, you can tell them that you would be willing to move rooms at any time you are there in case an upgrade for free becomes available.


----------



## Calgary DISHeads

You have no idea how much I appreciate your advice - honing in on the "if they say there is no upgrade now, put me on a waiting list"  love it!! 

Also appreciate the advice on looking at the PBH assignments, as per my previous comments I am used to staying on same floor as CL lounge so room location was important.  

My motto in life is "worst thing they can say is no" 

Have to be honest though, due to CL location I'm thinking about pursuing availability at HRH and RPR....


----------



## damo

I find that calling the hotel a few days before you go and asking some questions and talking really sweetly to them helps a lot in your room assignment.  Call and say you were concerned that they didn't get your room request and just wanted to make sure, blah, blah, blah....we're coming from Canada where it is really cold, blah, blah, blah.  etc.

We've stayed quite far from the lounge and it really isn't a big deal.  You get used to finding your way through the hotel to the lounge.


----------



## christophfam

I know I've read it before, but can't seem to find it.  What is the upgrade from a waterview room for a party of 4 at RPR?  I'm Loews Blue so I'll be asking at check-in and I'm wondering what to expect.


----------



## macraven

christophfam said:


> I know I've read it before, but can't seem to find it.  What is the upgrade from a waterview room for a party of 4 at RPR?  I'm Loews Blue so I'll be asking at check-in and I'm wondering what to expect.



there is no upgrade for that.

if you book garden view, the free upgrade is a pool view if they have that room available when you check in.


----------



## waltslostnephew

Hello I am thinking of staying at one of the Universal On-site hotels for 1 night. I will be arriving early in the morning and want to spend two days at the two parks. Will I be able to use my express  pass, even though I am just staying one night at the hotels. Thanks


----------



## Disneyhappy

waltslostnephew said:


> Hello I am thinking of staying at one of the Universal On-site hotels for 1 night. I will be arriving early in the morning and want to spend two days at the two parks. Will I be able to use my express  pass, even though I am just staying one night at the hotels. Thanks



Yes! You can use your express pass on day of check in and check out. Your room key card will be your express pass.


----------



## loperella

I applied for the loews first many mos. ago---like last summer; I got a number but not any kind of physical card or anything.  Was I supposed to get something in the mail or does it even matter as long as I have the membership #?


----------



## ky07

loperella said:


> I applied for the loews first many mos. ago---like last summer; I got a number but not any kind of physical card or anything.  Was I supposed to get something in the mail or does it even matter as long as I have the membership #?


*I think as long as you have your number it doesn't really matter but I did recieve a card in the mail*


----------



## bubba's mom

When they switched from Loews First program to the current You First program, they discontinued giving out cards.  

Just when I was expecting my platinum card too... 

That's okay...as long as you have a number...or, they at least have you in their system..


----------



## patster734

Has anybody else been downgraded since they changed their system?  I was Gold last year, but when I went to book my October trip, I was informed that as of December, I was dropped to Blue.


----------



## eculmone

yep. Turns out this Loews card is not really worth anything.  I called them as I too had 'no' privlidges and said I stay every year so whats the deal??? They told me you have to have stayed more than 2 times since you joined to enjoy benefits. Huh? I said I joined Jan.2009 and stayed March 2009 and now I'm staying again March 2010 that's 2 stays right? Wrong. Since I joined Jan. 2009 my second stay would have had to occur prior to Jan. 2010 to qualify? After Jan 14th, 2010 (my join date) My eligible stays reverted to Zero. Sooooooooooo my question to the Loews first people - so do I qualify for anything? Answer "Sorry, no" 

Last year when I joined and it was my very 'first' stay, I got a room upgrade and turn down service and daily paper - so why wouldn't I get that at the very least as my 'first stay' again was my next question. Guess my answer from the lady? Nope, zero to one you get nothing. After the completetion of your second stay I would qualify for a free upgrade 'if' available. How wrong is that? I use to pride myself on getting little incentive goodies/perks but Loews you first is nothing to me. I turn my back on them. I'm paying $1,000 US to stay at Don Cesar 3 nights; and roughly the same for the RP thereafter 2 hotels, 2 stays right? No no no that's not how it goes. IF I stay one more time I qualify for 'blue'. That's $2,000 in their pockets without so much as a turn down or paper? Hmmmm not a very smart way to make 'loyal' friends that's all I can say


----------



## bubba's mom

If you stay at DC and RPR _within the same year_, that IS 2 stays.  Each time you 'check in' to a Loews Hotel, it's a "stay".

(even if it doesn't get you anything)


----------



## cieslack

They currently have a promotion that offers immediate upgrade to Blue if you stay at a hotel not at Universal on a Sun-Wed.  It appears from the fine print that you will be upgraded to Blue status as a result of a stay before April 30.  My interpretation is that you will get Blue status on the first stay and for the year following that qualifying stay.  That is just my read on it.


----------



## eculmone

man, that would be great if your right, but I called the you first membership and spoke to the receptionist who went over in detail with me. Yes, when my 2nd stay is 'complete' I then move up to blue status. SOOOOOOOOOOO, When I arrive at RP next week I will have ONLY completed ONE stay!!

So my second stay at RP will have no benefits, but if I stay again this year I get a free room upgrade... How generous

Oh well, I'm still happy to be on vacation Just have no incentive to be loyal to Loews.  

I'll call again to see if that promotion is something the clerk forgot to mention?

Anyhoooooooo, 3 days and IM NOT HERE! YEE HAW!!!


----------



## eculmone

Let me add that thanks to Bubba's mom  I called and requested your room which is a standard and no additional fees. She was really nice, and I did read that they make every effort to accommodate requests, so I'm hoping we get lucky.  We do however have a late check in as we will be in Bush Gardens till close 6pm so we won't arrive until 7ish and I might be SOL?

I'm just so excited. Watch, I'll blink and it'll be over. Vacations are like that, I plan all year and then poof they are over


----------



## bubba's mom

The incentive for us to stay onsite at Universal is the Golden Express Pass key.  2 of the 3 hotels are Loews...Hard Rock is just another option.

While it does stink (not the word I'd use) the YouFirst doesn't cater to the vacation peeps, as long as you stay onsite, you won't miss your hotel benefits.  The REASON for staying onsite is the Express Pass...not the hotel perks...at least for us anyway.  The hotel perks were/are just a bonus.

and, you're welcome for whatever I helped you with  eculmone


----------



## patster734

bubba's mom said:


> The incentive for us to stay onsite at Universal is the Golden Express Pass key.  2 of the 3 hotels are Loews...Hard Rock is just another option.
> 
> While it does stink (not the word I'd use) the YouFirst doesn't cater to the vacation peeps, as long as you stay onsite, you won't miss your hotel benefits.  The REASON for staying onsite is the Express Pass...not the hotel perks...at least for us anyway.  The hotel perks were/are just a bonus.
> 
> and, you're welcome for whatever I helped you with  eculmone





That and not having the hassle of driving back to the hotel in the evening.  I can now have a drink, or two, or more at Citywalk since I won't be driving.  I almost like that convenience more than the Express Pass!  ALMOST!


----------



## eculmone

bubba's mom said:


> The hotel perks were/are just a bonus.
> 
> and, you're welcome for whatever I helped you with  eculmone



Hey Barb, you spoke about staying in room 1733 standard room and loved your view of IOA and being close to the walkway... in another thread.  and for that I thank you very much 

I agree, the Express pass is exactly why we stay onsite as well. I will mention my Loews membership at check in and see if that might qualify for some type of perk?  It can't hurt to ask I always say


----------



## damo

I find that very few hotel rewards cards get you much these days.  As long as I can get free internet, I am happy.


----------



## bubba's mom

eculmone said:


> Hey Barb, you spoke about staying in room 1733 standard room and loved your view of IOA and being close to the walkway... in another thread.



1733 is the end room (last room at the end of the hall)...coveted on the DIS.  I tried for that room but couldn't get it.  So, we ended up in 1729...which was 2 doors down from it...still good.  

Somewhere I mentioned 1733 and lower odd-numbered is highest floor and facing IOA w/ waterway view.  

Took a picture of the evacuation map on the door and got room #'s & all..dunno where it's mentioned tho? 

eh..no matter.  You're not going for the hotel, you're using them for Exp Pass.


----------



## eculmone

damo said:


> I find that very few hotel rewards cards get you much these days.  As long as I can get free internet, I am happy.



Now that would be a perk as dh is self employed and checks into office daily. I know they offered free internet in main lobby at PBH but dh likes to sit in his p.j.'s, drink his coffee and 'make it happen' back home. so we pay for it in our room  I use to think the blackberry and internet were excellent tools while on vacation. But, I've come to realize it's a love/hate thing. Sometimes I say 'so are you here with us or not? 

I also realize that without those tools, we'd probably be sitting at home... So as I said love/hate 

Bubba's mom, I'll keep the odd number 33 or thereabouts rule in mind. I did say 1633 if my first choice was gone. Well, here's hopin.


----------



## CRSTEPHE

What can the Rewards Points be used for?  I'm Gold so I'm supposed to have 500.


----------



## pilesoflaundry

I hate to bump an old thread but I still have questions after reading many of the pages.

If the current year ends on December 31st and my first stay is this December does that mean I start over with zero stays in January 2011? 

Second question: Do they still honor other hotel membership perks? Anyone they don't honor? We are goldpoints members at County Inn and Suites (forget the main chain that owns them) and they always give complimentary internet in the room, any chance we could get that?

We are staying club and the gym is free but is net in the room? I can't figure that out. I know there is free wifi in the lobby but we have gotten spoiled with it in the rooms staying at SOG and Country Inn and Suites. 

I can't believe a 2.5 star hotel has free net but not a Lowes hotel.  Yes I know we get express pass free and we can walk to the parks and that is the main reason we are staying onsite but we are going to be in the room quite a bit and net is nice.


----------

